# Vasorn, the World Under Dragonfire



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, I'd like everyone to please put their character name, race, and class in the subject of their posts so we don't have to go running back to the rogue's gallery all the time to see who everyone is.  

Also, I'd like speech to be in "quotes," thoughts to be in _italics_, and actions to be between *asterisks.*  If you want to use different colors for that, that's fine, but they must be light enough for me to see.  When in doubt, go lighter.

*Heroes of Vasorn*
_Paxus Asclepius_ - *Grim "Shadowman" Daergal * - N Male Svirfneblin 3/ Rogue 3/ Illusionist 5
_Keia_ - *Zykovian Sarellion* - N Male Psionic [3] Half-Dragon Sapphire [4] Rogue 2/ Fighter 2 [Type: Dragon, Human Base]
_Velmont_ - *Gortag Barrik* - N Male Orc Figther 10/ Barbarian 1
_Dark Nemesis_ - *Alyshia Ra’nier * - CN Female Drow [2] Rogue 3/ Wizard 5/ Arcane Trickster 1
_Zerth_ - *Zass'sk* - LN Male Lizardfolk 2/ Monk 8
_Nac Mac Feegle_ - *Eleth Shadowfall* - CG Male Shadow Elf Ranger 5/Dragonstalker 4

Out of Character Thread
Rogue's Gallery.

Occasionally I will be using speech in another language that perhaps everyone in that scene doesn't know.  When I do so I will using spoiler tags, so it will be something like this, _draconic_ "



Spoiler



The dragons are coming!


" and only those in the scene that speak Draconic would be able to highlight that.  Also, if a PC is getting private information, I'll put that in spoilers too.  Please look for 







*OOC:*


 information at the ends of posts before highlighting anything.

At the ends of my posts I'll be using 







*OOC:*


 information to tell you how much damage you've taken or other things like that.  You can use 







*OOC:*


 at the ends of your own posts to emphasize your use of skills. 







> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Diplomacy check +20 to calm him down.











*OOC:*


  Also when we're in combat, please put your total modifiers to hit, along with your potential damage as well.  







> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> That's +15 to hit with my longsword and 1d8+9 damage.











*OOC:*


  Also put anything else of OOC relevance down there as well, though save the questions and comments for the OOC thread.  

And now, the story...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Some of you have lived in darkness all your life.  Some have only come here a few years ago.  But however you've come to be here, you know certain things, rules, laws, customs, and all their purposes.  Some have direct experience with the dragon's laws, the rest have had them seared into memory by vivid recitations from those rescued in Cagebreaks.  

*The Laws of the Dragons*

To touch a dragon in anger or hate is death

To disobey the will of a dragon is death

A dragon holds the power of life and death over all other races

To plot against dragons is death

No one of the lesser races shall be taught magic, the penalty for doing so it death

No one of the lesser races shall be taught the use of weapons of war, aside from the few judged trustworthy  [These "trustworthy" generally are arena slaves or monster hunters.]

To steal from a dragon is death

To seek the power from the dead gods is death

~~~

The laws are simple and brutal, and few have escaped from under the dragon's claws.  It was the Underdark and the Underwave that remain the least conquered and most organized, and it is here, in the living darkness that you have all made your stand.  There are ample reasons to hate the dragons, for stealing your freedom, homes, or very lives.  Long ago the races of the Underdark lived in eternal strife and cruelty, but no more.  Their cruelty reserved for dragonkind, their strife turned toward their captors and "masters," the Underdark kin have become a force to be reckoned with.  Here too there were laws, but for most they are the kinds of laws that anyone wanting revenge would readily follow.

*The Laws of the Underdark*

We seek the downfall of the dragons and will use any way to do it

All that come to us seeking the downfall of the dragons with honest intent are welcomed

Those that succor our dragon captors will be treated the same as them

Each shall work according to their skills, for there are no idle hands in this war

~~~

The laws are simple, allowing for a great deal of personal freedom.  While there are still remnants of the shattered nobility, most leaders nowadays are those that have been tested in the Dragonwar.  However, some pieces of the old culture still survive.

When the gods died, their bodies fell to earth in the form of stone.  While the matriarchal, priestess-dominated backbone of the drow culture was shattered, after a while some of the priestess found the pieces of body of Lolth and were able to regain a measure of their power.  While they no longer dominate the drow culture, they are some of the few that hold any divine magic.  Thus their power today is far more based on their own powers and abilities than tradition and tyranny.  

You now all reside in the "city" of Tarsendak.  While not numbering above a thousand and not having a single permanent building, it is considered the capital of the Underdark resistance.  Some of the most powerful wizards reside here, as well as many of the most experience Cagebreaker teams.  

Shadowman, you've been called up by Dessa, the senior Cagebreaker.  A duegar woman with an outlook almost as grim as your own, she books no nonsense in any of her team.  Not typically, she starts heading for the tent you know contains most of the drow priestess.  Normally the Cagebreakers don't get a lot of support from the priestess, as they're too rare to risk in the dangerous Cagebreaks.

Elaugaugein, you and Ishamael were called before Kialarakrey, Lolth's High Priestess, not more than an hour ago.  While Ishmael is a relative newcomer, he has proved his desire many times over to get revenge on the dragons.  Another came with him, an orc by the name of Gortag, a former arena slave whose great strength has been a welcome addition to the resistance.  A messenger came for the orc not ten minutes ago, directing him to the priestess' tent.

Durlp, while you don't often partake of the amenities offered by the resistance's cities, you do often do work for them.  A message left in the usual place requests your presence for a job.  Curiously enough, it is the priestess who wants a meeting, not the Cagebreakers.

Inside the priestess' tent is a very different world.  Hung with spiderweb tapestries and carpeted by woven mats, it shows a much higher degree of luxury than nearly any other place in the city.  As you all enter, one of the acolytes fetches pillows for you to sit on and passes around goblets and a light, spicy drink called vul.  Wine and beer both require either large set-ups or a great deal of time to age properly, and vul requires neither.  Slightly alcoholic, it is an acquired taste but one that most drink with enthusiasm.  

A large black spider sits in a spun web in the corner.  You all know better than to touch it; while its bite might not be fatal, it would be uncomfortable and bring the wrath of the priestesses down on your head.  As you sit and sip, Dessa pulls a map out of her map case and spreads it out on the floor, speaking half to herself she points to several places.

"I heard rumor going around that there was going to be a Cagebreak soon.  The Darkstone mines are about to break to a new lower level so it's a good time to hit the upper levels.  They always are expecting attacks at the lower levels so this will shake them up quite a bit.  Only reason I can think that the priestess wants all of you here is that she's had some divine information that our spies haven't gotten yet.  I hope that's the case, I hate to be surprised," she mutters.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2004)

*Gortag Barrik, Orc, Barbarian1/Figther10*

"Finally a chance for vengeance." say the voice of Gortag through the helmet of his draconic armor.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 2, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin rogue/illusionist*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Finally a chance for vengeance." say the voice of Gortag through the helmet of his draconic armor.




A gray figure you had mistaken for part of the tent wall speaks.  "Every day is a chance for vengeance.  Take every chance you get."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2004)

*Gortag Barrik, Orc, Barbarian/Figther*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> A gray figure you had mistaken for part of the tent wall speaks.  "Every day is a chance for vengeance.  Take every chance you get."




The helmet move quickly in the direction of the voice, and the hand of Gortag move on the shaft of his axe.

"I don't see how I can have vengeance on those who kill my tribe by waiting here."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 2, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> The helmet move quickly in the direction of the voice, and the hand of Gortag move on the shaft of his axe.
> 
> "I don't see how I can have vengeance on those who kill my tribe by waiting here."




"You do not leave the city?  That would complicate things.  I see, then, that this will be a rare opportunity for you.  I hope it shall not be spoiled by too many deaths."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 3, 2004)

"I have given a hand to some fight in the underdark, but the one I want to see death is on the surface"


----------



## Velenne (Feb 4, 2004)

*Durlp, Gnome Wererat Cavewalker*

The wild, mangy, gray half-rat nibbles away at is mushroom stalk.  Crumbs spill all over his pudgy gut and he eagerly laps them up with his long tongue.  His four-foot long, pink tail is flopped over one of the finer rugs.  

"Upper, lower, makes no difference," he finally says in a nasal, rapid voice devoid of manners, "you needs to get somewhere so they called for Durlp.  But you want to fight scaled ones?  Heh...that suicide."

A bit of mushroom stalk breaks off and tumbles toward the floor.  Durlp snatches it out of the air and flicks into his waiting mouth.  He waggles a finger at the gathered Cagebreakers and narrows one beady red eye, "That's right.  Suicidal you are, fighting them dragons. *snap chomp*  Take from the fringes, kill one's that wander off and you stays alive.  *slurrrrrp* So I says."

Finishing his treat, Durlp takes a long drag from his vul.  Splashes of it dribble down his front which he promply licks up.  Nothing wasted.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 4, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> The wild, mangy, gray half-rat nibbles away at is mushroom stalk.  Crumbs spill all over his pudgy gut and he eagerly laps them up with his long tongue.  His four-foot long, pink tail is flopped over one of the finer rugs.
> 
> "Upper, lower, makes no difference," he finally says in a nasal, rapid voice devoid of manners, "you needs to get somewhere so they called for Durlp.  But you want to fight scaled ones?  Heh...that suicide."
> 
> ...




"To fight them on an open field is suicide, yes, but our kind have never favored such a foolish style of battle.  We harry, we strike from the shadows, we steal their servants and hoards while they chase smoke and mirrors."


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 4, 2004)

*Elaugaufein, Drow, Fighter/Wizard*

A drow in mages robes stands silently by, watching the discussion.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2004)

"Hide in your corner if it is what you like to do, but those wyrms have killed my tribe, and it would be a shame for me to die here, hidden in these tunnels. I must avenge them, or be killed while trying if I want to have an honoring death. But for now, that chance havn't come... yet!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2004)

*Dessa looks up at the bickering, and bares her teeth at Durlp and Gortag in what could be taken for a smile or a rebuke, depending on your point of view.*

"Don't worry Durlp, there's going to be plenty of sneaking and not so much of the fighting.  Unless it's dragons of course.  We mean to take out as many of the overseers as we can.  As far as I'm aware it's an adult amythyst called Gardanax and several of his half-dragon dwarven offspring.  Also it seems that old Sarellion, the sapphire, has a few of his kids working there as well.  This will be a difficult one..." Dessa breaks off as Kialarakrey enters from the back of the tent.  

*The drow priestess is thin, her body honed by the intense physical training necessary for anyone in the resistance.  However, her dress is somewhat ostentacious, being made of spider-silk woven with silver.  An impractical garment, but a pretty one.  Her hair is pulled back in a ring that resembles a spiderweb, and a spider pendent of silver and obsidian hangs from around her neck.  Sweeping over in front of the group, she sinks bonelessly to the floor on a cushion.  She nods once at Dessa before addressing everyone else.*

"I have communed with Lolth about your current mission, and have come away troubled.  She urged that many more than the usual Cagebreakers be summoned," Kialarakrey says, locking gazes briefly with everyone in the room as she speaks.  "There will be trouble, heavier resistance than normal...  I believe they anticipate our usual raids, which is why I've tried to make this one as unusual as possible.

"I also had a rather cryptic comment, one that makes little sense to me.  'Blue mind brings father's grief and darkness joy.'  I would have you consider it and keep it in mind... as I believe it will become relevant during this Cagebreak," she says, looking faintly troubled.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I also had a rather cryptic comment, one that makes little sense to me.  'Blue mind brings father's grief and darkness joy.'  I would have you consider it and keep it in mind... as I believe it will become relevant during this Cagebreak," she says, looking faintly troubled.




"Blue? Will tere be a blue dragon? Or saphirre dragons. Isn't they are blue too?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 4, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Dessa looks up at the bickering, and bares her teeth at Durlp and Gortag in what could be taken for a smile or a rebuke, depending on your point of view.*
> 
> "Don't worry Durlp, there's going to be plenty of sneaking and not so much of the fighting.  Unless it's dragons of course.  We mean to take out as many of the overseers as we can.  As far as I'm aware it's an adult amythyst called Gardanax and several of his half-dragon dwarven offspring.  Also it seems that old Sarellion, the sapphire, has a few of his kids working there as well.  This will be a difficult one..." Dessa breaks off as Kialarakrey enters from the back of the tent.
> 
> ...




"Gem dragons?  Not so easy to fool, then, though if worst comes to worst less likely to kill us all before we can flee."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Ishamael elven bard*

Ishamale sits in the corner, looking, listening, his face totally blank. Eyes that have seen too much watch the discussion unfold. His long, slender fingers caress a harp, its haunting melody drifting as a shroud in the background of the conversation.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 4, 2004)

"Feh! Meph...yup them sound like gem dragons.  Pheh!" Durlp coughs from some sickness he is never rid of. "Sappheers is blue, yes.  Seem's pretty obvious to me, spiderlady, yes it do at that.  Pheh!  We go upper?  Durlp take you there.  Avenge all you like.  Them's killed my people but I'm not suicidal.  Dragons!  Pheh!"

His plump pink tale flops over to his opposide side as Durlp leans over to lounge on his side.  The mangy fur over his stomach emits an awful smell as he exposes it more fully.  Patches are missing in some places but the ratkin doesn't seem to mind.  His whiskers twitch as he suddenly becomes aware of the close quarters...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2004)

"It might be something or somebody relating to the sapphire, old Sarellion.  Either way, keep your eyes, ears, and minds open when you go," Kialarakrey says.

*Kialarakrey wrinkles her nose when Durlp shifts position and Dessa shoots the wererat a sharp glance.*

"Durlp, you're a fine scout, but clean yourself up before we go!  The dragons will smell you miles away.  'A dirty Cagebreaker is a dead Cagebreaker,'" she says a bit sharply.

*The priestess recalls your attention, standing and holding up her hands.*

"The blessings of Lolth are upon you, may you be as shadows, unseen and unheard by our foes.  May you strike as swift as the spider and as deep," she intones, making a gesture of blessing.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2004)

*Gortag - Orc - Barbarian/Figther*

"And now that we have that warning for our next mission. What is the next mission?" say the orc.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 6, 2004)

*Durlp - Gnomish Wererat Cavewalker*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Durlp, you're a fine scout, but clean yourself up before we go!  The dragons will smell you miles away.  'A dirty Cagebreaker is a dead Cagebreaker,'" she says a bit sharply.




"Heh heh...HA!..heh...Durlp is as good a tracker and guide as any, says I. *snort* And if he wants to, no dragon will find him...HA! Heh... Let's get on with it.  Tired of sitting here...drinks are good though...heh..."

He takes another swig, polishing off his drink.  That done, he inserts his long tongue into the container, making sure to consume every last drop.  The slurping noises are quite disturbing...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2004)

*Dessa nods to Kelarakray briefly as she stands.*

"Come on, let's go take a look at the better maps and I can fill everyone in on the details," Dessa says, exiting the tent.

*Quickly she walks over to one of the larger tents, lit inside with magical glowglobes in order to reduce danger to the maps.  A massive table made of slabs of stone has been set up and three more cagebreakers, two drow and a svirfneblin, are examining a map.*

"Renea, Ellimon, and Guran," she says by way of introduction.  

*Renea is a slight drow woman wearing practical clothes, a scroll belt, and wand bracers.  Ellimon is a well-built older drow man with heavy burn scars on his face, the only flesh exposed.  He has two hand crossbows on his belt and two capped quivers of bolts, marked with a prominant symbol of poison.  Guran is the svirneblin, a young-looking man, almost a boy, with dark patches of scales on his body, heavy muscles, and sharp teeth and claws.*

*Grim, you know all three, as all are experienced Cagebreakers.  Renea is a wizard and locksmith, skilled with all the layers of deception and traps that dragons put on their slaves and their treasure.  Ellimon used to be the slave of a young, cruel red, used to defend his lair against rivals.  When he failed once, he was nearly burned alive and dumped in a canyon, not even worth eating.  He was found by the resistance, healed despite all odds, and took up the mantle of assassin.  An expert poison-brewer with a keen knowledge of dragon anatomy, he has slain two dragons single-handedly.*

*Guran's mother was a breeding slave of Sssarendor, an ancient shadow wyrm so cruel and powerful he has yet to be touched by the resistance.  When the pregnant svirfneblin woman was being transfered from Sssarendor's personal lair to a more distant holding, she was rescued by the resistance.  Guran was born into a resistance camp and raised to hate the dragons as much as anyone.  Twice as eager to prove his worth despite his heritage, he has shown to be an adept fighter.  This will be only his third Cagebreak.*

*All of you would have at least heard of Guran and probably seen him at least once.  Renea and Ellion the rest know my reputation only.*

*The three nod at the assembled party and gesture them over to the map.  It shows several views of the Darkstone mine, with the Cages of the slaves outlined with heavy lines.*

"There's supposed to be four half-dragon overseerers, plus Gardanax, in addition to some twenty dragonkin guards, at least last time we checked," Renea says, pointing to places on the map that indicate bedrooms for the officers.

*Dessa quickly fills them in on Kelarakray's informaion and Ellion curses.*

"Sarellion's offspring are no pushovers.  I can only hope he would send only his worst or least-trusted to Darkstone.  Gardanax is young, but competent, and has plenty of his own children.  I bet if there really are any of Sarellion's kin he only sent them to spy.  Thank luck that dragons are so bloody competitve," Ellion says in his harsh, crow-like voice.

*Renea bends down over the map again and points to some of the hidden tunnels that will allow the Cagebreak team to reach the upper level.  The going will be a bit rough, involving some climbing, or flying as the case may be.*

"The thing is is there's about eighty slaves.  A quarter will be children and another quarter are probably either old, pregnant, crippled, or so broken in spirit that they'll be hard to move.  This is going to be tricky, particularly with the route we're going to have to take," she mutters.

"The mindflayers said they were going to create the expected attack when they break to the lower level so they don't get suspscious.  Aboleth A-si'ra was going to send some skum to add muscle to the attack for good measure.  Aside from that, what other ideas do you have?" Dessa asks, turning to the party.  "You obviously have plenty of useful skills that we don't always have the opportunity to use, so speak up!"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2004)

"I know pretty much what is happening in and around arenas, but outside, I don't have that much knowledge. But any dragon child have a tendency to use their brute strenght when figthing in combat. At least, they teach me how to figth as many half-blooded learn, and that's why I was that successfull in arenas. But that only a generality, I can't tell anything about them."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Renea bends down over the map again and points to some of the hidden tunnels that will allow the Cagebreak team to reach the upper level.  The going will be a bit rough, involving some climbing, or flying as the case may be.*
> 
> "The thing is is there's about eighty slaves.  A quarter will be children and another quarter are probably either old, pregnant, crippled, or so broken in spirit that they'll be hard to move.  This is going to be tricky, particularly with the route we're going to have to take," she mutters.
> 
> "The mindflayers said they were going to create the expected attack when they break to the lower level so they don't get suspscious.  Aboleth A-si'ra was going to send some skum to add muscle to the attack for good measure.  Aside from that, what other ideas do you have?" Dessa asks, turning to the party.  "You obviously have plenty of useful skills that we don't always have the opportunity to use, so speak up!"




"The dragons will suspect that something other than a frontal assault is occurring; it's not a tactic we generally use.  I'd advise a deception within a deception.  I can create a secondary distraction, either an assassination attempt on Gardanax, or the illusion of an attempted cagebreak in a different area and direction.  If they're splitting their forces between that and the main attack, the break itself should go unnoticed for long enough."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "The mindflayers said they were going to create the expected attack when they break to the lower level so they don't get suspscious. Aboleth A-si'ra was going to send some skum to add muscle to the attack for good measure. Aside from that, what other ideas do you have?" Dessa asks, turning to the party. "You obviously have plenty of useful skills that we don't always have the opportunity to use, so speak up!"



As his long fingers never cease caressing the strings of the harp, his melodiuos voice is constantly accompanied by background music, expressing the emotions that aren't shown on his face. 
Cold and analytical music slowly echoes, turning sinister in anticipated pleasure.
"their small minds can be befuddled.. if we can capture one of the luitenants, i'll implant false memories in his mind, confusing them, throwing them in disorder. Yesss, confusion, anger, fighting amongst themselves." A small chuckle escapes his lips, a brief smile lighting up a small sparkle in his dead eyes.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 7, 2004)

Licking his splotched chops furiously to wet them, Durlp waggles his finger around at everyone, intermitently tapping the side of his head as if he's or they have thought of something,

"Dragons, mmf!  Too big for the Dark.  Cavewalkers survive by knowing which tunnels are too small for their wings of air and mountain chests.  *snort* Durlp can find these passages, says I.  Yes!  Taking lit'luns out with him.  Like a game.  Hide'n'find, yes?  Only without the find, thanks you."

He gives a satisfied little honk from his pus-filled nostrils, sending a small yellow spray into the air just before his face.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2004)

"Ishamael, Grim, not a bad idea.  I don't think we have time for false memories, but if we do, then by all means do.  I wouldn't be loathe to have the evidence look like internal strife rather than a Cagebreak.  Grim, illusions will be most welcome, work with Renea to coordinate your efforts.  I'm reluctant to do an assassination attempt, as that might draw a larger retaliation than we can handle right now.  But if you see an opportunity, take it.

"Durlp, mark your passages on this map, I'm going to put you in charge of getting out the children, and all the gnomes.  We'll get the dwarves out the larger passages.  We're just lucky there's no deep dragons, the bloody things can turn into snakes and get into the smallest places.  And we're also lucky that amethysts generally don't shapechange.  

"Elaugaugein, I want you and Gortag to cover Ishamael and Renea while they're during their distractions.  Durlp, you, Grim, and I will be doing the actual Cagebreak after we get our distractions set up.  Ellimon and Guran will be covering us," Dessa says, laying out her plan in broad strokes.

*She points to the passages to take, the locations of the overseers quarters, Gardenax's lair, and the Cages, indicating movement with small pebbles."

"Suggestions?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Ishamael, Grim, not a bad idea.  I don't think we have time for false memories, but if we do, then by all means do.  I wouldn't be loathe to have the evidence look like internal strife rather than a Cagebreak.  Grim, illusions will be most welcome, work with Renea to coordinate your efforts.  I'm reluctant to do an assassination attempt, as that might draw a larger retaliation than we can handle right now.  But if you see an opportunity, take it.




"My thought was not to succeed, but merely create the illusion of an attempt.  Nothing will draw the guards faster than one of their scaly masters being threatened."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2004)

"If I got a chance to split a scaly skull, I don't have a problem... but if I understand, if all goes as the plan, I won't even be needed. Is it that?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 8, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "If I got a chance to split a scaly skull, I don't have a problem... but if I understand, if all goes as the plan, I won't even be needed. Is it that?"




"But all never goes according to plan.  Never fear, you'll get your chances."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2004)

"Aye, we have a lot of half-dragons to fool, not to mention Gardanax himself.  I'm guessing our distractions tactics will buy us enough time to get the worse off into the tunnels.  Most likely things will go to hell about the last quarter or so, that's what usually happens," Dessa says in an acidic, cynical tone.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 8, 2004)

Elaugaufein nods in acknowledgement at his task.

"It will be as you say. "


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2004)

*Dessa nods, and turns to look at the assembled Cagebreakers.*

"Well then, what else do you need before we go?  The mine's about a two-day walk from here, and we're going to have to go hidden the entire time.  Does everyone have enough supplies or do we need to get some?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 11, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Dessa nods, and turns to look at the assembled Cagebreakers.*
> 
> "Well then, what else do you need before we go?  The mine's about a two-day walk from here, and we're going to have to go hidden the entire time.  Does everyone have enough supplies or do we need to get some?"




"We should get extra piwafwi and rations for the slaves, if possible, and scent-breaking herbs as well.  We'll need to be able to evade trackers."


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm ready to go.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 11, 2004)

"*fft*," Durlp snorts at the notion of scent-breakers, "Not for dragons, feh.  Too keen, their noses.  Haste. *hmf* That make better cover.  Runs through them tunnels and no look back, says I.  Distraction takes care of the rest."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2004)

"Except I have no money and no food, I see nothing else I am missing."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2004)

*Dessa nods initially at Grim's comment.*

"Of course we'll have scent breakers, though we're only going to use them on the largest group.  We don't have a lot of piwafwi to spare, so we're going to have to just use our ingenuity to keep them hidden.  Durlp, I appreciate your skill, and I'll trust you to keep the other safe when the scent-breakers fail.  Hopefully they'll buy you a few minutes though.  And yes, we'll have rations, we always do.  All right?  You have fifteen minutes to draw from the common stores anything you think you need.  Meet back here," she says, and then all but pushes you out the door.

*You may take any extra food or any mundane weapon, item, or tool you need from the common stores, or up to 500gp worth of alchemical items [if you have Dragon #280, those items are also up for grabs].  Once you have what you need, Dessa and the others will meet you at the map tent.  Nodding once, she'll lead you out.*

*The mode of travel is quite different than a normal walk around the city.  You move from cover to cover, taking a zig-zag, roundabout path, going through small caverns and tunnels, pausing often to listen and hide your scant tracks.  You travel many hours like this before finally reaching a crossroads of sorts.*

*This cavern has five exits from it.  Dessa consults the map and double checks it with Durlp for any new hazards, then continues to lead.  The duegar woman kneels to examine a track, asking Gortag to help her.  As they consider, the rest of you keep a lookout.  Durlp and Grim, you see a large round shape suddenly dart across the end of the tunnel in front of you.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *This cavern has five exits from it.  Dessa consults the map and double checks it with Durlp for any new hazards, then continues to lead.  The duegar woman kneels to examine a track, asking Gortag to help her.  As they consider, the rest of you keep a lookout.  Durlp and Grim, you see a large round shape suddenly dart across the end of the tunnel in front of you.*




Grim immediately draws his blade, trying to relocate the figure without drawing too close.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 16, 2004)

OOC: I took that for the expedition:

Backpack
Bedroll
Blanket
Flint & Steel
Whetstone
Trail Ration, 1 week
Water Skin
Antitoxin x2
Holy Water x2

Gortag help the duergar as best as he can, without knowing what his happening at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 16, 2004)

Durlp releases a slow hiss and scampers into a nearby shadow.

"Up ahead," he whispers,"the darkness moves..."

OOC: Durlp believes he has all he needs and can find whatever else may come up within the caves.  I don't have Dragon 280 so I don't know if I'm missing something there.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 17, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Grim immediately draws his blade, trying to relocate the figure without drawing too close.



As he notices his companions stirring, a small chuckle escapes his lips. Dead-seeming eyes come alive as he takes his bow and knock an arrow, scanning the area to see if there's some danger, arcane formulas glowing in his mind as he prepares his spell.

[ooc if there's a threat Ishamael wil start firing his bow, if anything comes closer then 30 ft he'll cast improved invisibility and will use his rapid shot and precise shot
Comp Longbow+1 +17/+12 or +15/+15/+10, +1 when within 30 ft dmg 1d8+1(x3)
 I dunno if you use the if-then combat system or round per round/player per player thinghy, I'm cool with us describing and you filling in the details.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 18, 2004)

*Gortag, after examining the tracks, both you and Dessa come to the conclusion that there was some kind of dragonkin that passed here recently.  Not a true dragon, but a human with dilute draconic blood.  Their splayed, four-toed tracks look like small dragonfeet.*

*Grim, Durlp, you see the shape move again across the end of the tunnel.  Ishmael and Elaugaugein, you hear Durlp's hiss and see the darting shadow.  As you try to get a fix on it, the figure begins to slowly move toward you.  You can see that it's a large round thing, floating above the ground.*

*As it draws a bit closer you can see something dripping from it.  Finally Durlp makes out the details.  It's a beholder, badly hurt with claw marks across its body and several eyestalks gone.  Its huge central eye is bright with pain.*


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 25, 2004)

[OOC  :I'm moving house this weekend, so I'll be offline this week...  Ishamael, will stay behind the frontline fighters, firing his bow and using invisibility to get out of the way when things are getting to close]


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 25, 2004)

OOC- Assuming I can see the details now if not ignore this post. 

Elaugaufein eyes the beholder and then speaks quietly and slowly

"I know this is not how things are traditionally done, but it seems these are not traditional circumstance. This is a healing potion it may be of use to you. "

With that Elaugaufein places the healing potion on the ground in front of the beholder and backs away.

OOC2 - Healing Potion = Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 1, 2004)

_Hmmm, looks like someone bit more then he could chew. Even wounded it could stil be dangerous. Better take care._

Holding his bow at the ready, but not aiming at the beholder, Ishamael looks around and waits, letting others take the initiative for now.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 1, 2004)

Hearing Elaugaufein, Gortag looks back and see the beholder. "He tells to Dessa. Maybe he can say something the track doesn't tell." poitning at the behlder.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 1, 2004)

*The beholder floats slowly forward, making no sudden moves.  Seeing the healing potion on the ground, it wordlessly floats over, and with remarkable dexterity, picks it up with its mouth and swallows it whole.  In a few seconds some of the wounds start to close.*

*Dessa starts when Gortag points out the beholder, and holds herself tensely.  After a few strained minutes, the beholder finally speaks.*

"Dragonkith," it says shortly in explaination.  "A very highly trained one with a squad of young sorcerers and spellblades.  They won't bother you anymore.  Their bodies are ahead, should you want anything from them."  It waits another few heartbeats, considering.  "I am called Grathax," it says grudgingly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 1, 2004)

*Zykovian, it's late morning in the Darkstone mines, and Gardanax has called you to his presence.  The amethyst is not as imposing as your own sire, but he still is not to be trifled with.  Reclining on a bed of coins made expressly for his lounging, regarding the latest batch of cut jewels, he seems to be a very content dragon.  However, you know better.  The posture of repose is little more than a facade.  He is quite capable of striking at any moment... just as your sire.*

"Zykovian, go to the slave pens today.  Examine them closely, and look for signs of weapon use, magic use, or any... insolence.  We break through to a lower level soon, and I'd like to forestall any surprises.  Question those few that are there now, and then question the others later when they return.  Use any methods you like to get the truth from them, but leave them capable.  Go," he says, flicking his jewel-studded claws at the half-dragon.

*The slave pens are surrounded by a smooth rock wall, put in place by sorcerery when the mine was opened.  The slave huts are also stone, shaped up from the rock floor to provide study housing for privacy... and to lock in the slaves at night.*

*The signs you're looking for are ones you've been trained to seek out.  The impact signs on the walls that indicate practice in throwing things.  Repeated cuts on side walls, or crude practice dummies (broken down into pieces) covered with scars from improvised weapons.  Stone daggers hidden in boots, eating knives honed to killing sharpness, stone strapped to firewood to make crude maces and clubs, all of these are the signs of weapons you're looking for.  Scorch marks where none should be indicate signs of sorcerery in the slaves that has to be rooted out before it taints the entire pool, and unusual areas of color also warn of magic use.*

*You walk past the dragonkin guards at the gates, who give you a respectful nod.  The slave pens are impeccably clean, as to not offend draconic noses.  Even now the elderly gnome women and young children are scrubbing the walls and floors, sweeping up debris, and arranging their things.  Another similar group, under guard, is cleaning the quarters of the overseers.*

*The remaining slaves bow, kneeling on the ground, their noses touching rock, as you pass.  You examine the walls, search through belongings, and carefully watch and listen the slaves as they converse quietly.  As you walk through, you notice nothing untoward, until a faint, rythmic thudding and a _shink!_ reach you ears.  Cautiously you edge around the side of a slave hut, and are able to observe without being seen.*

*A spry elder gnome woman, probably only recently demoted to cleaning, is carefully showing one of the older children how to hold a small eating knife.  It's obvious from the way he's being show to hold it that it is meant for killing... or defense, rather than for eating.  As you watch, the boy comes at the old woman again, and she deflects it on her forearm.  You can see she has some thin, old plates of worn armor, the kind discarded in the junk heap, that she's pressed into service as a kind of shield.  As the boy leaps back from the deflection, he lunges unexpectedly and manages to tap the old woman against the shoulder.*

*The old woman breaks into a smile and gathers the young boy to her in a hug.*

"That was so good Raffie!  You're doing so well.  The won't be able to hurt you now, and you'll have a way to defend yourself.  I'm so _proud_ of you," she says happily, crushing the boy to her in a hug.


----------



## Keia (Mar 2, 2004)

Zykovian strode through the pens cautiously and alertly.  His muscles still rippled form his earlier exercises and he was confident in his abilities and actions . . . or at least that was what appeared on the surface.  Zykovian tilted his head to the side as though listening, though also discretely urging a rebellious lock of hair out of his eyes.  If someone else had prepared his hair today, Zykovian would have had them beaten . . . but he had prepared the intricate braid himself.

Zykovian mused as he walked through the slave pens, _‘The game becomes tedious . . . Has Gardanax sent me because he respects my abilities, because he wants me out of the way, or because he is testing me?  Any of these scenarios could result in my death . . . though it is much less likely here than at home if I perform to the best of my abilities’_

Initially, Zykovian was disappointed in what he discovered . . . or didn’t discover.  At almost the point in which he was beginning to think that the was either nothing or something had gotten past him, Zykovian heard the tell-tale sounds.  His first reaction was to check if he himself was being observed.  

*Zykovian stepped quietly and cautiously to the side and peered around to see if his actions were being observed.  He hadn’t looked before because there was no need – he hadn’t found anything worth risking a glance.**

He watched the two gnomes with a hint of pride – remembering his happier times, training and learning of the martial skills.  He didn’t want to ruin the moment . . . he didn’t want to hurt them or question them . . . he supposed they had a right to live life the way they wished.  But to ignore them was to fail in his assigned task, and that failure could mean his life was forfeit – not that Zykovian was opposed to giving his life for a cause – he wouldn’t give it for no real reason.

Confident in his abilities, Zykovian again adopted his stride and approached the two gnomes.  Smiling on the way, revealing teeth that were much sharper than one would have thought, Zykovian slid his emotions under his mask and said quietly to the gnomes, “I can’t say that I’m proud of you though, Raffie . . .”

He waited for their reactions – reactions that would go a long in determining how he dealt with the small ones.

**OOC: Spot +11


----------



## Velenne (Mar 2, 2004)

Durlp watches the exchange from his hiding place, hoping the creature of many eyes pays him no heed.  _Mmm...bodies, it says!  Loot!_  The little creature chews its lips and twitches as if driven by some force.  Yet he stays, driven above all else by the need for self-preservation, and watches the Eye Tyrant for the opportune moment to either strike, run away, or move on to where the loot awaits...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The beholder floats slowly forward, making no sudden moves.  Seeing the healing potion on the ground, it wordlessly floats over, and with remarkable dexterity, picks it up with its mouth and swallows it whole.  In a few seconds some of the wounds start to close.*
> 
> *Dessa starts when Gortag points out the beholder, and holds herself tensely.  After a few strained minutes, the beholder finally speaks.*
> 
> "Dragonkith," it says shortly in explaination.  "A very highly trained one with a squad of young sorcerers and spellblades.  They won't bother you anymore.  Their bodies are ahead, should you want anything from them."  It waits another few heartbeats, considering.  "I am called Grathax," it says grudgingly.




*Seeing no one else stepping forward, Grim does so, feeling at least as uncomfortable as the beholder must, and sheathing his blade.* _Never thought I'd have something in common with an eye tyrant._ 

"We are grateful.  Were they tracking you, or simply on patrol?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2004)

*The beholder looks at Grim for a moment (and the 11-eyed stare of a beholder is not something anyone wants to endure for long), then finally consents to speak.*

"I was looking for something to eat.  These tunnels were supposed to be free of those scum...  They've expanded their patrols.  But they're dead now.  I ate the two littlest ones, but there should be plenty left for you.  Where are you off to?" it asks gruffly.

~~~~~~~~~~~

*Zykovian, the gnome woman gasps and grabs her child.  Raffie promptly drops the knife and both of their faces become masks of fear.*

"Please m'lord!  Don't kill us, I'm sorry!  I was just afraid that Raffie wouldn't be able to defend himself if there's a raid.  I know it's against the law m'lord, but I was so afraid for him!" the gnome woman says.  Raids by rebels are not exactly common, but there are enough of them to be a worry.  Slaves have died in them before, particularly those ordered to act as a rear guard for the half-dragon and dragonkin overseers.  Those that defend their draconic masters are often treated no different than dragons by the rebels.

*Raffie is almost old enough, by your reckoning, to enter the workforce as an apprentice miner, which is probably the reason for the illegal lesson.*


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half-Sapphire Dragon*



			
				Gnome Woman said:
			
		

> "Please m'lord!  Don't kill us, I'm sorry!  I was just afraid that Raffie wouldn't be able to defend himself if there's a raid.  I know it's against the law m'lord, but I was so afraid for him!"




*Zykovian looked at the two, keeping his face impassive, but a whirl of thoughts was racing through his head.  _So they were not plotting against the dragons . . . but she was training him in illegal weapon use . . . I don’t want to kill them . . . but if I don’t and someone is watching, listening, or scrying me, then my life is forfeit . . . my assignment, hmmm . . . I must ‘leave them capable’ . . ._  All of these thoughts occurred within a second of the gnome woman’s explanation.*

Zykovian sighed deeply, “Silly woman . . . you know the rules, they are there for your protection as well as ours.  If your or Raffie here, displayed any weapon use to attackers, they would definitely kill you, thinking you were perhaps a higher station than you truly are.  If someone were to catch you training, your life would be forfeit."  Zykovian paused for effect, then continued, "Weapons training is a dangerous thing, with a much greater chance of death than no training at all.  Why would you put this little one at such risk?”

*Zykovian looked at both the woman and the child appraisingly.  He walked a small circuit around them – more to get a look at his surrounding (he didn’t want any surprises) than to observe the two, though he will see if anything is interesting about them on closer inspection (symbols, marks, hidden items, etc.).  He allowed a genuine look of compassion to come over his face before putting the impassive mask back up.*

“I could let you go with a warning . . . but I need some answers first.  I warn you, I will kill Raffie here if you are lying – so don’t even think about,”  Zykovian said, using _Claws of the Vampire_ to enhance his already formidable hands, and showed them to the pair. “How much of this ‘weapon training’ is going on down here?  Who is doing it other than you?  Where did you get your armor?”

_OOC: Bluff +27, Search +8, Intimidate +13_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The beholder looks at Grim for a moment (and the 11-eyed stare of a beholder is not something anyone wants to endure for long), then finally consents to speak.*
> 
> "I was looking for something to eat.  These tunnels were supposed to be free of those scum...  They've expanded their patrols.  But they're dead now.  I ate the two littlest ones, but there should be plenty left for you.  Where are you off to?" it asks gruffly.




"We go to the Darkstone mines."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 6, 2004)

_Mmmh, it speaks to us.. But is it lying? Never trust an eye-tyrant, even in this.... Never trust anyone... Never trust myself even..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2004)

*Zykovian, the gnome woman abases herself before you as she speaks.*

"M'lord, there's about a dozen children recently promoted to the mines that have some training in weapons, and twice that many adults, though I'm the oldest.  Never would we raise our hand against a dragon; we feared others that raid the mines.  

"I took the armor from the junkheap so I could practice without fear of getting cut.  Please m'lord, we meant no harm to any of you!"

*The woman is visibly trembling, while Raffie nods so hard at all her words you fear for his head coming off.  You notice nothing else hidden about here.*

~~~~~~

*The beholder seems to digest your information of where you're going, and writhes its eyestalks thoughtfully.*

"Darkstone mines eh?  Hmph.  Looks like they're deprived of their deep scouts now," it says, giving an odd hollow chuckle.  "Go ahead, pass through.  They'll be cutting through any day now."

*With that the beholder floats on past you, keeping at least one eye on each person as it does.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 11, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The beholder seems to digest your information of where you're going, and writhes its eyestalks thoughtfully.*
> 
> "Darkstone mines eh?  Hmph.  Looks like they're deprived of their deep scouts now," it says, giving an odd hollow chuckle.  "Go ahead, pass through.  They'll be cutting through any day now."
> 
> *With that the beholder floats on past you, keeping at least one eye on each person as it does.*




Grim watches it float past, then motions to Durlp to lead on.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 11, 2004)

Nearing the enemy mine, Ishamael gets prepared, His dull, dead eyes take a more lively glint, and a small grin appears on his face. His bow is at the ready, but not drawn. Carefully he stalks forward, alert, eyes moving from left to right.
_Come, my friends, it's time to laugh and sing. Oh such a merry sight. Shht, musn't make any noise now, it would spoil the surprise._


----------



## Velmont (Mar 11, 2004)

Gortag looks at the beholder. He's always been impress by those creature. They don't have any arm or legs that could make them great warriors like the one of his tribes, but the magic they weild is as strong, or even more than the one of his shaman, and respect this race for that.

Gortag stay alert, even if the eyed creature told he kill many person, there may still be one roaming.


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "M'lord, there's about a dozen children recently promoted to the mines that have some training in weapons, and twice that many adults, though I'm the oldest.  Never would we raise our hand against a dragon; we feared others that raid the mines.
> 
> "I took the armor from the junkheap so I could practice without fear of getting cut.  Please m'lord, we meant no harm to any of you!"




_Great, just great, what do I do now . . . and how did it manage to get this far without some guard noticing,_ Zykovian thought.  _Unless they were either incompetent or involved, I don’t see how three dozen people training with weapons could go unnoticed._

“You will point each of these adults out to me, or at least describe them very, very well.  Perhaps not all of them are as interested in attackers of the mine as you are.  In the mean time . . . I will have those weapons, and armor . . . now,” Zykovian said quietly to the gnome woman.  Zykovian patted Raffie’s head in mid-bob and quietly said, “Stop that,” with a genuine smile.

“I will question them . . . how do you all manage to train with these weapons without one of the guard noticing?”  Zykovian asked.  

*Regardless of the answer, Zykovian will follow through with his plan to have to woman describe or point out all who had weapon training.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 18, 2004)

*As the group goes farther down the passage, you can begin the make out the too-still forms of the bodies the beholder spoke of.  In a slightly larger cavern you see the seven bodies of the scouts, including the dragonkin.  Two of the other bodies are dressed in sorcerer's robes, the other three in fine chainmail.  The sorcerers have the look of dragon scions, those of other races that give their lives and loyalty to a dragon in exchange for power and prestige.  They gain the look of a dragon, and from the purplish scales you would guess they are Gardanax's.  Probably they were once dwarves, as far as you can tell.*

*The spellblades seem to be lizardfolk.  All of the scaled races faired far better than the others when the dragons took over.  Many tribes of lizardfolk happily rose to power with their draconic masters.  They are all armed with a kind of metal gauntlet with long, cruel claws on the end, a dragonclaw gaunlet and a common weapon around these parts.  You also find pouches of slingstones as well as several slings, one of which is curiously made of white leather with writing in careful script which no one here can understand.*

*The sorcerers carry pouches of material components, as well as what appears to be half-finished maps of the surrounding area, back to Darkstone.  One has a pendent made of a dark red ruby carved into the shape of a snarling cat, while the other wears adamantine-studded braces.*

*The dragonkith leader bears two silver shortswords, one with a sapphire in the pommel and one with an emerald.  He is wearing handsome scalemail enameled in purple, and a belt studded with three kinds of metal, silver, adamantine, and iron.  Elaborate leather wraps wind about his ankles, embroidered in red and blue silk in various Draconic words for speed.*

*Most of them seem to be dead with no mark on them, though two have large teeth marks on their throat and chests.  Another small pile of somewhat wet and blood gear, probably rejected from the one the beholder ate, lies on the far side of the cavern.  It seems to be the shredded remains of leather armor, a bandolier with six daggers in it, and blob of some kind of tangled, fragile black cloth.*

*As you examine them, from under the body of one of the sorcerers scuttles a small lizard.  When it sees you it gives a squeak of dismay and tries to run.*

~~~~

*Zykovian, the gnome woman describes the weapons' users, all of them among the oldest artisans or undersupervisors.  Most of them lack perhaps five years of joining the ranks of the cleaners.  The woman hands over the knife and her crude sheild amidst some tears, but does it quickly.*

"As for how we managed to train, m'lord...  We did it in the times when there were the fewest guards around.  We don't often have inspection in the slave pens.  We never used anything more than an eating knife or a stone.  Sometimes we'd practice when we were cleaning out the privies, as no dragon ever goes there because it offends their nose so.  And we were very, very careful, because we just didn't want to be hurt by the raids, and wouldn't want to arouse the master's wrath," she says in a tremulous voice, bowing low.*


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

Gortag pick one of his dart, and throw it on the lizard.

"Scaly, never know what harm they can bring to you..."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 19, 2004)

Grim slashes at the lizard; if it is out of reach, he will grab a dagger and throw it.  If the creature is slain, he will concentrate on the corpses, looking for signs of magic.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 19, 2004)

Ishamael, a smile upon his face, aims and shoots at the creature, three arrows in rapid succession. He then plays a few chords on his harp, singing softly under his breath. The magical items in front of him swirl with an arcane light, visible only to him. _Hmmm, what have we here. Delicious toys, no? We'll use the toys against the puppetpaster and his puppets, no? Yes, that's a good plan. I bet it'll make'm laugh till their sides hurt._


----------



## Velenne (Mar 19, 2004)

Durlp scurries out of the darkness immidiately and decends upon the pickings like a ravenous beast.  He can be heard sniveling to himself but other than this, makes no noise.  He goes for anything sparkly first, followed by other assorted jewelry, and only after to the belt pouches and weapons.  His speed is uncanny- fingers and hands moving faster than any drow's, whiskers twitching twice as fast the entire time.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 19, 2004)

*Dart, dagger, and arrows fly fast and true, transfixing the lizard.  It gives a squeak of, "No!" in Undercommon before going still.*

*Looking about with arcane magic, you see that nearly everything was magical, aside from the odd bits of jewelry and their more mundane clothes.  Durlp, you find five sparkly rings made from glitterstone in the shape of a dragoneye.  They are common items used to mark who belongs to what dragon.  The dragonkith also wore three rings, one made of purple topaz, one made of ruby, and one made of platinum set with diamonds.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Dart, dagger, and arrows fly fast and true, transfixing the lizard.  It gives a squeak of, "No!" in Undercommon before going still.*
> 
> *Looking about with arcane magic, you see that nearly everything was magical, aside from the odd bits of jewelry and their more mundane clothes.  Durlp, you find five sparkly rings made from glitterstone in the shape of a dragoneye.  They are common items used to mark who belongs to what dragon.  The dragonkith also wore three rings, one made of purple topaz, one made of ruby, and one made of platinum set with diamonds.*




Grim begins sorting items by aura strength, setting aside anything with an unusual school (such as enchantment or illusion, things not normally found on enhancing items).


----------



## Velmont (Mar 19, 2004)

"Seems a good loot. It would heklp the camp to tak it back, but if there is something usefull, we may use it now. Is there anything good, Grim?" ask Gortag


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

Gnome Woman said:
			
		

> "As for how we managed to train, m'lord...  We did it in the times when there were the fewest guards around.  We don't often have inspection in the slave pens.  We never used anything more than an eating knife or a stone.  Sometimes we'd practice when we were cleaning out the privies, as no dragon ever goes there because it offends their nose so.




“You have answered well and honestly and been nothing but helpful,”  Zykovian said with more compassion than he intended.  “You and Raffie . . . may depart . . . and my advice to you . . . if there is trouble in the mines with attackers . . . run, do not fight.  You will live longer.”

Zykovian watches as they depart, satisfied with the information he had gathered and the woman’s helpfulness . . . she could be helpful again in the future.  He walked through the areas of the slaves – even walking into the privy to see if he could determine anything else about the illicit weapons training . . . or anything else.

Zykovian took his time – more from not wanting to report as yet than any sense of thoroughness.  He kept his senses open and aware, however, not willing to become careless.  Carelessness meant death, and Zykovian wasn’t about to die anytime soon – as if he had any say in the matter.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 22, 2004)

With interest, Ishamael looks at the various magical pieces. Not willing to claim anything at the moment, he still won't allow any thefts if he can see 'em.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

*Grim, the three battleclaws, the two brown leather slings, and all three sets of chainmail have only a faint aura, probably just a simple weapon enhancement.  The ruby cat necklace and the adamantine-studded bracers are slightly stronger and seems to be transmutation magic.  The two short swords are stronger yet, radiating evocation magic.  The purple scale mail is on par with the swords, also radiating transmutation.  The metal-studded belt and the red and blue ankle wraps are a bit stronger, and are also transmutation.  The blob of black fabric, revealed to be a fragile-seeming cloak, is also on par with the belt and ankle wraps, sharing the same school of magic.  Finally, the white leather sling is the strongest of all, radiating several schools of magic, including enchantment, transmutation, and evocation.*

~~~

*Zykovian, the woman, Geltha is her name, bows deeply at your departure, trembling uncontrollably, but rising to go about her work.  You travel down to the latrines, the slaves there falling to their knees upon your arrival, then rising and continuing to work, as is the policy here.  Despite the overwhelmingly bad odor, you make a thorough search of the place.  Nearly invisible in the slops pit itself you find faint marks that mark a knife-throwing and rock-throwing range.*

*Somewhat sickened, you realize that the slaves must been practicing knee deep in muck in order to escape detection.  The gnomes keep out of the way while you search down there, not daring to approach until you call them.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Grim, the three battleclaws, the two brown leather slings, and all three sets of chainmail have only a faint aura, probably just a simple weapon enhancement.  The ruby cat necklace and the adamantine-studded bracers are slightly stronger and seems to be transmutation magic.  The two short swords are stronger yet, radiating evocation magic.  The purple scale mail is on par with the swords, also radiating transmutation.  The metal-studded belt and the red and blue ankle wraps are a bit stronger, and are also transmutation.  The blob of black fabric, revealed to be a fragile-seeming cloak, is also on par with the belt and ankle wraps, sharing the same school of magic.  Finally, the white leather sling is the strongest of all, radiating several schools of magic, including enchantment, transmutation, and evocation.*




Grim announces this information as he scoops up the white sling; he will appropriate the cloak and ankle wraps as well, if no one takes them first.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 29, 2004)

"Hmm, evrything is a bit much, no?" Ishamael says, as he sees Grim scooping up the magical items. "Ill take those" he says, indicating the ankle-wraps. "That is, if you don't mind, offcourse." From the tone of voice you can't really make out if he's being sarcastic or not. His face stays blank, as allways.


----------



## Keia (Mar 29, 2004)

Zykovian searched through the slop, finding nothing of interest.  

_'Well, I have the names of those who were involved in weapon training, and I managed it without injuring or harming any of the mining staff . . . hopefully a job well done,' _Zykovian thought. “I certainly smell bad enough for it.”

Zykovian cleaned himself off as best as he could.  Then, after a final glance through the slave pens, looking into the eyes of as many miners as he could, he left the pens.  Foremost on his mind was to find an inferior staff mage to magically clean the grime and stench from him. Zykovian would then report his findings, _before anything happened to change the results of search_ he finished in thought.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2004)

"Too much magic at once. Or they had an important mission, or some of those are cursed and thos was only a lure. I don't trust the scales, and I won't use any of them without a shaman telling me what they do exactly, and not what type of magic they are. Anyway, I don't understand a clue to all that, it remind me of some scally speach."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

*Renea steps forward to look at the items, while Guran and Ellimon keep watch.  Dessa kneels down to continue the conversation.*

"Well, some of these were dragon scions.  They worship the dragons as gods, and even warp their bodies with their belief.  If the dragon says, 'You will make me a hundred items of powerful magic,' they'll do it or die trying.  If Gardanax was trying to make certain this group got through...  Well, the beholder stung him with the loss of this group.  He invested enough into them for them to be a senior scouting group, so their loss will blind him somewhat.  Good.  Let's move, and hide these bodies to confuse things a bit," Dessa says, nodding at Elliam and Guran.  

*The two stuff the bodies into various crevices as Renea examines the rest of the gear.*

"I should be able to determine what some of this does when we stop for the evening," she says.

*Grim, as you pick up the sling, you hear a curious voice say, "Tay?"  Then you hear a faint mental grumbling, then "Hello?  Yes, you there.  I hope you're a better sport than the last one to own me."*

*Dessa will carefully lead the group for a few more hours of walking, then find a secluded, upper-level cave to hide out in until everyone has had a chance to rest.  Renea says she can take a look at nine of the items this evening.  When those nine are laid out before her, she will take out a pearl, crush it into a mug of wine from her wineskin and drink it.*

~~~

*Zykovian, you find one of Gardanax's dragon scions, a former gnome, to clean you magically before you make your report to the dragon himself.  Now clean with claws polished, you present yourself to the amethyst dragon.  He listens to your careful report and thorough investigation, and one of his scribes notes down the names and descriptions of all the fighters.  Once you're finished your report, Gardanax considers carefully, running his massive talon the length of a new blade he had recently commissioned.*

"So," he rumbles, "You've managed to uncover a vast slave conspiracy to use weapons, one that none of my previous overseers have ever even gotten a whiff of.  Wonderful, and perfect.  So beautifully perfect..."

*With no apparent signal, three of Gardanax's young dragon offspring rush and grab you, pinning you down.  With three such massive creatures on top of you, even one of your great strength cannot break free right away.*

"No one could have uncovered such a conspiracy unless they were a part of it!  You are a traitor and a fool to try to curry my favor with such ridiculous tales.  Throw him in the strongest pen and have Hazarath and Vexian guard it.  I want him to fight to the death in the pits for my next birthday," Gardanax says with a cruel smile.

*The three drag you, protesting or not, into the slave pens, and toss you into one of the most sturdily constructed, one with two-foot thick walls, a heavy roof, and an iron door.  Hazarath and Vexian are two of the strongest and most vigilant dragonkith guards, and their presence doesn't bode well for any attempts at escape.*

*As you're taken through the slave pens, you see Geltha and Raffie as you go by, their faces full of surprise and fear.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 2, 2004)

Grim manages not to start at the voice.  Perceiving that no one else hears it, he thinks back "Who are you?  Do you have a name?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

"I'm Hall'al, that's Luckbringer in common.  I'm the sling, you see.  A halfling wizard long ago made me, and put all his luck in me, and gave me to his son for his adventures.  I helped him for many years, but eventually he grew old and died, and I was buried with him.  Someone robbed his grave years later and I ended up down here," the cheerful voice says to the startled svirfneblin.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 2, 2004)

"I take it that you didn't provide your last owner with this luck?  How did he offend you?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

"He was boring and cruel.  I don't object to violence, mind you, I'm a weapon for the sake of all that is!  It's just torture I don't go in for.  But for those willing to fight a good fight and have a scrap of fun now and again... I can provide luck in plenty," Luckbringer says.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 2, 2004)

As the group stops for the night, Ishamael takes out his harp. Aware of how far sound can carry, his long small fingers hardly seem to touch the strings, playing a soft melancholic melody, at the same time sad and soothing. Apparently he is lost in thought.

_A new group. Some would call them friends? No, no, never friends. They'll all die. He'll make me laugh again...._
_Perhaps not this time. No, perhaps not. I'll see, and think. Never show fear. Never show love. Show nothing._


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2004)

Gardanax said:
			
		

> "No one could have uncovered such a conspiracy unless they were a part of it!  You are a traitor and a fool to try to curry my favor with such ridiculous tales.  Throw him in the strongest pen and have Hazarath and Vexian guard it.  I want him to fight to the death in the pits for my next birthday," Gardanax says with a cruel smile.



*Zykovian stayed impassive during Gardanax’s ranting.  Even during the assault by the dragonkith, Zykovian didn’t fight (though he did mutter under his breath – “paranoid much?” with as much disdain as he could).  He had learned to pick his fights long ago, and as long as the ‘kith didn’t try anything dirty, he wouldn’t get rough with them.*

_’Can’t say that I didn’t expect something like this,’_ Zykovian thought, _’though the real question is whether this was a plan from the start with Sarellion, or this was Gardanax and his misguided belief in the reliability of his guards.  Only one way to find out . . . ‘_

“Perhaps you have been misinformed, great Gardanax.  My only concern is to carry out your orders and serve you as best I can.  Even now, I must mention that Sarellion will be displeased at your treatment of his kin,”  Zykovian called to Gardanax when he was able.  He used a neutral tone, no anger or accusation, just a statement of facts.  It held just enough intonation to provoke an answer, not a retaliation. . . at least, Zykovian hoped.




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> * The three drag you, protesting or not, into the slave pens, and toss you into one of the most sturdily constructed, one with two-foot thick walls, a heavy roof, and an iron door.  Hazarath and Vexian are two of the strongest and most vigilant dragonkith guards, and their presence doesn't bode well for any attempts at escape.*



Zykovian didn’t fight with the ‘kith, and went peaceably, knowing that by at least trying to take the high road.  Zykovian knew of the reputations of his guardians, and decided to try a different tact with them.  Zykovian began with concern for the guards well-being - worried that perhaps they had done something wrong to have such a crappy job as to have to watch over little insignificant me.  Then, he will work on the Gardanax has seemed more and more paranoid lately, that he would be concerned if his boss was acting that way.  Perhaps even by guarding me, Gardanax would consider the guards a threat to him.




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> * As you're taken through the slave pens, you see Geltha and Raffie as you go by, their faces full of surprise and fear.*



Zykovian flashed a look of concern to them, but only a quick one, careful not to give anything away (not that there was anything) to his trio of caretakers.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

*Zykovian, your comments back to Gardanax are only met with a contempuous snort.*

"Sarellion is jealous of my standings, little fool.  He sent you to undermine me!" he roars as you are taken away.  Paranoid?  Yes, of course.  It's typical of draconic life.

*The dragonkith don't respond to your words, they were probably ordered not to, but you hear the occasional shuffle outside the door.  The faint scents that waft to your nostrils are a common one amongst young dragons; fear.*

~~~

*Those not on third watch are woken by Renea.  Carefully cleaning up camp, Dessa continues leading the party toward the Darkstone mines, being even more cautious than yesterday.  Twice you duck to avoid patrols, but eventually get to the tall, half-vertical cave that is your secret entrance into the upper levels.*

"Last minute planning or preparations anyone?  I don't think it should take more than an hour to climb up, so if you have any changes of plans, tell me now," Dessa says.


[OOC - If you guys decide what you wanted Renea to identify, just tell me in the OOC thread and I can tell you what she found out last night.]


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2004)

Gardanax said:
			
		

> "Sarellion is jealous of my standings, little fool.  He sent you to undermine me!" he roars as you are taken away.




_’If I ever get that paranoid . . . I hope somebody slaps me,’_ Zykovian thought, _Wait a minute . . . I *am* that paranoid . . . .’_  Zykovian looked around in his cell.  _'. . . and with good reason it seems . . . .’_

Zykovian did his best to stretch and stay strong, not wanting to waste away in the cell before the games.  He searched the cell thoroughly, looking for any weakness or secret.  He stayed aware of possible magical scrying.  Most of all, he conserved his power, knowing that he would be needing all of it when the proper time came.

Zykovian continued working on the guards . . . “There’s nothing that can be done for me, Gardanax has spoken.  But there’s still time for the both of you.  Talk with your brethren – those you can trust.  Perhaps they have more insight into how Gardanax thinks and would react.  I obviously don’t know.  I try to report a potential uprising and get thrown in prison awaiting execution.”   Zykovian paused as if in thought and had stumbled into a revelation.  “Hmmm . . . Maybe Gardanax *wanted* the uprising, perhaps he’s thinking of *thinning* his children out so that only his *favored* live.  Wow, that can’t be good for you guys . . . I mean, being where you are and all.”

With sincerity, Zykovian added, “I wish I could help you – I truly do.  Only I’m not much help to anyone in here. . . .”


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Last minute planning or preparations anyone? I don't think it should take more than an hour to climb up, so if you have any changes of plans, tell me now," Dessa says.
> 
> 
> [OOC - If you guys decide what you wanted Renea to identify, just tell me in the OOC thread and I can tell you what she found out last night.]



Smiling at a joke only heard inside his head, Ishamael just nods, stringing his bow and putting it on his back. He carefully tucks any loose clothing away, as not to get snagged by any sharp rocks.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 8, 2004)

Gortag packs his pack pretty tight, to be sure he lose nothing while he climb. As he finished to pack. "Ready to go!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

*Dessa and Durlp lead the climb, with Grim close behind.  The three smaller Cagebreakers go fairly quickly, while the larger members of the party, particularly Gortag, have to wiggle to get through in places.  At various places Dessa points Durlp in the direction of nearby, smaller passages he'll have to use to get the children and gnomes out.  The wererat goes back and forth to check his routes, muttering to himself occasionally.*

*The climb is strenuous, but climbing is a way of life in the Underdark, and you've all had at least some practice before.  Eventually you begin to see faint light ahead, necessary for gnome servants.*

"Ishmael, Renea, you go set your distractions, Elaugaugein and Gortag go with them.  If you can sneak and implant false memories into one of the dragonkith overseers, even better.  Their quarters are down the passage one level, left corridor at the three-way junction, all the doors on the right.  The mess hall is just preceeding the junction, though there are hallways around it.  The farther away you can get from the Cages, the better, but don't take foolish risks.  Gardanax's lair is up one level, and takes up nearly the entire upper cavern.  After we get the slaves out, our second priority is to kill as many dragons as possible.  If someone can control one of the overseers to cause some chaos, do so.

"Durlp, Grim, and I will go to the Cage ten minutes after you go.  If I see no sign of a distraction, we're going to have to abort unless I see an opening.  Ellimon and Guran will go with us and help the slaves get free while we cause as much chaos as possible to cover ourselves.  And keep Keylarakray's words in mind, they may be important," Dessa says, _soto voce_.  

"Remember, the expected attack will be happening very soon as they break through the lower level of the mine, so we will hopefully be dealing with less numbers than usual.  Questions?"  

*Ellimon simply prepares his crossbow with a poisoned bolt as an answer, while Renea adjusts her wand bracers.  Guran bares his teeth in both a growl and a grin.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

*Zykovian, you're left in the cell for the rest of the day, though your guards remain silent.  They push a skin of water and a packet of dried mushroom jerky into your cell several hours into your incarceration.  When the door opens the necessary crack, the eyes of the dragonkith are both angry and worried.  Your words may be having an effect, but it seems they've been ordered to silence.*


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2004)

The only answer of Gortag is to take his Greataxe.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 13, 2004)

Ishamael just nods, and follows the lead of the cagebreakers. His bow is at the ready.

[ooc : will look at my spell list and update char sheet]


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion: Half-Sapphire Psionic Fighter/Rogue*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Your words may be having an effect, but it seems they've been ordered to silence.*




Zykovian was concerned, to say anything more might cause a response that wasn't what he hoped for.  He used 'Animal Affinity'* to enhance his communications with the dragon kith.  He pondered for a short while, he felt he had to speak - to do nothing was to admit defeat . . . and he would never admit such a thing.

"It's probably good that you're quiet,"  Zykovian said in a false quiet voice, "You never can be certain that Gardanax doesn't have spies listening in, looking for the opportunity to supplant you.  In fact, there probably isn't anyone you could _trust_ in this situation . . . except for someone on the outside . . . someone who doesn't care about Gardanax or status in his eyes.  If things went badly, you'd need another benefactor . . . another dragon . . . or perhaps someone with close ties to another dragon."


* To charisma


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 17, 2004)

After the ten minute period is up, Grim sheathes himself, Durlp, and Dessa in an Invisibility Sphere, and heads towards the Cage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

*Dessa will have you all hold for a few minutes.  When shouts and scampering announce that the attack below has occured, and all available hands are needed below, she will send out the destraction team.  There will be several of the overseers left to make certain the slaves don't take the opportunity to rebel, and they will be twice as vigilant as usual.  But some would still be in their quarters.*

[OOC - Elaugaugein and Ishmael, I need your tactics for the distraction.  Renea is good with illusions and enchantments, so if you need something of that nature, just ask her.  Also, what precautions are you taking to avoid being unseen?  If no one else leaps ahead with something, Renea has a wand of _invisibility_ she can use to shield your movements.]

*Grim, you Dessa, Durlp, Ellimon, and Guran make your way to the Cage quietly, sheathed in invisibility.  There are two dragonkith standing guard in front of the barred stone doors, and you stop sixty feet away, far enough to avoid being smelled.  Ellimon whispers very quietly that he is sighting the one on the right with his poisoned bolts.  You know he's a very good shot.  Guran whispers that he has his bow out as well, and Dessa murmurs that her daggers are ready.*

"When you're ready, Grim," she murmurs.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Grim, you Dessa, Durlp, Ellimon, and Guran make your way to the Cage quietly, sheathed in invisibility.  There are two dragonkith standing guard in front of the barred stone doors, and you stop sixty feet away, far enough to avoid being smelled.  Ellimon whispers very quietly that he is sighting the one on the right with his poisoned bolts.  You know he's a very good shot.  Guran whispers that he has his bow out as well, and Dessa murmurs that her daggers are ready.*
> 
> "When you're ready, Grim," she murmurs.



*Grim levels his crossbow at the one on the right, and gives the signal by loosing a bolt through its throat.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*Grim, you fire your crossbow at the one on the right, striking deep into the left side of his neck.  Ellimon's small bolt strikes deeply next to yours, the wound turning an ugly purple.  Guran's arrow goes deep in the chest of the one on the right, and two of Dessa's daggers follow in rapid succession, one striking a lung, the other the gut.  Neither of them so much as whisper, so hard did you hit them.  They both look to be on their last legs.*

*Renea casts _invisibility_ on the distraction team, and follows them through the dimly-lit, twisting corridors of Darkstone mine.  Soon enough you arrive at what should be the overseer's quarters, though you've had to dodge the occasional running dragonkith.  You just saw one of the half-dragon overseers, a half amethyst dragon dwarf, enter the corridor, and you've seen no one else go in or out for a couple minutes.*

*Renea whispers to you all.*

"I could put him in a _mind fog_ then try to _dominate_ him.  If he fails, Ishmael could modify his memory to forget this later, and we could send him to wreak some havoc.  Elaugaugein and Gortag could see if there are any others in there and take care of them.  With luck, we could make them think that one of their own has gone mad.  A bit of magic to pretend this corridor is empty and we could have several minutes to work.  What do you think?" she inquires.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 22, 2004)

*Unwilling to leave anything to chance, Grim swiftly reloads and fires another bolt through his target.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*Your second volley flies equally true, as do the others, and the dragonkith drop to the ground, dead.*

*Dessa moves up to the door, double checks it for traps or wards, then has Guran take off the massive iron bar that holds it shut.  The door swings open, revealing about a dozen stone huts, their doors locked.  However, what stands out is that the one in the middle, the one that seems the strongest, it guarded by two more dragonkith.  They don't seem to notice you at first, as they seem to be facing the door to the hut.*

*Zykovian, a few minutes ago your keen hearing picked out the sounds of a ruckus, as well as alarm bells; someone was attacking the mines.  Your words seem to bring more urgency in the light of an attack.  Finally one of the dragonkith speaks to you through the door.*

"Like Sarillion would take us!  He isn't any better than Gardanax, and at least Gardanax knows our worth," one of them hisses angrily.


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2004)

Dragonkith said:
			
		

> "Like Sarillion would take us!  He isn't any better than Gardanax, and at least Gardanax knows our worth," one of them hisses angrily.




“Doesn’t look like your worth in Gardanax’s eyes is very high right now,”  Zykovian muttered, keeping his voice low but steady.  He took a chance, hoping that the guards were ready to hear his message.  “And . . . you’re probably right about Sarellion, he’s probably as paranoid as Gardanax.  But you and I, we’re not paranoid, we can think for ourselves . . . you can think for yourselves . . . you know I did nothing wrong – just as you know that when Gardanax has had enough of you that you will have done nothing wrong as well.  Why live under that kind of paranoia and suspicion?  To be killed . . . or worse . . . for doing your job right . . . is that anyway to live?”

“Shouldn’t you be free?”  Zykovian asked.  He figured that the pair would either ask about how to be free . . . or come in and kill him for being a traitor.  He prepared for the latter, concentrating on powering up* as he spoke.

*OOC: Used Improved Biofeedback (4 points).  After Animal Affinity for Charisma (2 points) earlier, have 34 points remaining.  If time remains, he will invoke claws (4 points) and Animal Affinity for Strength(2 points)


----------



## Velmont (Apr 22, 2004)

"The only thing I think, it is that kind of tactic, it woulod be the leader or the shaman who would have suggested like this. It seems ok with me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

"You damned fool!  Gardanax would hunt us down for betraying him, you think your sire wouldn't do the same?  Following a dragon is the way to power, and to follow a traitor like you would get us killed.  There's some idiot Underdark fools attacking the mines now, and we don't have to stand here and listen to your traitorous yapping!  Unbar the door," one snaps to the other.  

*They've talked long enough for you to both empower your strength and enhance your claws, and you're more than ready when Vexian opens the door.  In your mind your avatar finds yourself on the mountains, but you quickly change it to the windswept plains where you have a better advantage.  Vexian's shadowy avatar lunges at yours, wresting it to the ground.  You grind you teeth at losing this round of mental combat, and instead bend your attention to the physical.*

*You give her no chance to use her axe, pouncing on her and raking her deeply with your claws.  She starts back and swings her axe wide as she leaps back with a start.  Hazarath steps in with a roar, carving into your side with his axe deeply.  Instantly your mental powers go to work, constricting the worst of the bleeding and making your injury much less severe.*

*Grim, you and the other Cagebreakers see the two dragonkith open the door, only to see a glittering, blue-scaled half-dragon lunge out and claw into the female dragonkith.  The male dragonkith roars and slams his axe into the side of the prisoner.*

[OOC - Zykovian deals 7 points of damage to Vexian, and takes 19 from Hazarath's axe, quickly converting fourteen of that into subdual and thus only taking 5.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Grim, you and the other Cagebreakers see the two dragonkith open the door, only to see a glittering, blue-scaled half-dragon lunge out and claw into the female dragonkith.  The male dragonkith roars and slams his axe into the side of the prisoner.*




*Ever the opportunist, Grim draws forth his rapier and slips in to strike the dragonkith from behind, maneuvering to ensure flanking.  Whatever the reason they fight, those who guard the Cage are the enemy.*


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2004)

*Zykovian: 82/101 hps (14 sub, 5 real), 25pps remain after rd.*



			
				Dragonkith guard said:
			
		

> "You damned fool! . . . Following a dragon is the way to power, and to follow a traitor like you would get us killed.  There's some idiot Underdark fools attacking the mines now, . . ."




_‘Got to keep them busy, and up close.  Time to give these claws a chance to heal my injuries,_ he thought.  Gritting his teeth against the impact of the ‘kith’s axe, Zykovian spoke, still trying to occupy their minds with thoughts. 

“Following a dragon is a way to an early grave, and those _fools_ you speak of are *free*,”  Zykovian muttered, amazed at himself that he would even reveal such a thing.  The thought of his death was upon him, and he wanted to die outside of the paranoid game of the dragons.  He didn't even notice others joining the fight . . . yet.

OOC: Full attack, power attack for +3, Deep impact (5 points), Claws: +12 (1d8 + 1d4 [psionic] +1d6 sneak + 8 +3 power attack(20 x2)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

*Grim, your swords slips between the ribs of the one that wounded the half-dragon, drawing a gasp from him as he whirls to confront you.*

*Zykovian, your avatar slips free of Vexian's grasp and slams her to the ground.  Feeling power fill you at winning this round of mental combat, you slash hard into Vexian, you claws penetrating deep and your fangs find her throat.  With a gush, her life's blood leaves her body, and she drops without a sound.  Hazarath has turned to engage a dark, scarred deep gnome that has inexplicably popped up behind him, but swings wide.  A small bolt goes into the dragonkith's throat, a dagger joins in, and another arrow thuds into his chest.  Hazarath falls dead.  Behind the deep gnome you can now see a bald, ugly duegar woman, a badly fire-scarred drow man, and a svirfneblin that shows clear deep dragon heritage.  They seem to be waiting for you to make the first move.  You note your items are tied in a bundle near where Hazarath's body has fallen.*

[OOC - You deal 22 points of damage with your claws, and 15 points of damage with your bite Zykovian.


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

*Zykovian: 82/101 hps (14 sub, 5 real), 25pps remain after rd.*

Zykovian felt the kill, his more primal side enjoying the defeat of his foe.  The deep wounds he caused the ‘kith actually infused Zykovian with health and he was ready to kill the next.  Seeing the odd group beside the other fallen ‘kith, had taken Zykovian aback, but only for an instant.  The wind seemed to come out of him, but he wasn’t certain how he felt . . . had he evaded death only to receive it from his possible rescuers?

“I am in your debt,”  Zykovian side quietly, not wanting to alert other guards that may be around.  He noted the sack of gear . . . his gear.  He kept his arms steady and made no aggressive move.

“Allow me to gather my equipment,” he continued, indicating the sack with only a nod of his head, “and I will assist you in your goals.  I have tried to help the those who you seek to free, and I can help you now.”

OOC: did the Claws of the Vampire heal his wounds back to full.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 23, 2004)

"Lead the way," Grim rasps.  "And try to be quiet about it; we don't want any attention."  He watches the half-dragon warily, but allows him to collect his equipment.


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 101/101 hps, 25pps remain after rd.*

Zykovian nodded to the gnome and looked to the others, hesitantly.  Seeing no objections, Zykovian moved to the sack and picked it up.  He pulled out a glob of viscous liquid and sent a tiny bit of psionic strength to it, giving it his instructions.  The liquid flowed up his muscular arms and across his entire body.  Almost immediately, Zykovian started to blend against the outer cell wall as the skin did its task.

Mithral breastplate, bracers, rings and gloves, among other items were quickly but quietly worn. As Zykovian finished his task (shouldering his quiver and bow and affixing his haversack to his belt), he looked to the fallen ‘kith, knowing that with more time, he might have be able to help them.  He looked over their bodies for keys or other items of significance.

“I cannot sense if they have any magic about them,”  Zykovian quietly commented, then still kneeling at the corpse, looked up across to the gnome.  “You are here to free the slaves, aren’t you?”

With an affirmative, Zykovian will take point, moving with quiet confidence.  If someone did see him, perhaps they would thing he was supposed to be there.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 23, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> “I cannot sense if they have any magic about them,”  Zykovian quietly commented, then still kneeling at the corpse, looked up across to the gnome.  “You are here to free the slaves, aren’t you?”
> 
> With an affirmative, Zykovian will take point, moving with quiet confidence.  If someone did see him, perhaps they would thing he was supposed to be there.




At the first comment, Grim looks to see whether they bear anything enchanted.  At the second, he nods.  "Why else do armed freemen come into the territory of your kind?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

*The 'kith had magical battleaxes and a magical amulet apiece.  They have keys to their own rooms and some of the storerooms, but all of the other Cages are simply barred from the outside.  Guran and Ellimon (the half-dragon and drow) go to start unbarring the doors, and the grateful slaves pile out.  Dessa looks at them for a minute, then turns to Zykovian.*

"You're one of Sarellion's kids aren't you?  Tell me, sapphire-kin, do you have mind powers?" she inquires, looking at your very hard.  It's a rather odd non-sequitor.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The 'kith had magical battleaxes and a magical amulet apiece.  They have keys to their own rooms and some of the storerooms, but all of the other Cages are simply barred from the outside.




Grim collects the amulets, and (if no one expresses an interest in them) reduces one axe to kindling and shards with the other.  At the mention of mindbending, Grim immediately eyes the dragonchild suspiciously, though he makes no obvious move for a weapon.


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

Zykovian turned over the keys to those working the doors, just in case, then decided to wait and see if the gnome was going to take any of the magical gear.



			
				Dessa said:
			
		

> "You're one of Sarellion's kids aren't you?  Tell me, sapphire-kin, do you have mind powers?" she inquires, looking at your very hard.  It's a rather odd non-sequitor.




Zykovian looked her over a moment or two, not surprised by her question.  She had see him half naked, and his appearance was rather obvious to those in the know.  He was uncertain what game the dwarf woman was playing with him.  Zykovian felt the old rules of his life come to the front.  He willed them down, but couldn’t bring himself to answer plainly.

“I have some talent in the ways of the mind,”  Zykovian responded, “though very little compared to full dragons.”

_’Why did I tell her of my powers . . . one of my most guarded secrets,’_ Zykovian wondered. _ ‘Have I lost my edge . . . no, that isn’t it . . . but what?’_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

"What of your sire?  Would you abandon the dragons for true freedom?  Would you fight against your own kind?  If you had to fight your own sire, would you do it?" she fires off her questions rapidly as the drow and half-dragon start to round up the slaves.  The half-dragon separates the gnomes and children from the others, explaining about the smaller escape route.


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

Dessa said:
			
		

> "What of your sire?  Would you abandon the dragons for true freedom?  Would you fight against your own kind?  If you had to fight your own sire, would you do it?"




_’True freedom?!?’_ Zykovian thought.  _’It’s only a dream I myself have barely dreamed of, hoped for.’_. . . but couldn’t bear to have in crushed before his eyes.  He felt suddenly tired, wondering why he bothered . . . then he saw the small children and the gratitude of the slaves freed.

“What _of_ my sire, miss?”  Zykovian retorted. He spoke with a hint of sadness in his voice, “Things are not the way you may think from the outside . . . would I fight? My own sire?”

He pondered the questions for several moments – he hadn’t thought about it on that scale, only small victories.  He couldn’t defeat Sarellion, not now . . . but someday.  Zykovian wasn’t certain about this ‘true freedom,’ but living without fear appealed to him.

“I would fight . . . _whoever_ it took, to be free,”  Zykovian stated solemnly.  Then after a moment added with a slight smirk, “Although not everyone today, if you please.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

*Dessa looks over at Grim.*

"'Blue mind brings father's grief and darkness joy.'  I'll be damned, she was right.  Look dragonkin, I can see worthy things you, but one wrong step in this Cagebreak and we're all dead.  We should have a little ruckus going on very shortly here, then we move," Dessa says.  She goes a murmurs quietly to Grim, "I know he's not lying, but be ready, just in case."


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

Zykovian reviewed all of his equipment, making certain that nothing was added of removed. The ‘kith didn’t seem to be thieves, and most likely would have respected his equipment just in case Zykovian was freed and forgiven.  There was time for them to take his belongings after he was dead in the pits.

_'Guess I do have some dragon blood in me . . . to be so concerned about my possessions,_ Zykovian thought, suddenly slightly disgusted with himself.  Nevertheless, he made certain everything was in place the looked to the woman who had spoken to him.

“What do you ask of me?”  Zykovian asked.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 1, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Zykovian reviewed all of his equipment, making certain that nothing was added of removed. The ‘kith didn’t seem to be thieves, and most likely would have respected his equipment just in case Zykovian was freed and forgiven.  There was time for them to take his belongings after he was dead in the pits.
> 
> _'Guess I do have some dragon blood in me . . . to be so concerned about my possessions,_ Zykovian thought, suddenly slightly disgusted with himself.  Nevertheless, he made certain everything was in place the looked to the woman who had spoken to him.
> 
> “What do you ask of me?”  Zykovian asked.




"For now?  We're getting out of here as soon as there's enough of a distraction.  All you need to do is avoid getting noticed, and silence anyone who does notice us before an alarm can be sounded."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2004)

"Come on dragonkin, what's your name?  And what did you do to get in Gardanax's poor graces?" Dessa says as she looks over at Ellimon, the scarred drow man, and Guran, the half-dragon deep gnome.  They seem to have all the slaves out, and little Raffie looks at Zykovian with wide eyes.  "Grim," she murmurs to the svirfneblin, "check and see how our distraction is coming."

*Grim, if you move to check at the entrance you hear some yelling from further down the passageway.  Someone is shrieking about murder.*

~~~

*Ishmael and Renea use illusion to block off the corridor with an image of a blank and quiet one, the bard and Elaugaugein taking up positions to slay anyone that breeches the illusion.  Renea signals to Gortag to start opening the doors and causing some mayhem.  The first one she opens appears to be empty of anyone, so she takes a look around.  Gortag, you boot in another door, startling a half-dragon human who was rumaging through a chest.  He looks at you in panic and anger and starts groping for the whip at his belt.  You hear shouts behind you, and slightly crazed laughter from Ishmael as you hear him slice into flesh.  Chanting from Elaugaugein signals the onslaught of the corridor, and flashes of light commence as spells start to fly.  Someone, not one of the Cagebreaker team, shouts "Murder!"*


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue*



			
				Grim said:
			
		

> "For now?  We're getting out of here as soon as there's enough of a distraction.  All you need to do is avoid getting noticed, and silence anyone who does notice us before an alarm can be sounded."




“I will do what I can,”  Zykovian replied.  He looked down at dead ‘kith a final time before starting to move into position.



			
				Dessa said:
			
		

> "Come on dragonkin, what's your name?  And what did you do to get in Gardanax's poor graces?"




He hadn’t gotten very far before Dessa asked him about himself.  He looked at her a moment before answering, “My name is Zykovian, and I had the misfortune of telling Gardanax a truth that he did not wish to hear . . . .”  

When Zykovian saw Raffie, he pause in his explanation, and reached into his pack.  He approached Raffie and returned the bracers and knife that he had taken from him and the other gnome during his investigation.  “Use it wisely and wear them well,”  he told Raffie quietly.


----------



## Velmont (May 2, 2004)

Gortag doesn't hesistate. He get his balance back and grab his axe with two hands before putting all the weight on the head so he can slice that half-bastard human before he can do anything.

OOC:
+20/+15/+10 (+1 Adamantium Greataxe: 1d12 +13, 19/x3)
AC: 21
He is wearing his buckler, and the penalty to attack is already added to his attack bonus.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 2, 2004)

At the shouts of "Murder!" Grim gives a sharp gesture and mouths "The distraction has begun."  He then swiftly weaves a Major Image of draconic guards escorting the group, to provide a few moments of cover if they are detected.  "We should move now, while they're still reacting to the alarm."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2004)

*Dessa nods at Grim's comment, and they begin moving out the slaves.  Ellimon has separated the humans and dwarves from the gnomes and children, and given the later into the care of Guran.  Moving with Grim's images, all start toward the exit tunnel.  A few dragonkith run by without giving more than a glance, but suddenly a fast-running amethyst dragon, not much more than twenty feet long, comes bounding around the corner.  Zykovian, you'd recognize him, he's Kelvarix, Gardanax's second-born.  When he sees you he gives a roar of alarm, and a mindscape springs into existance.*

*Briefly it was the jagged mountains, but with a wrench Kelvarix transfers it to the plains.  In the physical world he's sixty feet away from the group, but suddenly shimmers into nothingness.  You've seen this trick before Zykovian, he's turned himself invisible.*

"Get him, I'll get the slaves out," Dessa says, as her and the slaves break into a run behind the cover of the rest of you.

~~~

Alyshia, you and Kilvash came up one of the secondary mine shafts, and were following Kilvash's sense toward one of the overseer's quarters near the Cages.  However, as you got there, you hear a terrifying roar.  Peeking around the corner you see a group of Cagebreakers, standing alongside what appears to be a half-sapphire dragon, facing an adult amethyst that suddenly fades into nothingness.  Behind the group, Dessa, the lead Cagebreaker, is running alongside a group of slaves, undoubtably going toward an exit.  You're confident the dragon didn't see you.*

"Care to kill a dragon?" Kilvash says with a cruel smile.

~~~ 

*Zass'sk, as you wait on the fringes of the battle, you notice some movement out of the corner of your eye.  Out of a small crack in the wall comes a wererat deep gnome leading a group of gnome slaves as well as gnome, dwarf, and human children.  Furtively looking about, the wererat begins chivvying them from one spot of cover to the next.*

~~~

*Gortag, you dash forward and slam your axe into the shoulder of the half-dragon, hearing bone crack and seeing his right arm go limp.  Shouting in pain, he brings his own axe to bear, but swings wide in the confusion.*


----------



## Zerth (May 2, 2004)

*Zass'sk, male lizardfolk monk 8*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Zass'sk, as you wait on the fringes of the battle, you notice some movement out of the corner of your eye. Out of a small crack in the wall comes a wererat deep gnome leading a group of gnome slaves as well as gnome, dwarf, and human children. Furtively looking about, the wererat begins chivvying them from one spot of cover to the next.*



Zass'sk was laying low in the shadows behind some rocks. He had stumbled into a mine owned by the dragons and shortly after it there was an attack by skum led by mind flayers and beholders against the mine. The fight was still ravaging just some way behind and had been interesting to observe, but the lizardman had decided to take some distance from it, just in case. He liked seeing the dragon establishment being attacked, but didn't trust the mind flayers or the beholders much either. They might just decide to kill him for being one of lizardfolk. The reptilian heritage might have it's advantages aboveground if you were in peace with the dragons, but in the underdark it was more than often just a hindrance.

Everything was relatively quiet right now and Zass'sk was pondering his next course of action in the safety of his hideout, when something very odd caught his eye. First it was not much, but then certainly movement. A wererat, who seemed to be leading a group of ragged gnomes and small humans. _What is this? Not something you'd expect to see around here... Yes, those must be runaway slaves, can't be anything else. Was the attack on the mine a distraction? Or just a coincidende? Interesting, someone is actually stepping on the toes and tails of the cursed dragons. Very brave attempt, even if it could end up being a foolish one. The dragons in their enormous arrogance and pride won't accept this, pursuers will be on their tails soon enough... If I was wise, I would crawl even deeper behind these stones... But then I wouldn't get to snap any necks of the dragon-followers, would I..._

*A cunning smile revealing his sharp teeth formed on the face of the huge lizardman as he continued to watch the slaves flock out of the crack in the wall.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 2, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier, Drow Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster HP: 55/55*

*Alyshia smiled at Kilvash's words as she examined the dragon.*  "It seems like a very good day for it," *she replies quietly.  However, as soon as those words left her lips, the large amethyst dragon faded from view.*  "They never make it easy on us, though."

*She reached into her belt pouch, feeling around until she found a walnut-sized item.  She held it in her hand, and said in Undercommon,* "Spike, come help us find a dragon."


----------



## Velmont (May 2, 2004)

"Stop crying and fight like a true warrior"

Gortag lift his axe, and try to land another blow, and another, and then one one the shaft of the axe.


OCC: Full attack, but the last attack will be a sunder on the axe.
+20/+15/+10 (+1 Adamantium Greataxe: 1d12 +13, 19/x3)
AC: 21
He is wearing his buckler, and the penalty to attack is already added to his attack bonus.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 2, 2004)

*Grim orders his illusionary guards to attack the dragon; as they do so, one layer of illusion peels off, "revealing" them to be drow warriors.  He drops concentration on the illusion to hurl a very real Scorching Ray at the dragon, grateful that he's able to see through the invisibility.*


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 101/101 hps, 25pps at rd. start*



			
				Dessa said:
			
		

> "Get him, I'll get the slaves out," Dessa says, as her and the slaves break into a run behind the cover of the rest of you.




*Zykovian nodded and watched as Kelvarix disappeared.  Zykovian stood protectively covering the escape route and pretended to be unable to see where Kelvarix disappeared (Bluff +27).*

_’I wonder if Dessa set this task to me because I was expendable . . . most likely the   case.  Regardless, I cannot let Kelvarix escape with the knowledge of what I’ve done,’_ Zykovian thought.  _’I need to finish this quickly.’_

*If Kelvarix goes before him and gets within 30 feet, Zykovian will move and attack with his claw (+14 (1d8 + 1d4 [psionic] +8 (20 x2) [heal a like amount]).  Otherwise, Zykovian will fight defensively and close with Kelvarix.  _Fate of One_ on any failed save.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

*Alyshia, the little walnut-sized urchin quickly expands to his full size.*

"Eh?  Dragon-finding?  Is the naughty boy hiding?  I sniff him out for you," Spike mutters, then takes off into the air, hugging the ceiling.  If you care to share senses with him, you can tell the dragon has backed up about forty feet from his last location.

*Kilvash's crossbow is loaded, and she'll sight as soon as you tell her where.*

~~~~~

*Zykovian, you believe you have Kelvarix fooled into believing you were fooled by his invisibility.  You would also know a couple other useful things about the dragon.  He has many power stones and dorjes, mostly of lower-level powers, but still useful.  He prides himself on being a good manipulator, and favors weakening up his opponents before striking.  He wears a psychoactive skin that makes him very nimble, and a third eye that lets him more easily penetrate resistance to his powers.*  

*His psionic powers are those that make him tougher both physically and more difficult to hit, as well as a few others that cause fiery damage.  He's also capable of pulling even the headblind (those without psionic powers) into the mindscape.  His cave (and hoard) isn't too far from here.  He also keeps a hoard-tender, a personal slave that polishes and arranges his hoard, while also adding to it with her artistic skill.  Of course, Kelvarix also uses the girl, a drow named Antiphia, for his physical needs as well.*

*In the endless plains of the mindscape, Kelvarix lunges and pins you to the ground, winning this round.  You also see the shadowy half-formed images of Ellimon and Guran, and Kelvarix turns and slams both them to the ground as well.*

*Despite Kelvarix's success in the mindscape, it is you are ready first to go in the real world.  Dashing forward, you quickly realize that Kelvarix has moved farther back.  He was only twenty feet away, but he's moved much farther than that.  You keep dashing forward, hoping to reach him.  Just as you reach the end of your run, you realize you nearly ran into him.*

*Alyshia, you now have I good idea where the dragon is, he's sixty feet away from the drow man and the half-dragon svirfneblin, though the half-amethyst dragon looks like he just ran up next to him.*

*If you tell Kilvash what you see, she sights over the half-amethyst's head and fires, and you hear a roar from the invisible dragon.*

*Grim, you fire your scortching ray, fire lashing out to lick at the dragon's scales... to no effect.  He must be resistant to fire, curse it!*

*Ellimon fires, followed by Guran in the next instant, and both bolts strike home.  With a roar, Kelvarix becomes visible again, and Guran looks visibly shaken.  He's never actually fought a true dragon face-to-face before.  Ellimon sneers at the dragon, the expression turning his ruined face into a hideous mask.*

*Kelvarix suddenly spits a crystalline lozenge at the two farther dragonslayers, which explodes upon impact.  Ellimon dodges out of the way adroitly, but Guran takes the brunt of it, the shards sticking into his skin.  Kelvarix seems to almost contemputously ignoring you Zykovian.*

~~~~~

*Gortag, you land two solid hits on the half-dragon, slashing deep into his side, and on his opposite shoulder.  He looks badly wounded, but as you slam your axe down on his, he manages to wrench it out of the way.  However, his return slash misses you, as does his bite.*

*Out in the corridor you hear some soft laughts, punctuated by a thud of a body, and the cries of murder fall silent.  It sounds like Ishmael just felled someone.  A cry and another thunk, followed by a curse echoes through the corridor.*

~~~~~

*Zass'sk, the little ones finally finish pouring out of the wall and quickly scuttle into the mazes of the Underdark.  Several minutes later, out of a larger crevice, comes a group of humans and dwarves, along with a few drow, being ushered along by an ugly duergar woman with a grim expression.  Suddenly there's an explosion off to your right.  You see a flash of amethyst scales and realize the battle has been carried awfully close.  A beholder, a gaggle of skum, and two mind flayers are giving it battle, but the skum are falling very fast, and the mind flayers don't look like warriors of any sort.*  

[OOC - 
Zykovian - 19
Alyshia (and Spike) - 12
Kilvash - 10
Grim - 9
Ellimon - 6
Guran - 4
Kelvarix - 4 (lower Dex)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Grim, you fire your scortching ray, fire lashing out to lick at the dragon's scales... to no effect.  He must be resistant to fire, curse it!*




Grim curses his idiocy, and draws forth the sling Luckbringer while enhancing his aim with a _true strike,_ so as to ensure that he does not strike his companions.


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2004)

_'Ignore me, will you?'_ Zykovian thought, actually pleased with himself.  _'If Kelvarix ignores me, then perhaps he thinks I am not worth the trouble, and my deceptions have merit.'_

Zykovian goes on full attack, looking to deal as much damage as possible before Kelvarix realized the danger he was in.

OOC: Full Attack Claws (x2): +14 (1d8 + 1d4 [psionic] +8 (20 x2), healing a like amount and Bite: +8 (1d8 +7 20 x2).  Note: Claws of the Vampire, Improved Biofeedback, and Animal Affinity: Charisma are all still active.


----------



## Velmont (May 9, 2004)

"No more time to waste with a bastard like you."

Gortag continue in his movement to land more blow on the half-dragon.

OCC: Full attack, but the last attack will be a sunder on the axe.
+20/+15/+10 (+1 Adamantium Greataxe: 1d12 +13, 19/x3)
AC: 21
He is wearing his buckler, and the penalty to attack is already added to his attack bonus.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 10, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier, Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster, 55/55*

*Alyshia closed her eyes, using Spike's senses to locate the invisible dragon.  She smiled grimly when she saw where he had retreated to.*  "There he is..."  *She told Kilvash where he was.  Then, keeping her eyes closed and using Spike's sight, she cast a spell, sending an arrow of acid arcing toward the dragon.


OOC: Cast Melf's Acid Arrow, +8 ranged touch attack, 2d4 acid damage +2d4 acid damage for two more rounds.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2004)

*Zykovian, in the plains of the mindscape, Kelvarix easily knocks you, Ellimon, and Guran over again, pushing you contemptuously aside.  But in the real world, you slash at Kelvarix's shoulder, opening up a deep wound, but your other claw goes wide, and your bite cannot penetrate his scales.*

*From over your head comes a green arrow, reeking of harsh chemicals.  Alyshia, your acidic arrow strikes home neatly between the dragon's front claws, sizzling through his beautiful, gem-like scales.  Kilvash's arrow goes very wide and she curses softly.*

*Grim pulls out Luckbringer and begins to chant his spell, preparing to strike the dragon unerringly.  Ellimon's arrow sticks in Kelvarix's scales, but seems to stop short of doing damage.  Guran's shot goes wide, and he drops his bow and begins to draw his greatsword, his hands trembling slightly.*

*Kelvarix looks at Zykovian with anger and unleashes his full fury of teeth, claws, wings, and tail on him, gouging him with his claws, buffeting unmercifully with his wings, lashing him with his tail, and sinking his huge fangs into the sapphire half-dragon's shoulder, wounding him, but almost instantly his psionic power go to work, closing off the worst of the bleeding, turning nigh-fatal wounds into simple aches and exhaustion.*

~~~~

*Gortag lands but a single blow on the half-dragon, cleaving his skull in twain, and his next strike shatters the axe completely.  In the corridor you hear a gasp from Renea.  Poking your head out you see that Elaugaugein is in single combat with two dragonkin, and is losing badly, while Ishmael stands over the body of a half dragon, laughing softly as he duels with another.  Renea is struggling with a amethyst wyrmling, the creature mewling like a kitten and doing about as much damage.*

[OOC - Zykovian does 14 points of damage, missing his other two attacks by rolling a three and a nine, hitting with his first by rolling a 19.  Alyshia rolls a touch attack of 21, dealing 7 points of acid damage.  Kilvash rolls a five and misses.  Ellimon rolls a 14 and just misses.  Guran rolls a four and misses badly.  Kelvarix hits with all four attacks for a total of 65 points of damage (9 real, 56 subdual) to Zykovian.]


----------



## Zerth (May 10, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Zass'sk, the little ones finally finish pouring out of the wall and quickly scuttle into the mazes of the Underdark. Several minutes later, out of a larger crevice, comes a group of humans and dwarves, along with a few drow, being ushered along by an ugly duergar woman with a grim expression. Suddenly there's an explosion off to your right. You see a flash of amethyst scales and realize the battle has been carried awfully close. A beholder, a gaggle of skum, and two mind flayers are giving it battle, but the skum are falling very fast, and the mind flayers don't look like warriors of any sort.*



The explosion immediately gets Zass'sk's attention. _Things are progressing at a rapid pace. Hiding will not be an option much longer. _

The lizardman raises his head even more to get a better view of everything happening near him.

(OOC: Does the new group of mixed creatures led by the duergar woman also look like escaped slaves? What about the battle, can Zass'sk see, what the beholder and the mind flayers are fighting against?)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 10, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

*Grim hurls a sling bullet at Kelvarix's throat just above the collarbone, while he draws his Wand of Magic Missiles with his free hand.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 10, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier, Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster, 55/55*

*She hummed quietly to herself as she watched the greenish arrow strike the dragon right between the claws, and began to eat at the dragon.  That looks like it hurt.  It probably did not smell all that great either.  Once again, she invoked a spell, creating five globes of light that raced forward to strike the dragon.*


OOC: Casts Magic Missile, 5 missiles at 1d4+1 each.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

*Zass'sk, it indeed appears as if the duergar woman is leading freed slaves, considering their poor dress and less-than-perfect health.  It seems as if the mind flayers, beholder, and skum are fighting an amethyst dragon, nearly twenty feet long and furiously angry.  The slaves are about a hundred feet from your hiding place and are keeping to the shadows.  However the dragon battle is less than fifty feet from where you are.*


----------



## Zerth (May 11, 2004)

Zass'sk ponders his options briefly, but making a decision is not difficult. _Those slaves need time to get away. I might not be able to really harm that huge amethyst, but distract it I can._

*The lizardman grabs a javelin of lightning from his back and moves slowly towards the battle, trying to keep out of sight. When he gets a good aim at the dragon, he lets the javelin, which transforms into a bolt of lightning in the air, fly towards it.*

(OOC: 5d6 lightning bolt, Ref save DC 14.)


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 36/101 hps, 25 pps at rd. start*

_'Not the position I wanted to be in,'_ Zykovian thought.  _'This is why you don’t confront a dragon directly.'_  Zykovian pondered his situation . . . he could retreat or Kelvarix would finish him before he got ten feet.  He coud engage his null psionics, but that would probably only help Kelvarix as Zykovian noted the magical attacks coming his way.  He needed to delay Kelvarix for another round or two so that Dessa and the slaves could make their escape.  The Only real option he had was to press the attack, and heal himself in the process.  So he pulled out all of the stops. . . 

OOC: Using Deep Impact on both claw attacks and power attacking for +3.  Full Attack Claws (x2): Touch attack, +11 (1d8 + 1d4 [psionic] +11 (20 x2), healing a like amount and Bite: +5 (1d8 +10 20 x2). Note: Claws of the Vampire, Improved Biofeedback, and Animal Affinity: Charisma are all still active.  Fate of One on any failed save.

Down 9 real and 56 subdual.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

*In the wind-swept plains of the mindscape, Kelvarix easily tosses everyone asidelike matchsticks.  But in the real world it is he who gets hurt.  Zykovian's claws bury themselves deeply in the dragon's chest, drawing his rich purple-red blood blood, while his teeth further open and aggrivate the wound.*

*From above your head the acid on his upper chest continues to burn, and suddenly there is an impact of no less that five darts of light that slam into the same spot, diving the acid deeper.  Alyshia, you spell goes off well, hammering the dragon right over the spot you previously hit.*

*Kilvash's bolt hits this time, thudding into a weaker spot near one of his joints, causing a trickle of blood to flow.  Grim whirls his sling around, and Luckbringer can be heard to hum an inspiring tune as he's whirled.  The stone slings through the air... hitting Kelvarix in the left eye., while Grim slips out his wand into his other hand.  Ellimon takes advantage of the distraction to dash for the shadows, concealing himself, then letting a bolt fly from his concealment.  It hits cleanly, right in the hollow of the dragon's throat, drawing a gout of blood.*

*Guran charges forward, greatsword raised and makes a bit slash at Kelvarix's flank, drawing blood.*

"Die, die, die!" he chants, looking very close to the edge.

*Kelvarix backs up about twenty feet, trying to get away from the crazy half-dragons attacking him.  He looks much worse for the wear as he lowers his head to the ground.  But then he opens his mouth, and a line of screaming, concussive force hammers out, straight for Zykovian.  But in a show of acrobatics that would have done any cat proud, the sapphire half-dragon adroitly dodged the murderous breath weapon entirely, getting not a scratch.  However, the line contines, slamming into Grim, nearly nocking the life's breath out of him.*

[OOC - Zykovian, claws deal 28 points of damage, healing same, bit does 16 points of damage, also Zykovian I forgot the Kelvarix had the disarm mind feat, so he's drained a total of 9 power points from you.  Alyshia's acid arrows continue to burn, deal 5 points of damage, her magic missiles deal 23 points of damage.  Kilvash hit exactly with a 14 for 5 points of damage.  Grim rolls an 18 to hit a 45, dealing 6 points of damage and disturbing the dragon's vision.  Ellimon managed a sneak attack while Kelvarix was so distracted, dealing 44 points of damage.  Guran's charge ends up dealing 25 points of damage with his greatsword.  Zykovian dodges the breath weapon exactly and with evasion takes no damage, Grim on the other hand takes the full 48 points of concussive force damage.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 11, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

*Grim grunts in agony as split ribs grate against each other.  He gasps out the words to a Major Image, creating the appearance of three other Grims; one tosses a ball of lightning at the dragon from the just-produced wand, one begins casting another spell, and the third races up, drawing his sword.  The actual Grim has been concealed by the illusion as a patch of rock against the wall.*


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2004)

Gortag, seeing his teammate in difficulty, go help them.

OOC: Move and attack if possible. Charge if possible AND needed.


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 73/101 hps, 6 pps at rd. start*

Feeling much better about the conflict as his claws drained the life from Kelvarix and restored him, Zykovian tried some acrobatics of his own.  Zykovian started toward the dragon and tumbled as he neared Kelvarix.  He took another swipe with a single claw, aiming for one of the several wounds already on the dragon.  Zykovian briefly thought about tumbling all the way behind Kelvarix, but had already experienced his tail once today.

OOC: Tumble +7, fighting defensively (AC 28), Claw: +10 (1d8 + 1d4 [psionic] + 8 (20 x2),

Down 28 Subdual


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Zass'sk ponders his options briefly, but making a decision is not difficult. _Those slaves need time to get away. I might not be able to really harm that huge amethyst, but distract it I can._
> 
> *The lizardman grabs a javelin of lightning from his back and moves slowly towards the battle, trying to keep out of sight. When he gets a good aim at the dragon, he lets the javelin, which transforms into a bolt of lightning in the air, fly towards it.*
> 
> (OOC: 5d6 lightning bolt, Ref save DC 14.)



  *Zass'sk's bolt flies true, and the dragon was entirely unsuspecting of it, taking it full in the flank.  Two of the beholder's eyestalks look behind it, and see you clearly, and it shouts something to its fighting companions.  The mind flayers attack with renewed vigor, blasting the dragon with varying powers of energy, electricty, acid, and cold, the air in front of them rippling with the power they throw the dragon's way.  The beholder's powers seem to be keeping the dragon from unleashing the worst of its powers, and the skum press their attacks, only to be cut down brutally by the dragon's claws.*

*The duergar woman turns and sees what is behind her.  She looks torn between her charges and fighting the dragon, but seems to come to a decision.  She fires a single powerful lighting bolt at the dragon, catching it fully in the chest, and then catches your glance.  She locks gazes with you and jerks her head toward the dragon, before turning back to her charges and diving into the shadows.*

[OOC - Caught the dragon flat-footed, caused 22 points of damage]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

> Gortag, seeing his teammate in difficulty, go help them.



  *Gortag, you dash over to one of the dragonkin and raise your axe, landing a solid blow in his side.  He give a shout of anger.*

"Stupid slave!" he snarls, and lands a solid hit on you, slashing across your shoulder.  

*The other dragonkin and Elaugaugein continue their duel, the dragonslayer's rapier versus the dragonkin's axe.  Elaugaugein's rapier gives another delicate dab, this time seeking the heart of his attacker.  The dragonkin gives a gasp and pitches backward through the illusionary wall.  However this seems to give another half-dragon and two other dragonkin that suddenly arrived on the other side of the illusion a target.  Three crossbow bolts streak through the wall and transfix Elaugaugein through the heart, dropping him.  The drow man drops to the ground, a curse on his lips for his attackers as they move forward.*

*Ishmael turns to see Elaugaugein dead, and knocks his arrow to his bow and looses it, hitting the half-dragon through the shoulder.  Renea seems to have subdued the little wyrmling and has stuffed him in her backback of holding.  Seeing Elaugaugein fall her eyes widen and she raises one of her wands to fire.*

[OOC - Gortag take 17 damage from the first dragonkin's axe.]


----------



## Zerth (May 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The duergar woman turns and sees what is behind her. She looks torn between her charges and fighting the dragon, but seems to come to a decision. She fires a single powerful lighting bolt at the dragon, catching it fully in the chest, and then catches your glance. She locks gazes with you and jerks her head toward the dragon, before turning back to her charges and diving into the shadows.*



*Zass'sk answers the duergar woman with a slight nod, before turning to face his deadly amethyst adversary again. The lizardman reaches into his bag and pulls out a potion and drinks it straight away, instantly growing larger.*

_I'm going to need every available aid in this fight..._

(OOC: Move action to pull potion of _Enlarge Person_ from Haversack, standard action to drink it.)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 13, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier, Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster*

The amethyst dragon was getting slashed at, clawed at, and pelted with spells, but he did not seem to be doing that badly for himself in battle.  Alyshia almost admired the dragon, were it not for the fact that she wanted to see him fall.  The magic missiles seemed to work last time, so she cast the spell again, sending five more darts of light speeding his way.

OOC: Cast magic missiles again.  Last round of acid damage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

*Zykovian, in the plains of the mindscape you're thrown to the ground again, as is Guran and Ellimon.  You're getting rather tired of the dragon's mental bullying, and you can feel yet more mental power being drained from you.*

*In the real world you try to tumble around Kelvarix, but you can't keep clear of his viscious bite, which tears into you, reopening wounds that have just closed.  You try to claw back at him, but your tumbling put you at a bad angle and your claw just slides off his scales.*

*Alyshia's darts of magical power impact on the sizzling acid burn on Kelvarix's chest, adding injury to his insult.  Kilvash's arrow suddenly streaks toward the dragon, glowing with black and purple light, light that Alyshia would recognize as power that the Godeater has invoked from the remnents of divine power she holds within her.  It hits hard, and Kelvarix, severely weakened from Zykovian and Guran's assaults, Ellimon sneak attacks, and Grim and Alyshia's magic, sways and nearly falls.*

*Grim's illusions lunge toward the dragon with sword and spell, and he starts at them momentarily.  Ellimon's bolt flies just between the dragon's ears and Guran's sword chops downward, but Kelvarix dashes aside.  The dragon, now both weakened and furious, slides backwards a few feet.  He slaps his tail on the ground, causing it to shake furiously, and Guran and Zykovian fall heavily to the ground.  He then turns and runs down the hall, bellowing as he goes.*

[OOC - Zykovian rolled a 26 on his mode check and so did Kelvarix, but Kelvarix has the higher base mode check and thus wins.  Kelvarix drains 3 more power points from Zykovian.  Zykovian gets a 27 on his attack, which just isn't quite enough to hit the dragon.  Kelvarix hits a 44 on his AoO on Zykovian, dealing 16 points of damage with his bite.  7 points of damage to Kelvarix from the acid, 11 more from Alyshia's _magic missiles_.  Kilvash used a _divinity strike_ and critted with her crossbow, dealing 18 points of damage.  Ellimon hits a 21 and misses.  Guran hits a 17 and misses.  Both Guran and Zykovian fail their Ref saves and fall down, taking 4 subdual damage in the process.  Kelvarix is now 40 ft. further down the tunnel from where he was.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

*Zass'sk, your body increases in size and strength as you grow to meet the demands of the task in front of you.  The beholder fires off several more eye rays at the dragon, each doing some damage, though not the spectacular effects that beholders are known for.  Dragons are notoriously resistant to the worst effects of magical spells.  With a blast of concussive force, the remaining ten skum explode from the force of the dragon's breath weapon, as the mind flayers press their attack of mental might.*

*While the dragon is starting to look a bit hurt, if it can get its claws on any of the three remaining defenders, they won't last long.  The dragon is currently sixty feet away from the defenders.*


----------



## Zerth (May 15, 2004)

*Realizing, that the dragon must never reach the mind flayers and the beholder in melee, if they are to have any chance, Zass'sk hisses furiously and attacks the mighty beast. He will respect the deadliness of the dragon and try to evade it's bite and claws as well as he can. He claps the furs covering his shins together before closing in, which seems to give the now large lizardman some extra swiftness.*

(OOC: Activating the boots of speed gives Zass'sk a 80 feet base move, which should be enough to move in melee with the dragon. Using Tumble [+9] to avoid any possible AoO's. Attack the dragon with Unarmed Strike, fighting defensively. With all the different modifiers added, it should be +12 to hit, damage 3d6+9, AC 25.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 15, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

*Grim hurls another stone from Hallal, shaping the illusion as he does so to make it appear to come from the spellcasting image.*


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2004)

As it seems to work pretty well, Gortag will continue to play the same little tricks to his opponents. The two first attacks on the guy, the third on his axe, and preferably on the one who just wounded him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

*Zass'sk dashes forward to engage the dragon, but the beast still manages to whip his head around and take a chunk out of the lizardman's side.  This distraction seems enough to pull Zass'sk concentration away from striking the dragon, and his fist skids off the dragon's scales.*

*The beholder fires three deadly rays from its eyestalks, but two of them bounce off the dragon's magically-protected hide.  The third, however, seems to get through, and small pieces of the dragon's scales and flesh begin to wither.  One of the two mind flayers seems to be concentrating hard, while the other one one lashes out with a stroke of freezing cold, which lashes along the dragon's hide, freeze pieces of it.  The dragon looks much worse for the wear, but it is still strong enough to to hurt.  It slides backwards a bit, and then spits a crystalline lozenge at the mind flayers and beholder.  It explodes, pelting them with crystal shards.  One of the mind flayers seems to dodge the worst of it, but the other mind flayer and the beholder take the full brunt of the force.  All look hurt, but not too badly yet.*

~~~~

*Gortag's next three hits do their job with admireable effeciency.  The first two cleave the ugly head of the dragonkin into two different pieces, and the third shatters the axe into shrapnel.  Elaugaugein's illusionary wall dissolves with his death, revealing you to your enemies and your enemies to you.  The two dragonkin have dropped their crossbows in favor of axes, while the amethyst half-dragon is bringing a magnificent two-bladed sword to bear on you.*

*Two of Ishmael's arrows streak over your head and bury themselves in the thigh of one of the dragonkin, while three darts of light from Renea strike the gleaming breastplate of the half-dragon.*

*The dragonkin move to flank you, slashing hard with their axes, but both slide across your armor and leave you unharmed.  The half-dragon, however, slashes you hard behind the knee, where the armor is less strong.  You can feel blood beginning to trickle down your armor-encased leg.*

[OOC - I rolled a 1 for Zass'sk's Tumble check, and the dragon rolled a 45 to his Zass'sk on his AoO.  Zass'sk takes 12 points of damage from the bite.  Zass'sk gets a 24 to hit, which isn't enough.  Gortag hits with all three attacks, deals a total of 50 points of damage to the dragonkin and his axe.  Ishmael hits a 31, a 21, and a 24, for two hits, dealing a total of 12 points of damage to one of the dragonkin.  Renea hits with her _magic missiles_, dealing 12 points of damage to the half-dragon.  The half-dragon hits Gortag for 19 points of damage.]


----------



## Zerth (May 15, 2004)

*Zass'sk grimaces in pain as the dragon's teeth sink in. He knew the battle wouldn't be easy, his purpose was all along to just buy more time to the three others, but it sure did not begin well for him. The lizardman hisses and steps forward pressing the attack on the dragon.*

(OOC: Step next to the dragon and unleash a full attack. +15/+15/+15/+10 unarmed strikes, damage 3d6+9; and bite +13 for 1d6+4 damage. His AC is now 22. HP 86/98.)


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 57/101 hps, 3 pps at rd. start*

Zykovian was getting annoyed with Kelvarix.  Zykovian’s psionic power was at a low ebb, and Kelvarix was making good his escape.  Zykovian used the only powers he had left, he taunted the young amethyst, hoping that its pride would force him back into the fray.

“Running _again_ Kelvarix, the challenge of a little half-breed too much for you,” Zykovian taunted.  “Need daddy to protect you?  What would he think, knowing that you were too weak to even dispose of few rebels?  I’ll tell you what he’d think . . .  _You’re weak . . . useless . . . no offspring of mine’_”

Zykovian said the last in his best imitation of Gardanax’s voice.

OOC: Bluff +27, Zykovian will rise unsteadily to his feet, appearing much more wounded that he actually is as Zykovian delivered his taunt.  If the opportunity presents itself, Zykovian will breath on Kelvarix, screaming his rage (Sonic breath 6d8 DC 18)

Down 2 Real and 42 Subdual


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

*In the plains of the mindscape, Kelvarix lashes all three of his enemies aside in a show of indifference, draining yet more power from Zykovian.  However, in the real world Zykovian staggers to his feet and lurches forward, taunting Kelvarix with acidic words.*

*The dragon screeches to a halt, his eyes wide with shock and rage as he hears his father's voice coming out of his enemey's mouth.  He opens up his mouth to make a retort as Zykovian opens his in a scream of shattering power.  The dragon twists his body, but it is not enough.  The sonic force hammers into Kelvarix, shattering through the wounds on his chest to burst his heart.  Kelvarix thunders to the floor, blood spreading from his mouth in an iridescent pool.*

~~~~~

*Zass'sk hammers his fists into the dragon, clawing away part of his scales, and uses his teeth to aggravate the wound further.  Burning hot dragonic blood gushes down his side, and the dragon sways dangerously.  The beholder presses its attack, one of its rays getting through and the other mind flayer spraying the dragon with shards of crystal from its outstretched hand.  Between the both of them, they manage to penetrate deeply into the dragon's side, using your wound as an entry point, and the dragon falls heavily to the ground.  You dodge adroitly out of the way, and one of the mind flayers gestures for you to come closer.*

"Go, run!  He was the advance guard, there are others coming, we can't let them catch us scale-kin," it, no, _she_ says.  Suiting word to action, both mind flayers begin to run away from the site of combat, gliding oddly along the ground, the beholder flying ahead of them.

[OOC - Zykovian loses three more power points, and roles a spectacular 37 on his Bluff check.  Kelvarix fails with a stunning 4, and falls for the trick.  Kelvarix rolls a 22 for his Reflex save, but still takes 11 points of sonic damage... and since he only had 1 hit point left, that's quite enough to kill him.

Zass'sk, I'm a bit confused to your damage and attack progression.  I assume you're attacking like an 8th level monk, so your damage is 1d10+7 and you have three attacks.  At any rate, you hit with 1 claw attack for 17 points of damage and your bite for 10 points of damage.  It didn't have many hit points left after that, and the beholder and the mind flayer finished it off.]


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2004)

"Give me that half-dragon! Let's see if you are a good opponent!"

Gortag charge the half-dragon, and strike at his weapon first, until is is destroy, then, he will start to slice and dice him.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 16, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier, Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster*

"First turning invisible, and now running away?  Not the bravest dragon I have ever seen," *Alyshia muttered to herself with a shake of her head.  She steps into the hallway, abandoning the cover that she had gained by remaining around the corner.  Somehow, she doubted the dragon would be much of a threat, if it was running away.  She started to cast another spell, to summon another arrow of noxious chemicals.  However, before she could finish the spell, the dragon is felled by what appeared to be an impressive shout from the half dragon.*  "Well done."


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 57/101 hps, 0 pps at rd. start*

*Zykovian moved forward to where Kelvarix lay, looking for any items of power (he remembered the dorjes and stones, the skin and the eye), and gathers what he can, looking for other trouble.*



			
				Alyshia said:
			
		

> *However, before she could finish the spell, the dragon is felled by what appeared to be an impressive shout from the half dragon.*  "Well done."




“Thank you, stranger,” Zykovian replied, “I doubt I would have been successful without your aid.”

Zykovian turned to Grim or where he thought Grim was and asked, “Kelvarix’s lair is not too far . . . the hoard . . . and a drow slave girl, named Antiphia, which he used as a personal hoard tender and . . . for his physical needs as well.  My powers are rather low and I think we should retreat, but, I wanted you to have all of what I knew.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

*Grim, you Ellimon, Guran turn to see Alyshia, another of the Cagebreakers, in the company of Kilvash, one of the Godeaters, coming around the corner.  Zykovian, another drow woman with braided and crimson-streaked long white hair and a human woman with short black hair, pale skin, and a strange spider-like mark on her face.*

*There's a faint cry from the direction of Kelvarix's body.  If you turn and look you can spot a crevice a bit down the hall, and a dark face peering out of it.  Zykovian, you would recognize that as Kelvarix's room and hoard-hall, and the face as the face of his hoard-tender, and drow woman called Antiphia.*

~~~~

*Gortag you hack at the half-dragon's two-bladed sword, landing all your blows, but you realize with a start that his weapon is made from the same material as your greataxe, adamantine, and it's going to be a bear to destroy.  You haven't dented it yet.*

*The dragonkin press their attacks to no avail, their axes grating off your armor, but the half-dragon snarls at you and thrusts brutally into your stomach with the point of his weapon.  Ishmael's arrows sail over the heads of the dragonkin and you can hear him presumably cursing in elven.  Then a more viscious curse comes, and out of the corner of your eye you see another pair of dragonkin running up to engage the elf.  They strike hard, and in his surprise he takes two identical blows to his ribs; you can hear the bones crack from here.*

*Renea gives a soft cry and grasps something from a pouch at her belt, making some writhing, arcane gestures with her hands.  Her form melts and shifts into that of a huge powerful lion with a short mane, with bony spides around its face and along its back.  Renea-the-lion then begins to run toward Ishamel, to help him even the odds.  She knows you can handle the half-dragon.*

[OOC - The half-dragon rolled two 20s to confirm a crit, then rolled a total of 20 on his next two-bladed sword attack and a 9 on his bite.  He does 31 points of damage to Gortag.  Ishmael's three arrow attacks miss miserably, but the two dragonkin axes did not.  Renea turned herself into a dire lion and is on the way to help Ishmael.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

*Zykovian, by tugging at the faint swirl of colors around Kelvarix's face, you can tug loose his _skin of nimbleness_ into a squishy turquoise ball the size of a fist.  He has five power stones (a clear diamond, a star ruby, an opal, a fire opal, and a sunstone), and three dorjes (a particularly thin and small smoky quartz, a moonstone one, and a black and red mottled bloodstone one) in a small sack.  He also has some kind of potion in a clear, crystal vial, it is turquoise-colored, translucent, bubbling with effervescense, and has a vaguely buttery odor.  There's also a crystal, a _third eye_ that resembles a flat piece of pink agate carved into a star stuck to his forehead.  You can pry it loose with a little effort.*


----------



## Zerth (May 16, 2004)

*Zass'sk is satisfied to see the dragon finally fall, but also sighs in relief, that the beast didn't get any more chances to tear him to pieces. As he notices one of the mind flayers motioning to him, he approaches his new 'allies' carefully.*

"My heart is filled with joy as another oppressor is slain," he states with his sharp teeth still red for biting the dragon.

(OOC: The extra unarmed attack was due to haste from my boots. You are right, my base unarmed damage is 1d10, but monk's belt increases it to 2d6 [unarmed damage as monk of 5 levels higher]. I used a potion of enlarge person, which upped the damage to 3d6 for unarmed strikes and boosted my bite damage from 1d4 to 1d6. I got +2 Str for being large and my bracers of mighty fists +1 gave the final point of damage. That's 3d6+9 total.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

*The mind flayers look at Zass'sk carefully, and the female nods her head once.*

"I am Sekyen.  To kill a dragon is to invite death upon oneself, and we must flee now.  One dragon we may kill, but we have lost all of the skum, and the guards will be following him.  We must flee cover the trail of the slaves.  Come," she says, and turns back to her running.  You notice the beholder moves in behind you, presumably for insurance.  If you try to harm the mind flayers or turn on them in any other way, he can decimate you with his eye rays before you do too much damage.  Then again, that's to be expected, you just met.

[OOC - Zerth, I get it now, my bad.]


----------



## Zerth (May 16, 2004)

*Zass'sk listens to the mind flayer and simply nods at what she had to say. He runs after the mind flayers deeper into the caves.*

(OOC: No problem, Isida. There's really no reason, why I shouldn't have made your job a little easier and listed all the modifiers in my initial post. Will try to remember that in the future.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

*The mind flayers dash deeper into the cave, and you can easily keep up with your own swift pace, the beholder dashing silently behind.  You hear some faint yells behind you, but they don't seem to be getting closer.  As you draw nearer and slip through some small passages, eventually the group of slaves and the duergar woman come into view.  She halts the Sekyen out of earshot and listens to what she has to say, then converses shortly with her.  She jerks her head to the slaves, and two limping old dwarves come out of the crowd.  The two mind flayers go to them, speak to them briefly, and lay a hand on their head.  Then they lead the two out of side passage and do not return.*

*The beholder has floated up, keeping six eyes on you, and the other four on your backtrail.  The duergar woman looks you over carefully, and comes to within conversational distance, though not striking distance.*

"This day has been full of surprises.  Tell me scale-kin, why do you kill dragons when you could live among them in luxury and safety?" she asks, her voice grating and low.


----------



## Zerth (May 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "This day has been full of surprises. Tell me scale-kin, why do you kill dragons when you could live among them in luxury and safety?" she asks, her voice grating and low.



*Zass'sk looks calmly at the duergar woman.* 

"Luxury? Safety? I once thought like that."

*The lizardman pauses as painful memories are brought back to his mind.*

"But I was a fool. Luxury at what price? Noone is safe from dragonkind. My tribe had been peaceful nature-dwellers for countless generations. They killed our elders just because they used nature-magic. They said it was the law. What about the tradition of the lizardkin? We were only keepers and observers of nature's cycles, no threat to anyone as powerful as dragons. But they had to make an example, killing elders was not enough, the whole tribe had to be punished." 

Zass'sk's voice lowers to a silent hiss. "I will not respect such law. I will not serve the murderers of my tribe."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

"There's one among us like you, who lived amongst them and was betrayed.  I find they make the best Cagebreakers.  I can help you scale-kin, but know you won't be led to our places of safety, that you won't be using our resources, until we can be sure of you.  We've been tricked in the past by those claiming to be sincere and then stabbing us in the back.  So, you will help us escape, and fight if need be.  Grathax, if you would be so kind, could you keep one of your formidable eyes on this one until we reach a place of hiding?" the woman says.

*The beholder, Grathax you assume, gives a hollow chuckle and floats forward a bit.*

"Be nice now, scale-kin, I killed two of your kind not two days ago for working with the dragons, and their blood was very sweet..." it croons to you.

*The mind flayers return after several minutes and have an odd, flushed quality to their skin.  More than one of the slaves turn slightly green, looking at them, and quickly avert their eyes.  The duergar woman starts chivvying them along, occasionally going back to hide tracks.*


----------



## Zerth (May 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The beholder, Grathax you assume, gives a hollow chuckle and floats forward a bit.*
> 
> "Be nice now, scale-kin, I killed two of your kind not two days ago for working with the dragons, and their blood was very sweet..." it croons to you.



*Zass'sk feels a touch of fear and disgust looking at the mighty beholder, but on the outside he remains calm.*

"Do as you must, many-eyes, but know, that Zass'sk is as good as his word."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 16, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier, Wizard/Rogue/Arcane Trickster*



> “Thank you, stranger,” Zykovian replied, “I doubt I would have been successful without your aid.”




"It was my pleasure," she said with a smile.  She hoped that they did not meet much more resistance like that, though.  She had burned through some of her more effective combat spells.  She checked to make sure no one was trying to sneak up the hallway they had just come from, before approaching the group.  As she went, she added, "Come on down, Spike.  I don't think the dragon will be trying to chew on anything any longer."  

When she reached the group, she nodded in greeting to those she might know, and introducing herself to those whom she did not.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2004)

"Finally, someone worth to fight."  

Entering rage, he will now aim for the half-dragon itself.

OCC: Full attack
+22/+17/+12 (+1 Adamantium Greataxe: 1d12 +16, 19/x3)
AC: 19
He is wearing his buckler, and the penalty to attack is already added to his attack bonus.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

> "Do as you must, many-eyes, but know, that Zass'sk is as good as his word."



  "I'm sure you are little one, but we've been deceived before in the past.  Surely you do not begrudge us our caution," the beholder says with a smirk.  

*You hustle along after the slaves for several minutes, and finally the duergar woman pulls out of wand and begins to make several of the slaves invisible.  These she (you assume by the gestures) hands over to the mind flayers, and they break off down a different passage.  She is left with the healtiest-looking slaves, and takes off at a faster pace down a larger passage.*

"I caught a hint of something on the wind, and we need a distraction.  They're coming, get ready," she hisses, as they reach a cavern honeycombed with small openings.  She boosts the slaves into the openings, and several of them give exclaimations as they begin to bring the crossbows hidden there to the forefront.  "Stay hidden until we need your help," she snarls at them, and they obediently pull back into the depths of their hiding places.  The female mind flayer returns, coming from the exiting corridor, and takes her place behind one of the several boulders that litter this broad cavern.  The beholder floats up to the ceiling in order to get the best view.

"I saw them, a young dragon and about a half-dozen dragonkin, heavily armed.  It's a retrieval team," the mindflayer hisses, pulling out a long crystal.

"Get ready to make good on your promises, scale-kin," the duergar woman says, using her magic to shimmer out of view, "This is going to get ugly."

*The roars of the enraged dragon suddenly fill the corridor, and you can hear several of the slaves whimper in fear.*

~~~~

*Alyshia, Spike floats down from the ceiling, grumbling quietly.*

"Well that was messy enough, wasn't it?  Are we going to rob the dragons blind now?  That would really tweak their noses," Spike says, landing precisely on top of Alyshia's head.

~~~~

*Gortag, you slash your axe once into the half-dragon, ripping hard across his belly, but your other two slashes miss entirely as the wily half-dragon slips aside.*

"You think you can hurt Torvex, slave?  That was a mere scratch to me!  You will die on my blades today and by days end that pretty armor will be on one more deserving of it!" he taunts, his sword flicking in and out of your guard in surprisingly painful thrusts to your ribs, thigh, and shoulder.  The two dragonkin slash at you twice each, but each are only able to strike once, as your armor takes the brunt of their second attacks.  But the first ones do carry a sting to them.

*At the other end of the hall, one of the dragonkin slashes his axe again into Ishmael, ripping open his chest and dropping the elegant elf.  Renea, in lion form, gives a roar and charges the other one, ripping and biting with her claws and teeth, nearly eviscerating the second one.  But it manages to stay upright, and retaliates two more heavy axe blows that open up identical wounds on the lion's shoulders.*

[OOC - Gortag got a 39, 18 (natural 1), and 14 for his attacks, hitting once for 27 points of damage.  Dragonkin #1 got a 26 and a 16 to attack, hitting once for 10 points of damage.  Dragonkin #2 got a 30 and a 12 to attack, hitting once for 11 points of damage.  The half-dragon got a 36, 24, and 23 on his two-bladed sword attacks, hitting three times for a total of 46 points of damage.  His bite only hit a 10 and missed.  

Ishmael crits once with a natural twenty and a 22 to confirm, and rolled a 1 for his second attack.  He does 12 points of damage to the 3rd dragonkin.  Renea (as a dire lion) charges and does a full pounce attack, hitting 31 and 23 with two claws and 22 with her bite.  She does not successfully grapple.  She does a total of 31 points of damage to the 4th dragonkin.

Ishmael had 51 hit points, and had lost 10 during the fight in the corridor.  He then lost 34 more when the two dragonkin attacked him, and then was hit once more (1st attack was a 14 and missed, second attack was a 22 and hit) for 13 points of damage and is now at -3.  Renea gets hit twice (AC is 15, gets hit with a 23 and a 25) for a total of 27 points of damage.  Renea is now at 37/60 hit points.]


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 57/101 hps, 0pps*

Zykovian gathered what he knew of Kelvarix’s equipment, then turned to the hoard entrance.  _’Ribs still hurt somewhat from the pounding,’_ Zykovian thought, _’Another little claw or two would go a long way to helping . . . especially now.'_

Zykovian saw Antiphia  and tried to remember what he knew of her . . . _’Would be become violent at the death of her former master, or would she be thankful and escape,’_ Zykovian thought.  

He prepared for both options as he nodded toward her.  He hadn’t heard anything from Grim so he was playing this one by ear.

“Antiphia, may the blessing of long life be upon you,”   Zykovian said by way of greeting.  “If you wish to be among your own again, free from your master, now is the time to step forth and help.  We can get you away from here to safety . . . and freedom, if you wish it.”

OOC: Down 2 Real and 42 Subdual


----------



## Zerth (May 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I saw them, a young dragon and about a half-dozen dragonkin, heavily armed. It's a retrieval team," the mindflayer hisses, pulling out a long crystal.
> 
> "Get ready to make good on your promises, scale-kin," the duergar woman says, using her magic to shimmer out of view, "This is going to get ugly."
> 
> *The roars of the enraged dragon suddenly fill the corridor, and you can hear several of the slaves whimper in fear.*



"It will be my pleasure," Zass'sk replies to the duergar.

*The lizardman moves behind a boulder and wields The Whispertree, his trusted tonfa. He closes his eyes and concentrates briefly, and when his eyes are open once again the wound inflicted by the amethyst dragon's bite is gone.*

(OOC: Used Wholeness of Body to heal 12 damage, 6 points remain for the day. Zass'sk is back to full health again.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

*Antiphia looks out around the edge of the doorway, her face a mask of fear.  She wears a rather skimpy slave's outfit made of steel and silver, and a great deal of silver jewelry.  Kelvarix decorated her as he would anything else in his hoard.  However, the source of her fear becomes apparent immediatly.  The woman is quite pregnant, most likely with a half-dragon baby.  She would be both slow to run and carrying a potential traitor in her womb.*

"I want-" she starts, and then has to take a deep breath, her voice breaking with fear and sorrow, "I want to get away from here, please, free me."  You have a feeling she means that very sincerely; she wants freedom, one way or another.

*Looking past the girl you can see a shallow drift of coins that form a bed for her dragon master, along with a great deal of precious art objects, probably some of the magical.  A table set up along one side is covered with sheets of precious metals, baskets of cut and uncut gems, and various tools needed to make and embellish precious objects.  No doubt Antiphia is a skilled artisan... in many areas.*

~~~~

*Zass'sk, your wounds close as the first four dragonkin come into view.  They wear scale armor enameled to look like amethyst dragon scales; a mark of high favor.  They are bearing elaborate crossbows that seem to be holding five bolts at once.  They are repeating crossbows, expensive weapons only used by the elite, and all bear greatswords that seem to be made of purple crystal.  Small colored stones whip around their heads as they sniff the air.*

*The dragon is not yet in view; apparently it is using the dragonkith as bait to draw out the resistance.  The other resistance fighters are scattered around behind boulders in the thirty-foot wide chamber.  The four dragonkin are in a loose cluster, about ten feet away from each other, and about twenty feet away from where the chamber begins.*

[OOC - Initiative
Zass'sk - 18
Sekyen - 14
Dessa - 13
Retrievers - 10]


----------



## Zerth (May 17, 2004)

*Zass'sk prepares for the worst, but remains still and waits for the enemy to get closer. He is ready to strike at any moment.*

(OOC: Ready action to move and attack the closest enemy with unarmed strike. Zass'sk will wait for the ranged attackers and spellcasters to strike first. +15 to hit, 2d6+8 damage. AC 23, HP 101/101.)


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2004)

Antiphia said:
			
		

> "I want-" she starts, and then has to take a deep breath, her voice breaking with fear and sorrow, "I want to get away from here, please, free me." You have a feeling she means that very sincerely; she wants freedom, one way or another.




*Zykovian nodded in understanding, his eyes signifying that he understood all of meaning.  Zykovian looked to the others in the room, then closed with her.  He looked at her with understanding in his eyes, the pain and sorrow she must have been subjected to . . . it could do strange things to one mentally.  He resolved to not trust her – though he tried not to let any of it reach his eyes.*

“We will do all that we can for you,” Zykovian replied.  “Are there any items of power that may aid us in our task within the hoard, or on Kelvarix himself.  Take from the hoard what you will that will not weight you down for you understand that we must move quickly.”

*Zykovian had no intention of looting Kelvarix’s hoard.  He wanted whatever he could take that would help, but money wasn’t a concern at the moment.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

*Antiphia gives Zykovian a strange smile, and then looks over his shoulder at the others.*

"I _was_ a hoard tender, and Kelvarix did make me responsible for certain things.  There's no reason I can't take a little more than just the magical items... for my babe's future.  'Come into the bag, my pretties,'" she calls in draconic.  For a minute she looked almost _mischievious_ behind her mask of sorrow and anger, like a ghost of the girl she had been.  

*You suddenly notice a leather sack that had been hanging all alone near the door, seemingly of little importance or notice.  However, now that she's activated it, Kelvarix's hoard begins to do a very peculiar dance.  The coins begin to twist into a torus and then slide into the bag.  Ropes of the coins seem to snatch up the art objects and thrust them into the bag, which does not seem to be growing any bigger at all.  Finally, even Antiphia's table and all her raw supplies dance over to the bag and slide inside neatly.  In less than a minute, Kelvarix's cave is empty of everything resembling treasure.  Antiphia has stopped a crystal-studded chain shirt and a crystalline short sword from going into the bag, and she quickly struggles to put the shirt on over her outrageous outfit.*

"It's a hoard-hauler, Gardanax has had his dragonkith artificers working on it for months in secret.  Kelvarix got the second, Gardanax got the first," she explains, tugging the shirt into place.  It's obvious she doesn't know how to wear it very well.  "I just want something more than silver plating in between me and a dragonkin guard if we get caught," she explains quietly, taking the hoard-hauler off the wall and handing it to Zykovian.  Curiously it still doesn't even look full and weights only as much as an empty sack.

~~~~

*Zass'sk, you wait and watch, and suddenly you see Sekyen step out of hiding and step toward the dragonkin.*

"My friend," she croons in draconic, "please, you have no need to hurt us, please come to me, I haven't seen you in so long my friend..."

*One of the dragonkin looks pole-axed, and then suddenly starts walking toward the mind flayer.*

"I haven't see you either, what are you doing here?  Will you help us find the slaves?" one of them asks.  The other three look at their comrade with bewilderment.

"I have them right here, can you help me come get them?" she says, beckoning.

*From your vantage point, Zass'sk you can see the duergar woman mumbling something and moving her hands.  From behind the various boulder come slaves, their heads down and their hands tied behind them.  However, none of the slaves have come down from their hidden perches yet; you're guessing it's an illusion, though an incredibly life-like one.  The beholder has pressed itself against the ceiling, resembling nothing so much as a rounded stalactite.*

*The slaves walk out and arrange themselves behind Sekyen, and she continues to make her subtle beckoning motions.  The duergar women turns and catches your eye, mouthing, "Get ready."*

*At the same moment, several things happen.  Sekyen tells the dragonkin in front of her that, "This won't hurt, I'm doing this to help you."  The dragonkith in front her her kneels, and Sekyen proceeds to clap all four tentacles onto his head, and he doesn't even flinch.  The other three dragonkith yell, as at the same moment the duergar woman opens her cloak, smearing an enormous spider's web over the middle of the room.  One dragonkith is caught, and the other two leap backwards, closer to you and the beholder.  And around the corner comes two more dragonkin and an amethyst dragon.  You notice to your relief the dragon is smaller than the other one you've already fought today, but there are still four heavily-armed dragonkin in between you and it.*

*The beholder cackles and fires three of its eye rays at the dragonkith.  This has a much better effect than it did on the dragon.  Of the two farthest ones, one turns to dust and the other simply drops in his tracks.  One of the closer ones turns into a statue of dark gray stone.  But that still leaves one hopping mad dragonkin for you Zass'sk.*

*You leap into the fray, slamming into the startled dragonkith with _Whispertree_, hearing a rib crack as you pound the tonfa into his side.  The dragonkin drops his crossbow and draws his sword, slashing across your belly to leave a ruby gash.  From down the hall the young dragon lowers his head and blithely breathes out a punishing wave of concussive force, with no regard for the dragonkin caught in its path.*

*Zass'sk leapts adroitly out of the way of the force entirely, but the dragonkin takes the full brunt of it.  You can see his flesh bruising and pulping from the force, and his mouth twists in pain.  There is a faint echoing cry of triumph from one of the little caves; it sounds like one of the slaves is cheering you on.*

*The beholder curses roundly, and from the corner of your eye you can see the dragonkin is working its way out of the web toward the duergar woman.*

"Scale-kin, you want to say you slew a dragon single-handedly?  Go, I will cover Dessa," it says, turning toward the duergar woman.

[OOC - Zass'sk got a total of 24 with a charge and hit for 14 points of damage.  The dragonkith hits once back for 29 points of damage.  The dragon breathes from down the hall, utterly disregarding the safety of its own minions, the dragonkith fails its save with a 12, you have evasion, the dragonkith takes another 29 points of damage.]


----------



## Zerth (May 18, 2004)

"As you wish," Zass'sk replies to the beholder. "Just keep the lackeys busy meanwhile and maybe it might be done." _Yes, maybe..._

*The lizardman claps his ankles together, just like he did in the earlier fight, and seems to be moving faster. He ducks and evades the dragonkith in front of him and lunges forward towards the young dragon, but tries to evade all obstacles in his way with agile moves.*

(OOC: Free action to activate boots, haste in effect. Tumble [+10 when wielding _Whispertree_] to avoid AoO for disengaging the dragonkith, then move close to the dragon and try to grapple it. Will use Tumble again to avoid all possible AoO's from the dragon and the lackeys, that might be in the way. With haste included +16 touch attack, then +19 grapple check if touch attack succeeds. Unarmed damage 2d6+8 if grapple check is won. AC 24, HP 72/101.)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 18, 2004)

> *Alyshia, Spike floats down from the ceiling, grumbling quietly.*
> 
> "Well that was messy enough, wasn't it?  Are we going to rob the dragons blind now?  That would really tweak their noses," Spike says, landing precisely on top of Alyshia's head.




"I don't know, Spike.  Much as I'd like to, that's not really my call to make."  *She stands still, aware that she now has a spiky sea urchin perching atop her head.  Slowly, she glanced back at Kilvash.*  "So what's the plan?  Keep looking for what we're seeking or go with the others?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2004)

"We should finish what we started, maybe check up on the others in the team while we're at it," Kilvash says, trying to conceal a smirk at Alyshia's predicament.  When Antiphia neatly manages to steal Kilvarex's entire hoard, she choaks back laughter.  "Heh, not bad.  She's got the right attitude.  Hey, where's Shadowman, I thought I saw him get pounded before he hid himself, thought I might give him a hand."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "We should finish what we started, maybe check up on the others in the team while we're at it," Kilvash says, trying to conceal a smirk at Alyshia's predicament.  When Antiphia neatly manages to steal Kilvarex's entire hoard, she choaks back laughter.  "Heh, not bad.  She's got the right attitude.  Hey, where's Shadowman, I thought I saw him get pounded before he hid himself, thought I might give him a hand."




Grim steps out from the rock, letting his illusion fade.  "I'd appreciate any healing you can lend; my potion stores are quite short."


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 57/101 hps, 0pps*

As Antiphia explained her actions, Zykovian couldn’t help but feel a little sorrow at her life – it quickly faded, but he felt it none the less.  The glimpse of what could have been for her life only made the sorrow a little deeper.



			
				Antiphia said:
			
		

> "It's a hoard-hauler, Gardanax has had his dragonkith artificers working on it for months in secret.  Kelvarix got the second, Gardanax got the first," she explains, tugging the shirt into place.  It's obvious she doesn't know how to wear it very well.  "I just want something more than silver plating in between me and a dragonkin guard if we get caught," she explains quietly, taking the hoard-hauler off the wall and handing it to Zykovian.  Curiously it still doesn't even look full and weights only as much as an empty sack.




_ ‘It’s so light,’_ Zykovian thought, then added aloud, “How much can it hold?”  He slung the over his shoulder and across his body (if the strap allowed for being worn in such a way.  Zykovian grimaced at his own ribs in making the motion.  

When he saw the trouble she was having, Zykovian moved forward to assist her with her armor where he could.  “Perhaps the undergarment is problem,”  he offered.

When they were finished, Zykovian looked to Antiphia and pointed to Kelvarix, “Any last words?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Grim said:
			
		

> Grim steps out from the rock, letting his illusion fade. "I'd appreciate any healing you can lend; my potion stores are quite short."



  "When aren't they?  Make sure a dragon doesn't eat us or something, this will take a few minutes," Kilvash says, and then drags Grim to a secluded corner.  "The gods might be dead, but they're still good for something," she mutters cheerfully.  

*She spends the next few minutes whispering softly to herself.  You catch pieces of it; it sounds like scraps from old holy texts of Lolth.  She touches the sides of your face and presses her forehead to you.  For a brief second you almost feel like a big spider just landed on your face, and then the sensation passes.  Some of your wounds close slightly, and you feel a bit more at ease.*

"That's all I can do, but that should hold you for a while.  Now tell me, who's the pretty boy blue that just slew one of his own kind?" she says.

[OOC - Grim heals 11 points of damage.]

~~~~~

*Zass'sk easily evades the dragonkin guard, and dashes toward the startled dragon.  You can see while those it is larger than you, it is by far smaller than the other one you've fought today.  You duck under the dragon's claws and try to crush the big creature in your grip, but the wily dragon slips aside.*

"Insolent, ungrateful little mud-eater!" it snarls. 

*It's heavy, jeweled claw rakes along your side, and its tail whips around and lashes you across the back, drawing blood.  Behind you the dragonkin picks up its crossbow and fires, though it sails over both of your heads.  You hear a muffled curse from the dragonkin and if you turn to look you can see it is getting peppered with crossbow bolts from the hiding slaves.  Most of them don't connect, but it's obviously very distracting.*

[OOC - Zass'sk tumbles beautifully, gettin a 28 on his check.  He gets another 28 avoiding the dragon's AoO.  He gets a touch attack of 28, easily beating the dragon's touch AC of 10.  He misses his grapple check, getting a 34 to the dragon's 43.  Dragon's bite hits a 20 and misses, hits a 30 with its claw and does 8 points of damage, wing slap hits a 16 and misses, tail slap hits a 32 for 7 points of damage.  Whee.  This dragon has rotton luck.  Which was probably why it had six of daddy's guards with it.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> _ ‘It’s so light,’_ Zykovian thought, then added aloud, “How much can it hold?”  He slung the over his shoulder and across his body (if the strap allowed for being worn in such a way.  Zykovian grimaced at his own ribs in making the motion.



  "How much _can't_ it hold?  It's keyed to a dragon's hoard and each item in it, so it can hold quite a bit.  I never knew how much," she says, looking at you as if the answer should have been obvious.



> When he saw the trouble she was having, Zykovian moved forward to assist her with her armor where he could.  “Perhaps the undergarment is problem,”  he offered.



  "Maybe," she says, gritting her teeth as you help her tug the shirt on correctly, "But I'm not wasting time getting out of it."



> When they were finished, Zykovian looked to Antiphia and pointed to Kelvarix, “Any last words?”



  *At this Antiphia gets a terrible look of anger on her face.  She stalks over to Kelvarix and looks in his dead eyes.  With a curt motion she spits in both of them and then walks back over to the group.*

*At about this point Kilvash is done tending to Grim.*


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 57/101 hps, 0 pps*



> *At this Antiphia gets a terrible look of anger on her face. She stalks over to Kelvarix and looks in his dead eyes. With a curt motion she spits in both of them and then walks back over to the group.*




Zykovian looked at her and nodded approvingly, "Very efficient."

Zykovian tried to think of the layout of where they were located, what sort of threats that they may yet face, and how to get out of here.  Regardless of whether the cage breakers allowed him to leave with them or not, he could no longer remain here . . . tt was no longer safe - if it ever was.

"We should keep moving, to remain here only invites more trouble," Zykovian said, moving to one of the tunnels into the area and glimpsed down it, trying to stay out of sight.


----------



## Zerth (May 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Insolent, ungrateful little mud-eater!" it snarls.
> 
> *It's heavy, jeweled claw rakes along your side, and its tail whips around and lashes you across the back, drawing blood. Behind you the dragonkin picks up its crossbow and fires, though it sails over both of your heads. You hear a muffled curse from the dragonkin and if you turn to look you can see it is getting peppered with crossbow bolts from the hiding slaves. Most of them don't connect, but it's obviously very distracting.*



"Too long have I eaten mud on behalf of your kin. Your blood will taste sweeter." Zass'sk hisses back to the dragon.

*Having failed to get a hold of the dragon, Zass'sk changes his tactic and pummels the large beast with a full flurry of attacks, mixing unarmed strikes with _Whispertree_.*

(OOC: Full attack with haste +15/+15/+15/+10 plus bite +14, dam 1d4+4. First three attacks with unarmed strikes [dam 2d6+8] and the last one with _Whispertree_ [dam 1d6+8]. AC 24, HP 57/101.)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 19, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster*

"Sounds fine to me," Alyshia said in response to Kilvash.  She too grinned when she saw what Antiphia did with the dragon's hoard.

While Kilvash tended to Grim, she took a moment to look around, regarding each of the other Cagebreakers in turn.  She listened to the conversation between Kilvash and Grim, while examining the half-dragon last.

Then, it occurred to her that she still had a sea urchin atop her head.  Carefully, she reached up and tried to remove him without getting stung.  "Come off of there, Spike.  Last time you decided to rest atop my head, you got tangled up, remember?  I had to cut my hair, and it looked like I was starting to go bald."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

*Alyshia, you gently work Spike free as he gripes.*

"Well now, if your hair grew up around me, _I'd_ be secure, and you would have a _fantastic_ hairstyle that would be the envy of the Underdark, and you know it," he mutters.

*Zykovian, around here you know that there's two caverns and about a half-mile of cavern in between here and Gardanax's lair.  All amethyst dragons have the ability to instantly step between here and the Mineral Plane, but most of the young ones simply forget to use it.  Gardanax won't, and he could get down here very easily, especially if he starts to miss Kelvarix from his post.  Now would be a great time for an exit.*

*However, everyone knows that with the death of an older dragon, going down the carefully hidden passageways they came in would be folly and would reveal their location to the dragons.  A quick, though dangerous way could be found by dashing through the mines themselves and try to escape in the confusion.  Or you could hole up and wait, though the danger of being found is terrible.  Or you could try to find one of Gardanax's escape routes.  He has them around here, but they're known only to him and damn well hidden.*

~~~~

*Zass'sk throws the dragon's words back at it, along with a right hook, rip-shattering kick, viscious hit with his tonfa, as well as taking out a chunk of the dragon's flesh with his teeth.*

"You'll pay for that, traitor!" he snarls, sinking his teeth and claws into your flesh.  From behind a heavy bolt flies towards your head.  Twising away, you strike the arrow deftly, and it goes flying into the cave wall.  The dragonkin snarls at his inability to hit you with its crossbow.  He drops the crossbow on the ground, and starts to draw his sword as he runs toward his master.

~~~

*Eleth, you were separated from the mindflayers and gaggle of skum you were helping out when one of overseers triggered a rockfall trap.  You've been going through the caverns, trying to find another of the resistance, some slaves to assist, or some dragons to kill.  As you start to work your way into the next cavern, you see and hear a sight which might be all three.  There's one very angry dragon currently in battle with a lizardfolk.  The dragon clearly isn't very experienced, and the lizardfolk seems to be getting the better of him.  However, a dragonkin armed with a sword is running toward him from behind.*

*But the dragon is the biggest threat, it always is.  The dragon surely knows you're there, but he's rather occupied at the moment.  With a smile, you sight down your bow and release two arrows, watching with satisfaction as they bury themselves deep behind the dragon's shoulder.*

~~~ 

*Zass'sk, you watch, startled, and two arrows seem to whip out of the darkness to strike your foe.  Looking behind the dragon you can't see anything but shadows.*

[OOC - Zass'sk hits with a 29, 30, misses with an 18, hits with _Whispertree_ on a 27, and hits with his bite for a 30.  He does a total of 55 points of damage.  Dragon hits with its bite on a 27, with his claw on a 31, misses with his wing slap on a 19, and on his tail slap with a 15.  He does a total of 16 points of damage.  The dragonkin moves twenty feet closer.  He is now 40 feet away from you.  Eleth is 30 ft. away from the very occupied dragon, however it still has blindsense and thus he cannot get the sneak attack, and hits twice (25 and 24) for a total of 48 points of damage.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 20, 2004)

Grim will ask Antiphia if she knows of any secret exits in the lair; if not, he will begin searching for them.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 20, 2004)

*Eleth smiles, sensing that the tide of battle is flowing in his direction.  Eliminate the dragon, and the dragonkin couldn't find him, easy pickings.  Stepping back slightly, Eleth fires off three quick shots from his bow*

"Watch your back, lizard man, I'll handle this one."

(OOC:  5 ft. step back, followed by full attack: +21/+21/+16 with Dragonbane, each shot deals 1d8+2d6+11 dmg if it hits, no penalty for firing into melee b/c precise shot.  AC: 27, HP: 77/77


----------



## Zerth (May 20, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> *Eleth smiles, sensing that the tide of battle is flowing in his direction. Eliminate the dragon, and the dragonkin couldn't find him, easy pickings. Stepping back slightly, Eleth fires off three quick shots from his bow*
> 
> "Watch your back, lizard man, I'll handle this one."



*Zass'sk casts a brief look from the corner of his eye to the direction he heard someone speak to him from the darkness, but keeps his focus on the dragon.*

_And let you have the pleasure of killing this beast all alone. I don't think so..._

*The lizardman is starting to feel the wear and tear of the battle in him, but won't step aside, when facing a hated dragon.*

(OOC: Full attack just like last round with haste: +15/+15/+15/+10 plus bite +14, dam 1d4+4. First three attacks with unarmed strikes [dam 2d6+8] and the last one with _Whispertree _[dam 1d6+8]. AC 24, HP 41/101.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

*At your question Grim, Antiphia returns to the now-empty lair.*

"I know he used some kind of secret entrance, but I never knew how to open it.  It was over there, on that wall," she says, pointing.

*Grim goes to work, feeling the stone, checking the cracks to look for an outline of a door, and examining for any marks of consequence.  He does indeed find a secret door, simple yet ingenius in its construction.  It is a massive slab of stone carved to look like the cave wall, and surperbly balanced so that even a weak dragon could move it.  It is latched from the inside, but with a bit of work from your tools, you can devise a way to slide the latch over.*

*However, it's going to take some muscle to move the door.  Calling Zykovian, the half-dragon bends to the task, aided by Guran and Ellimon.  After a moment or two, they can move it enough for everyone to slip through.  Behind the door it seems the passage slopes down and curves back toward the mines.  Maybe it comes out in one of the abandonded mine shafts or something.*

*Zass'sk kicks the dragon twice solidly, but couldn't swing _Whispertree_ hard enough to do any realy damage, and his teeth just slid off the dragon's scales.  The dragon is looking rather fatigued and wounded now, and you catch a glimpse of fear in his eyes.*

"How dare you!  How dare you hurt me!  How dare you, how dare you, how dare you...!" he chants as his claws and wings buffet you.

"How dare you, how dare you, how da-" his chant is forever silenced as as two more of Eleth's arrows strike the dragon in the neck, delivering the fatal blow.*

[OOC - Zass'sk hits with a 33, 24, misses with a 21, misses with _Whispertree_ with a 20, and misses with his bite with a 17.  He does a total of 30 points of damage.  The dragon hits a 27, misses wth a 17, hits with a 27, and misses with an 18.  He does a total of 17 points of damage.  Eleth hits with a 35, 30, and misses with an 18.  He does a total of 44 points of damage, finally dropping the dragon.]


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 21, 2004)

*Eleth smiles.  No more blindsight, time to finish the job.  He strides forward silently and fires another pair of arrows into the nearest dragonkin.

(OOC: Move up to 45 feet until he's within 30 feet of a dragonkin, then rapid shot with dragon sneak attack.  One attack at +19, 2d8+8d6+22 on a successful hit.)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 21, 2004)

*Whoops on last post*

Sorry, I was posting from a friends computer and forgot to log out of his account first, that post was by me (sorry about that).


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 21, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier, Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster*

"Oh Spike, you know I am only thinking about you.  After all, if you were tangled in my hair, then you would not have any privacy when you entertain your lady sea urchin friends," she said in reply.  As the others worked to move the rock that hid the escape route, she looked on, ready to help with either spells or words of encouragement.  She was waiting for Kilvash to give an indication that she was ready to move on, either with the others, or back on their search.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

"Come on," Kilvash says, after Grim goes to work, "I think we're close, and we better move fast, once they find this one dead it's going to get ugly."

*Both of you make quick good-byes to the others and slip away.  Kilvash's godsense is leading her closer and closer to the overseers quarters.  When you get there, you see to your horror that Gortag is engaged with a powerful-looking amethyst half-dragon, and hemmed in on both sides by dragonkin.  At the other end of the hall, two more Cagebreakers lay dead, and a huge lion is currently attacking two more dragonkin.  You're twenty feet away and slightly behind a corner from the half-dragon.*


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 57/101 hps, 0pps*



> *Calling Zykovian, the half-dragon bends to the task, aided by Guran and Ellimon.*




*It felt good for Zykovian to flex his muscles in helping to open the secret door.  He looked to Antiphia as the others started down the path ,

“Stay close to me and I’ll protect you as I can,”  Zykovian said, “If I have to fight something follow the others out and I’ll follow as soon as I can.”

With that said, Zykovian hurried to catch up with the others.  While he did, he wondered when this would open up to in the mines.  He had been through the mines on several occasions but hadn’t noticed the entrance.  _ ‘Of course, I wasn’t looking for entrances, but exits, there would be a difference to their location and placement,’_ Zykovian thought.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 21, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

*Grim's player makes a confused mistake, and removes it.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

*The DM blinks in confusion.*

Grim, you're with Zykovian, Ellimon, Guran, and Antiphia going through the secret passageway in Kelvarix's lair.  Alyshia and Kilvash are on the opposite side of the complex with the distraction team (Gortag and Renea).  The dragonkin are with the distraction team.  There are no dragonkin where Grim is.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 21, 2004)

Whoops.  Heh.  Allow me to edit.


----------



## Zerth (May 21, 2004)

*Zass'sk darts towards the darkness to catch his breath. The two fights with dragons have severely wounded him. He does allow a slight smile to form on his face as the dragon finally falls to a couple of well-aimed arrows.*

_Maybe the hidden archer will finish that one..._

(OOC: Move 50 feet away from the dragonkith and try to pick a spot with good cover. Use the remaining 6 points of Wholeness of body. HP 30/101. AC 23, no haste this round, 6/10 haste rounds left.)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 21, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier Rogue/Wizard/Arcane trickster*

*Upon seeing the skirmish that blocked their path, Alyshia muttered a quiet, yet impressive string of curses in Undercommon.  She thought she recognized Gortag fighting somewhere in that mess, and figured that he might need some help.*  "Looks like we'll have to clear our path once again," she said quietly to Kilvash.  She leaned around the corner, just enough to see the battle.  Mentally, she debated whether or not the spell hold person would work on a half dragon or not.  Instead, she decided to go with her old standby, and cast a spell that sent an arrow of noxious chemicals toward the half dragon.

Casted Melf's Acid Arrow on the half dragon.  Deals 2d4 points of damage for this round as well as the next two rounds.

(OOC: Ooops!  Sorry about that, Isida!)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

*However, Alyshia would know that the incantation of _hold *person*_ does not work on dragons.*


----------



## Zerth (May 21, 2004)

(OOC: Isida, I just realized, that Zass'sk has the _Deflect Arrows_ feat and should've deflected the crossbow bolt, that hit him earlier [post #184]. Shall I add the 9 hp's to him or is there something I'm missing?)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

OOC - Yeah, you would have deflected it, go ahead and add the hit points, I'll edit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

*Zykovian, Grim, Ellimon, Guran, and Antiphia start penetrating down deep into the escapeway.  Ellimon breaks out the scentbreaking herbs before you go in, just to hide your trail a little more.  You descent downward at a fairly slow pace, as it is fairly steep, and it takes you about a half hour to get to a large boulder at the end.  This just seems to be a big rock in the way, nothing fancy, and it takes all of you nearly breaking your back to move it.*

*When you shift it enough to squeeze out, Zykovian you find yourself in one of the played-out mithril mine shafts.  Grim, from your studying of the maps around here, by all accounts the main attack should be going on in the tunnels three up, four over, and two down.  Straight down.*

~~~

*Eleth watches the dragonkin carefully, and looses a single arrow.  It goes right through the dragonkin's throat, and he topples over dead.*

*Zass'sk you see your last foe fall and turn your attention back to the cavern.  The one that had been heading toward Dessa is now amongst the large pile of dust that the beholder is currently making in the middle of the room; employing his eye rays to get the web out of the way.  However, the dragonkin that Sekyen had she is just now pulling her tentacles from.  They had been imbedded in his head, and you can see the gleam of blood on her tentacles.  She has eaten his brain.*

*Eleth, the lizardman you aided is currently half-hidden in the shadows beyond the dragon's corpse.*

[OOC - Eleth hit a high AC for a ridiculous amount of damage, and that's all there is to it.]

~~~

*Gortag doesn't even deign to answer the arrogant half-dragon and instead lets his axe speak for him.  Two mighty swings crush deeply into the half-dragon's body and the blood flows thickly.*

"You buggering swine!" he curses, and delivers two more cuts to your side.  The dragonkin's axes bang ineffectually off your armor, while at the other end of the hall, Renea-as-a-lion finishes the job on both of the remaining dragonkin.  Her muzzle wet with blood, she turns to help you.*

*Down the hall Alyshia carefully sights and looses her acid arrow, striking the half-dragon in the back.  He twists to look at you and snarls fearfully.*

"Time to even the odds," Kilvash says cheerfully, and draws her bastard sword while running.  Dashing up behind him, she slashes across the bubbling acid scar that Alyshia's spell is leaving.

[OOC - Gortag hits a 39, a 22, and a 31 (unconfirmed crit) hitting twice for 48 points of damage.  The half-dragon hits you twice for 26 points of damage.  The dragonkin all miss.  Renea finishes eviscerating the remaining dragonkin and is running to your defense.  Alyshia hits the half dragon, causing 4 points of acid damage.  Kilvash charges and hits him with a 28 for 12 points of damage.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 22, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

*Grim asks his companions "Shall we go to aid the main attack, or make our escape now, and hope the others have the sense to retreat before too much can be brought against them?"*


----------



## Zerth (May 22, 2004)

*As he turns to attack the last enemy after closing his wounds, Zass'sk sees a perfectly placed arrow cut through his foe.*

_That one knows to hit them where it hurts the most. Battle is won, another dragon dead._

*The battered lizardman makes his way back to the beholder and Sekyen, looking back in the shadows once more, but failing to notice anything.*

"We had unexpected help," he states simply pointing at the corpses impaled by arrows.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 22, 2004)

Eleth, smiling slightly, fades into sight out of the shadows.

"You fight well lizard man, and bravely.  Few would think to take on a dragon without aid."

He turns to the Beholder.

"Are there others who need help?  I can backtrack along your path and clear away any other groups that follow you."

As he speaks, he is checking out the equipment on the fallen dragonkin.


----------



## Zerth (May 22, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> "You fight well lizard man, and bravely. Few would think to take on a dragon without aid."



"Bravery or foolishness. The desperate have no luxury of choice," Zass'sk replies stoicly, before he also turns to listen, how the beholder will answer to the elf's questions.


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 57/101 hps, 0 pps*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> *Grim asks his companions "Shall we go to aid the main attack, or make our escape now, and hope the others have the sense to retreat before too much can be brought against them?"*




"It matters not to me,"  Zykovian replied, then looked to the others with them.  "I will say that I am not currently prepared to deal with Gardanax, in my current condition.  However, you did free me and I will help where I can . . . ." Zykovian paused a moment then added thoughtfully, "I would taste this freedom before casting my life aside."

Zykovian looked to Antiphia, trying to get a read on her thoughts.  Then he had an idea.  "Antiphia, do you have an idea what these stones and other items do?"  Zykovian showed her the stones and dorje he recovered from Kelvarix.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 22, 2004)

*Eleth looks up thoughfully for a moment, and continues to the beholder.*

"If you want, I can play rear-gaurd while you get out with the slaves."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

*Antiphia looks carefully at the various stone, a nervous expression on her face.*

"This one I know was able to make... him smaller," she says softly, pointing to the small smokey quartz one. "The moonstone could make strange men out of air.  And the other," as she looks at the bloodstone one, she withdraws her hands and wraps her arms around her.  She's visibly trembling.  "That one made you remember pain."

*After a few moments she regains control of herself, and turns to look at the power stones.*

"The diamonds would make him vanish, the star ruby could cause pain in the head, the fire opal caused fire to fall from the sky, the sunstone could make him bend the light, and the opal... could make him control someone else's body," she says the last in a flat monotone.  

~~~

*You can stay rear-guard Eleth, but don't go looking for trouble.  Grathax will fly above and look both ways.  Scale-kin, do you have a name?  You're with me.  Come on down everyone, we're leaving.  And leave the crossbows up there where you found them!" Sekyen says.  The slaves begin to lower themselves down from the small cave.

*Eleth bends to examine what the dragonkin had.  Since one is stone and two are dust, their items are useless, but the other three had the circling purple ioun stones, the purple-enameled scale mail, the crystaline greatswords, and the heavy repeating crossbows.*

*You recognize the purpose of the ioun stones about the same moment Sekyen hisses frantically at you.*

"Those are Gardanax's eyes, crush them!"


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 57/101 hps, 0 pps*



			
				Antiphia said:
			
		

> " . . . That one made you remember pain . . . and the opal... could make him control someone else's body," she says the last in a flat monotone.




*Zykovian looked at Antiphia throughout her explanation, regretting asking her about them more and more as she went on.*

"I apologize for putting you through that, Antiphia," Zykovian said.  "Be strong in the knowledge that these . . . things . . . will be well used to cause pain to your former masters, now."

*Zykovian tried to remember his training, and whether he could utilize all of the various dorjes and stones.  Antiphia had done well without any formal training in the area, but Zykovian would need to know specifics befoe he used any of the items . . . except in desperation.*


----------



## Zerth (May 22, 2004)

"Zass'sk," the lizardfolk answers shortly, when asked his name.

*When Sekyen makes the discovery of Gardanax's scrying devices, Zass'sk leaps forward to crush them with his fists.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

*The stones are now crushed.*


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 22, 2004)

"There'll be more along soon I'll bet.  I'll give them something to think about and then make for a narrow tunnel and meet you back at the city.  Good look lizard man."

*Eleth will take up position near a small tunnel with a view of all the other openings.  He has his bow out.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 23, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier, Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster*

*Alyshia was amazed as Kilvash drew her sword and charged into melee.  Alyshia usually preferred to stand back and lobs spells at the badguys, but she was quickly becoming low on spells.  Besides, Draginbiter has not tasted blood in awhile.  She drew her rapier and approached cautiously, looking for a way to flank the half-dragon.*


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

Seeing Renea next to him, ready to help, Gortag simply say "He is mine!" and continue to hack and slash the half-dragon, seing he is pretty near death.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

*Eleth, you back up slowly, following the group of escaping slaves.  You wait for several hours at one of the narrow passages, but eventually the sounds of pursuit start to fade.  You're glad in a way, while you didn't get to kill any more dragons, the less that think of going this way, the better.  Durlp nearly scares the life out of you when he pops up in front of you.*

*The mangy, stinking wererat gnome may be digusting, but he's also one of the best guides.  If the others had been doing their job right, even you wouldn't be able to follow their tracks, so Durlp has come to get you.  He leads you in an exhaustive, roundabout trip to the campsite of Zass'sk, Grathax, and Sekyen, then disappears into the shadows again.  It's uncanny, almost as good as you.*

*The beholder is, almost humorously, using the telekinesis power of one of his eye rays to stir a pot of something above a tiny contained fire in a box.  It's not giving off much in the way of smell, so you're guessing it's hot tea or something similar.  Seyken holds out a packet of rothe jerky, the kind she was passing out to the slaves.*

*Zass'sk, you have been aiding Sekyen hide the tracks of the slaves for hours on end.  Why the slaves have been eager to help, they've had little practice in stealth, and their help is limited.  You were just barely able to sit down a little bit ago, and Sekyen pulled out her fire-in-a-box for Grathax to make tea with.*

"So... I'm not usually one to say this, but I'm very glad I ran into both of you.  That was some impressive courage Zass'sk, I think most would have run than face a dragon head-on.  I'll be sure to mention that to the council, they'll consider it when you ask to stay... if you want to stay.  Eleth's testimony could make a difference too, probably more than mine," she comments.

~~~

"Look, you're hurt Grim, Guran's hurt, Zykovian's hurt, and Antiphia can't go too fast.  Let's just try to slip back home before anything else happens," Ellimon suggests.

~~~

*Gortag gives a roar and gives two mightly slashes with his axe.  These two open up the ones he had started earlier and the half-dragon goes down, choaking on blood.*

"Curse- you!" he gasps out as he falls.

*From one side, Kilvash, one of the Godeaters slashes one of the dragonkin, as Alyshia runs up and delicately dabs in between the chinks of the other dragonkin's armor, opening up a gushing wound.  With a roar of pain, Renea-the-lion charges from the end of the hall and pounces on the one that Kilvash was attacking.  She visciously rips at him with fangs and claws, pinning him to the ground.  The other dragonkin seems determined not to go down alone, and slashes twice hard into Gortag, crunching through his armor.*

[Gortag hits twice, and misses his last attack (32, 26, and 24) for 36 points of damage, dropping the guy.  Kilvash hits once with a 21, and misses once with a 14, dealing 9 points of damage to dragonkin #1 .  Alyshia hits a 21 for 12 points of damage to dragonkin #2.  Renea hits with one claw, her bite, one rake, and establishes a grapple for 24 points of damage to dragonkin #1.  Dragonkin #2 hits Gortag twice with a 25 and a 20, for a total of 31 points of damage.]


----------



## Zerth (May 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "So... I'm not usually one to say this, but I'm very glad I ran into both of you. That was some impressive courage Zass'sk, I think most would have run than face a dragon head-on. I'll be sure to mention that to the council, they'll consider it when you ask to stay... if you want to stay. Eleth's testimony could make a difference too, probably more than mine," she comments.



*Zass'sk sits down on a stone, looking like a big green and and gray rock himself with his thick scales and calm demeanor.*

"Thank you, Sekyen. My hatred of the dragons surpasses my fear of them."

"So, what is only whispered on the surface was true. The mightiest creatures of underdark have joined together to fight the dragons. I might be the last survivor of my tribe, I have no place to go. If there is a chance to fight the dragons alongside you another day, I'd be honored."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 23, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"You're quite right.  We've freed the slaves, killed one dragon, and removed its horde from their use; that's enough for one day."

*Grim will lead the party out by whatever route they deem most likely to be unpatrolled, after cloaking himself in Invisibility.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *Zass'sk sits down on a stone, looking like a big green and and gray rock himself with his thick scales and calm demeanor.*
> 
> "Thank you, Sekyen. My hatred of the dragons surpasses my fear of them."
> 
> "So, what is only whispered on the surface was true. The mightiest creatures of underdark have joined together to fight the dragons. I might be the last survivor of my tribe, I have no place to go. If there is a chance to fight the dragons alongside you another day, I'd be honored."



  "We'll see.  I saw you fight, as did Grathax, but our words mean less in council.  Eleth's testimony may be the deciding factor.

"But yes, it took us some time before we were able to truly organize, but even the first day we continued to fight.  We fight cautiously, and make allies of many... even our former enemies," she says, with a nod to you.  

*Grathax lifts the pot of tea off the fire-in-a-box and sets it in front of Sekyen.  She pours it into three cups and hands them around, while Grathax pours the rest into his huge maw.*

"We mind flayers are not truly welcome in the camps of the resistance, a policy that I entirely endorse.  It would be cruel to live in a place surrounded by food yet be unable to eat...  Which is why I actually get along with Grathax here, beholder brains taste _terrible!_" she says, writing her tentacles in what you hope is an expression of merriment.

"Of course beholders don't ever officially join a fight, so officially Grathax isn't here, he just likes the tea I carry," Sekyen comments.  Grathax makes a sound that sounds suspciously like a snort of amusement, but it's hard to tell behind the teapot.  "Zass'sk, you said you were betrayed by your masters when they killed your elders.  How did you find your way here, then?  And why here?

~~~

*Grim, you decide to play it safe and backtrack through the oldest of the played-out mines.  It might take another day to a day and a half more to get back, but you should be able to do it with less chance of pursuit.*

*You proceed slowly and cautiously during those three days, managing to avoid entanglements.  You do see several retrieval teams, but manage to avoid them with some heavy use of illusions, as mostly everyone is somewhat hurt.*

*During this time Renea uses her own magic to identify what the various magical items are, both the ones from the deep scout team you found before you got here, as well as some of the items from Kelvarix's hoard.

*She's able to determine that you guys have a large fortune in magical items.  (Please see below)  You can also appraise the more mundane treasure.*

[OOC:  
*Treasure list 'o doom*

*3 +1 battleclaws* (one-handed exotic, Medium 1d4/19-20/x2, 1 lb. S)
*2 +1 slings*
*3 +1 sets of chainmail*
*Ruby cat necklace* - Necklace of Dexterity +2
*Adamantine bracers* - Bracers of Strength +2
*2 +1 flaming short swords* - Have golden hilts with fire opals in the pommels.
*Purple scale mail* - +1 seeing (flankers only get +2 bonus, wearer gets +1 on Spot checks, but -2 on saves vs. gaze attacks)
*Metal-studded belt* - Belt of Dragon's [Giant's] Strength +4
*Blue and red ankle wraps* - as boots of haste
*Black spiderweb cloak* - cloak of arachnida
*Hall'al, Luckbringer* - Intelligent +2 sling, grants +1 on all saving throws, 1/day allows user to make a called shot for minor hinderance to their enemy.  Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 15.  Can speak Common and Halfling.
*Crystal-studded chain shirt* - +1 landing, allows user to ignore damage from first 60 feet of fall, and always lands on his feet.
*Crystaline short sword * - Sword is made of fine lavender crystal with seven seven-pointed stars carved along its length.  +1 lucky short sword, allows weilder to reroll one attack roll 1/day as a free action.
*Skin of Nimbleness* - Give skin an iridescent sheen when worn.  Gives +10 to Tumble checks
*Third eye of penetrate* - Looks like a flat rose quartz disk with a seven pointed star carved in it.  Grants +2 to overcome power resistance.
*Potion of cure moderate wounds* - The turquoise potion the dragon had on it.

Identification of power stones (of which there's one more, a cat's eye stone), dorjes, and a pair of crystalline manacles will have to wait for a psionic expert back at camp.

*Mundane treasure*
Black star sapphire pendant on a fine gold chain (1,407gp)
Brass mug, engraved with waves, decorated in red enamel (364gp)
Golden flute (274gp)
Mithril staff, shod with adamantine, and smoky quartz gems set in the head  (1,198gp) 
Ornamental silver inkpot with citrine gems (91gp)
Ornate helmet made of gold with ruby and sapphire inlays, made to look like dragon scales (573gp)
Silver dice set with golden topaz pips (5,204gp)
Silver locket with platinum filigree depicting a rose (217gp)
Silver-plated longsword with iolite jewel in the hilt (590gp)
Crystal flagon, polished smooth  (100gp)
Gold dragon comb with red garnet eye (390gp)
Gold medallion with a ruby gemstone (1,244gp)
Gold ring, with blue and silver gems of extraplanar (Mineral Plane) origin (3,730gp)
Large gold ring, curlicue motif, with a claw holding a large round alexandrite gem (1,089gp)
Malachite gold earring (536gp)
Platinum collar pin (386gp) 
Silver belt, round discs with gold inlays (90gp)
Silver dice set with aquamarine pips (1,069gp) 
Small golden vase, chased with floral patterns (57gp)
Wrought silver and gold collar (1,050gp)
Well-wrought fertility idol of the ancient earth goddess, in gold with emerald eyes (514gp)
2,458pp
14,572gp
28,873sp
49,655cp

*Items from Antiphia's work station*
23 pounds of gold sheets
22 pounds of silver sheets
21 pounds of platinum sheets
40 cut gems (diamonds, emeralds, sapphires, topazes, rubies, quarts, lapis lazuli, etc.)
76 uncut gems (same types)

*Items Antiphia had on*
Silver and steel slave-girl outfit (473gp)
Wrought silver anklet (1,748gp)
Silver and amber earring (94gp)
Silver-plated steel gorget chased with stellar designs (73gp)
Silver puzzle ring  (101gp)
Finely wrought small silver bracelet (93gp)
Metal working tools for jewelry-making and armor and weapons’ embellishment.]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 23, 2004)

OOC: Before Eleth leaves, he'll pick up the swords and armor of the dragonkin who weren't petrified or disintegrated, as well as one tooth from the slain dragon.

*Dropping his shadow-blend, Eleth walks up to the camp and takes a seat in the circle.*

"There shouldn't be any following us, no one else thought to try our path.  We're probably safe for now.  Do you intend to stay here for the night, or continue on as soon as they're rested?"

*Eleth drops crosslegged to the ground, pulling out a small knife and beginning to make a hole in the new tooth to string it on his necklace.*

"So, is there any tea left for a tired rear-gaurd?"


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 101/101 hps, 40pps*

Traveling through the tunnels and running from the retrieval squads was harsh living – much worse than Zykovian was accustomed.  Even with the hardships and the tension, there was something else there as well, he was uncertain exactly how to define it, but there was something, something that made the hardship worthwhile. After his first cycle of rest, Zykovian felt much better as both his power and his health were restored.

Zykovian remained relatively protective of Antiphia and tried to get her to relax when he could.  He felt uncomfortable asking questions of Grim and the others that he traveled with, as he was uncertain of what he was going to do – and he didn’t want to seem as tough he was trying to gather information about them.  He took his turn at watches, if allowed, or took them on his own if he was not part of the watch schedule.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 23, 2004)

*She was pleased that she had managed to draw blood from one of the dragonkith, and so she attacks again.  More than likely she would have that same bravado had one of them actually attacked her... but she decided to worry about that when one of them actually did.*


----------



## Zerth (May 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Of course beholders don't ever officially join a fight, so officially Grathax isn't here, he just likes the tea I carry," Sekyen comments. Grathax makes a sound that sounds suspciously like a snort of amusement, but it's hard to tell behind the teapot. "Zass'sk, you said you were betrayed by your masters when they killed your elders. How did you find your way here, then? And why here?



*Zass'sk listens as the mind flayer speaks and sips the tea - certainly the first beholder-made tea he has ever had.*

"When I first came underground, I was fleeing the dragons and their minions, who destroyed my home and slaughtered my tribe. My only hope was to swim deep underground, where my enemies could not follow, for one reason or another. The dragons could not fit in the narrow tunnels and noone could hold their breath as long as I - for I have the _Breath of All_ with me," the lizardfolk explains holding his amulet in one of his claws.

*The lizardfolk pauses, but sits still, with his mouth only moving as he tells his story.*

"I told I was maybe the only one left of my tribe. Well, there is one other, that I know still left. The traitor, who betrayed his own tribe and now serves the dragons. His name is Grass'khra and I had heard rumors he might work for the dragon, who is in command of this area. I had simply wandered near the mine during my travels, when I noticed the battle and the fleeing slaves."

When Eleth returns, Zass'sk turns his head to look at him, "You are back, elf. It is good. I have never seen one with such a deadly aim."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

Eleth said:
			
		

> "There shouldn't be any following us, no one else thought to try our path. We're probably safe for now. Do you intend to stay here for the night, or continue on as soon as they're rested?"
> 
> *Eleth drops crosslegged to the ground, pulling out a small knife and beginning to make a hole in the new tooth to string it on his necklace.*
> 
> "So, is there any tea left for a tired rear-guard?"



  *Sekyen pushes over a glass of reddish tea, with warm steam rising from it.  The tea is robust and vaguely sweet.*

"Help yourself.  We're staying here, the slaves have to rest, as we made them work pretty hard today," Sekyen says.  



			
				Zass'sk said:
			
		

> "When I first came underground, I was fleeing the dragons and their minions, who destroyed my home and slaughtered my tribe. My only hope was to swim deep underground, where my enemies could not follow, for one reason or another. The dragons could not fit in the narrow tunnels and noone could hold their breath as long as I - for I have the Breath of All with me," the lizardfolk explains holding his amulet in one of his claws.
> 
> *The lizardfolk pauses, but sits still, with his mouth only moving as he tells his story.*
> 
> "I told I was maybe the only one left of my tribe. Well, there is one other, that I know still left. The traitor, who betrayed his own tribe and now serves the dragons. His name is Grass'khra and I had heard rumors he might work for the dragon, who is in command of this area. I had simply wandered near the mine during my travels, when I noticed the battle and the fleeing slaves."



  "Not bad... a good escape that sounds like.  Hmm... Grassk'khra, that doesn't quite sound familiar.  Grathax?"

*The beholder suddenly stops in the slurping of his tea, and lowers the pot to the ground.  It's hard to read the expression of a beholder, but you get the impression he's troubled.*

"That one is one of Sssarendor's surface lackeys," he says shortly.  Eleth would recognize the name of Sssarendor, as would Sekyen.  That is the name of an ancient shadow wyrm so twisted, cruel, powerful, and clever that he has yet to be touched by the resistance.

*Zass'sk would know the name of Sssarendor as well, though mostly as rumor.  It was said that Sssarendor had been ancient at the time of the Ascension, and if it weren't for the fact that he hated sunlight, he could be considered the one possible rival for the Great Red Wyrm.*

~~~

*Gortag, seeing his main enemy down, turns to the enemy that Kilvash is harrying.  Between all four of them, they quickly manage to dispatch the two dragonkin, Alyshia drawing blood again as she dabs the dragonkin through the back.  Renea slowly slides out of her lion form, and winces at the wounds she has.  She then curses and dashes for the two fallen resistance members.*

*She touches them and curses again, her face a bit wet.*

"They're dead..." she says, and takes a shuddering breath.  "Come on, I don't think we can stay very long here.  Help me, we have to take their things."

*Kilvash, blinks for a moment, stunned at Gortag's immensely powerful blows, then shakes herself out of it.  She dashes into one of the overseer's rooms and comes out with a small stone statue of a dragon, as well as two more sizable chunks of it.  She shoves them into her pack and shoulders it.*

"Silly twist actually carved a bloody _statue_ out of it!" Kilvash says with an air of offended sensibilities, trying to cover an expression of sorrow as she looks at the two fallen Cagebreakers.


----------



## Zerth (May 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "That one is one of Sssarendor's surface lackeys," he says shortly. Eleth would recognize the name of Sssarendor, as would Sekyen. That is the name of an ancient shadow wyrm so twisted, cruel, powerful, and clever that he has yet to be touched by the resistance.
> 
> *Zass'sk would know the name of Sssarendor as well, though mostly as rumor. It was said that Sssarendor had been ancient at the time of the Ascension, and if it weren't for the fact that he hated sunlight, he could be considered the one possible rival for the Great Red Wyrm.*



*Zass'sk listens eagerly, what the beholder can say about the traitorous lizardfolk.*

"So he works for Sssarendor." *Hmpf.* "Like master, like servant," he spits out in disgust and takes another sip of the tea, seemingly buried in his own distant thoughts. 

_The revenge will have to wait. But all the more time will only make my anger grow, make it even more formidable, when it's time to unleash the fury of a whole tribe upon the foul traitor._


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

Gortag, seeing that his opponents are down, obey to the order he is given. He knows he have taken many wounds and could hardly figth against another half-dragon, so the quicker they will be out, the better it is.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 24, 2004)

*Alyshia, on the other hand, tried not to look at the two fallen Cagebreakers.  She had not had the opportunity to work with either of them, but she thought she recognized them.  It was a heavy price to pay for a raid.*  "Is there anything else interesting in that room, Kilvash?" *She asked quietly.  Concentrate on work now.... mourn when it was safer.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

"Other statues, but this is what I was looking for.  I don't think we have time to loot the rooms, unless we're very fast, we are very much alone in here right now," Kilvash says, her slight veneer of cheer beginning to crack.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 24, 2004)

*At the name Sssarendor Eleth's face goes cold.  He stands up, turning to the lizard man.*

"Scaled friend.  When you go after your traitorous friend, you will have an ally.  I too have a grievance against Sssarendor."

*At this, he holds up the necklace he was working on.  You see that it consists entirely of dragons' teeth, strung on a fine piece of cord.  Where the largest stone on a necklace would normally be, there is a hole.*

"I am saving the spot of honor for him.  One of the two of us will not die of natural causes.  I will kill him or be killed.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 24, 2004)

"Fair enough.  We do not have much time, and may have our hands full anyway."  *She gestured toward the two fallen Cagebreakers.  "I think perhaps we should try and bring them back with us.  We would need to make haste, but I do not think they should be left behind."


----------



## Zerth (May 24, 2004)

*Zass'sk stands up to meet Eleth.*

"You would challenge Sssarendor himself? You are more brave than you are wise, my friend." 

*The lizardman is silent and looks serious, but then smiles mysteriously.* 

"But I won't say, I wouldn't join you, when the proper time comes," the lizardman says putting his massive scaly claw on Eleth's shoulder as a sign of friendship.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

"I can't carry them, I'm not strong enough," Renea says, "Besides, I have my hands full."  The drow woman is carrying a squirming backpack in both arms.  

*Kilvash can help shoulder Ishmael, while Gortag grabs Elugaegian.  If you stop to grap their most easily accessable things, the half-dragon had the excellent two-bladed sword, and there's several small boxes of fine jewelry you can tip into your packs.  It will be a pittance against two Cagebreaker's lives, but the gold will help the resistance.*

*You all have to run to find the exit, but realize that trying to slide two bodies down the steep ascent won't work.  Alyshia and Kilvash start doubling back to the mines, dashing to the side of running servants and the occasional dragonkin.  There's a lot of screaming coming from all around, and you can hear explosions come from below.*

"_Gardanax is coming!!_" you hear someone shriek, and from a deeper mine shaft you hear the deadly roar of a very large and enraged dragon.  Another dragonkin notes you and shouts, "Rebels!"  You find yourself being targeted by arrows from the dragonkin, but as they were in the process of retreating, none of you take more than a minor wound.  You're crossing a no-man's land in the main shaft, before you lies the rebels, behind you lies the enemy.

*You pound down the rough passageway, Gortag and Kilvash slowed by their burdens, Renea with a wand out, blasting darts of light behind her, her other arm clutched around her squirming bundle.  Alyshia uses her own crossbow to send heavy bolts back towards the running dragonkin as they continue to dash toward safety.*

*Finally they see the vague forms of duergar and mindflayers, along with the heavily-muscled and liberally beslimed skum.  You dive behind their cover, and one of the duergar breaks off his attack to go tend to you.*

"Damn, that's a high price," he says, looking at the two fallen.  "Look, you guys get out of here while the getting is good, we'll bring the dead when we retreat.  Meet at the north hole, got it?"  The north hole is a kind of neutral campground.  It's good for resting in relative safety, but it does not contain anyone or anything of vital importance.  It's also good for bringing in prisoners.

[OOC - Gortag takes 6 points of damage, Alyshia takes 8, other than that you're ok.]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 24, 2004)

*Eleth returns the lizardman's smile.*

"Often wisdom must take a back seat to revenge.  You and I both know that, I think.  When the time comes, I will be happy for your aid."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*Very tired and rather bleary-eyed, the members of the Cagebreaker team find their way to north hole after three weary days.  Dessa is there, and she quickly hustled Zykovian to a private tent before any could see him.*

"Grim, Ellimon, Guran, you did a good job.  We just got word back, we killed _three_ of Gardanax's kids, two of them unexpectedly, killed a great deal of the dragonkin, we don't have exact numbers yet, and we took out five half-dragons.  Gortag took out one all on his own, nearly.  

"However, I have some bad news.  Ishmael and Elaugaugein died in the Cagebreak, they were overwhelmed by dragonkin.  Gortag, Alyshia, Renea, and Kilvash brought their bodies back yesterday, so you can talk to them about it if you want.

"We also have some good news.  We've apparently aquired another ally aside from you Zykovian.  A lizardman name Zass'sk helped one of the mind flayer teams kill off two dragons, and nearly took one of the younger kids out himself.  Mind flayer Sekyen saw the whole thing, as did Grathax, you remember that beholder we met going to the mines?  They can both vouch for him, as can Dragonstalker Eleth.  He got separated from his group and came upon Zass'sk when he was fighting the dragon.  So... I'll be sending them over to speak with you in a bit.  The council won't accept you two without eyewitness statements about the fact that you actually killed dragons.

"Zykovian, I'd like you to stay here for a little while.  I have to announce to the camp that there's a half-dragon amongst us or you might get a sword in your gut for a welcome.  I'll be back to get you in a bit.  

"Now, tell me, what all did you find, and who's the girl?" Dessa finishes.

~~~

*Gortag, Alyshia, Renea, and Kilvash get back to north hole about two days after the assult on Darkstone Mines.  Dessa looked quite saddened at the loss of two of their own, but promised to let you know the minute the others got back, so you could tell them about it in more detail.*

*However, in your journey you learn something rather odd.  The squirming bundle that Renea was carrying?  It is an amethyst wyrmling!*

~~~

*Zass'sk and Eleth get back to north hole with the slaves shortly after Gortag and Alyshia get back.  Zass'sk is taken aside quickly, along with Seyken, Grathax, and Eleth, and grilled about his motives and involvement.  As promised the mind flayer and the beholder back his words, and Eleth shows the tooth of the dragon he killed as proof of the dragon's death.  And as dragonslayers would never just say that someone shared their kill unless it was true, it is that that convinces the council to let Zass'sk stay.*

~~~

*Finally all the dragonslayers, old and new are together again in a place of relative safety and peace.  The former slaves are being tended, fed, healed, and have started training with weapons.  Now you can all speak with those other Cagebreakers that made their assult on Darkstone mine, share your stories, and meet those new rebels that have recently joined the cause.*

[OOC - Whew!  What a long, strange trip it's been.  Gortag, Alyshia, Renea, and Kilvash's group found approximately 20,000 gold worth of jewelry.]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 25, 2004)

*Alyshia took some time, to rest and recover her spells.  Then, when she felt better, she took part of her share of the jewelry that they had stolen from the dragons, and bought a cask of wine.  She intended to track down each of the Cagebreakers, and perhaps even that half amethyst dragon, and share a drink with them.  It was not much, but every Cagebreak deserved some small celebration, even ones that ended with such a heavy toll.*


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion: Half-Sapphire Psionic Fighter/Rogue*



			
				Dessa said:
			
		

> "Zykovian, I'd like you to stay here for a little while.  I have to announce to the camp that there's a half-dragon amongst us or you might get a sword in your gut for a welcome.  I'll be back to get you in a bit.




*Zykovian bowed his head slightly at her comment, apparently in acquiescence to Dessa’s instructions.  His mind, however, was a flurry of activity . . . Zykovian wasn’t really certain why he was still with the rest of the group.  Freedom perhaps, but Zykovian was considering that the same suspicions and ranking would occur here as well as his home.  The drow female, Antiphia, also played a role – certainly he commitment to seeing her safely out of the mines limited desire to escape and abandon her.  Maybe the fact that Zykovian had made his choice back in the mines . . . and had no where else to go, was the final deciding issue.*



			
				Dessa said:
			
		

> "Now, tell me, what all did you find, and who's the girl?" Dessa finishes.




*Zykovian looked to the others first before answering the question – he didn’t want to step on any unknown pecking order. *

“The female is known as Antiphia, she was the hoard slave of Kelvarix, Gardanax’s late offspring.  She was crucial in securing Kelvarix’s hoard, and sought her freedom from the slavery of the dragons,”   Zykovian stated.  He looked at Dessa a moment, trying to read her mood, then added, “I told Antiphia that I would protect her and see her to freedom, I alone take responsibility for my actions if it was the improper action to take.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 25, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

*Grim adds his own account to Zykovian's, delivering it as objectively as possible, and recounts the items which were recovered both from the scouting team killed by Grathax and from the hoard.*


----------



## Zerth (May 25, 2004)

*Zass'sk - a new lizardfolk Cagebreaker*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Zass'sk and Eleth get back to north hole with the slaves shortly after Gortag and Alyshia get back. Zass'sk is taken aside quickly, along with Seyken, Grathax, and Eleth, and grilled about his motives and involvement. As promised the mind flayer and the beholder back his words, and Eleth shows the tooth of the dragon he killed as proof of the dragon's death. And as dragonslayers would never just say that someone shared their kill unless it was true, it is that that convinces the council to let Zass'sk stay.*



Zass'sk was quickly taken aside for questioning, that seemed to last forever, but the hulking lizardman stood where asked and answered patiently to all questions. When the process was finally over, he thanked Sekyen, Grathax and Eleth for their support and promised he would fight with honor among all other Cagebreakers.

The day had been long and he was still tired from all the wounds he had received in the recent battles. The lizardman needed a little time of his own to sort out his thoughts and heal his wounds. But soon he would seek out opportunities to meet the other heroes of the recent cagebreak, of whom he had only a little knowledge thus far.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 25, 2004)

*Eleth, after vouching for the lizard man, whose name he now knows to be Zass'sk, decides to go find some of the other cagebreakers who participated in the mission and talk with them.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*Dessa looks at Zykovian, then at Antiphia, and finally at Grim, then nods shortly, a strange smile on her lips.*

"It won't be easy for you here, just ask Guran.  But we'll watch your back in battle, give you food, shelter, and succor, and try to keep our opinions behind our teeth.  You've shed dragon blood, and that's something that's a guarenteed in.  Because you can never go back, you know that right?" Dessa says, going serious again.

"Come, I want you to meet Zass'sk, we picked him up on this raid too," she says, after you answer, and will lead you to the "common" tent where all of the Cagebreakers are gathering.

~~~

*Alyshia, there really is no wine down here, as it takes so long to mature, and the towns of the resistance move so often, that it's really impractical.  But you can get a particularly nice batch of vul, the slightly alcoholic, spicy drink of the Underdark, to share.  It costs you a fine silver necklace, made to look like lace, but it's a generous little cask made by one of the better vulters (as opposed to vinters).*

*Eleth stops by the common tent later that day, looking for the others from the Darkstone mine to talk to


----------



## Zerth (May 26, 2004)

*Zass'sk is sitting and thinking in the common tent. He looks like a huge pile of thick scales with not even a finger moving as he is wrapped up in his meditations. His scales bear many scrathes and scars made by dragon teeth and claws, that have not yet fully healed from the recent fights. The absent-minded lizardman does not notice the small group led by Dessa approaching him.*


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion: Half-Sapphire Psionic Fighter/Rogue*

*Zykovian followed along with Dessa, keeping an eye on Antiphia to see how she was holding up - and to gauge her reactions.  On the walk, Zykovian caught up with Dessa and asked her a question.*

"Could it be arranged to identify several of the psionic items I recovered from Kelvarix?  I'm certain that I can use many of them, and many will be useful to the effort," Zykovian finished.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 26, 2004)

*She was very pleased, upon finding the cask of vul, and had no arguements concerning its price.  Hefting the cask, she went looking for some of her former companions.  She had no idea where any of them were staying, so she decided to start her search at the common tent.*

*If she saw anyone she knew, she would approach, her eyes already beginning to shine.  After all, she had to taste the vul first, to make sure that the stuff was good enough for the defining tastes of the Cagebreakers*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

*Zykovian, Dessa will have someone identify the psionic items for you during your stay.  At that time, Ellimon is summoned away with Durlp and Guran to move the slaves to a safer place.  Renea had stolen away an amethyst wyrmling from the Darkstone mines, as apparently it was being fostered by one of the half dragons.  She's in the process of taming the little thing, in hopes of raising a dragon on the side of the resistance.  An amethyst would raise less suspicion than a metallic dragon and could be a very valuable ally.  Antiphia is staying here for the time being, as Zykovian is the only person she knows.  She sticks close to him.*

*It is almost a week after the Cagebreak when Dessa assembles you all again.*

"You guys stole a great hoard, and we seriously hurt the Darkstone mines.  They're going to have to cut back a lot on their operations from now on, as we got away with nearly three quarters of their slaves, not to mention killed most of their overseers and three of Gardanax's kids.  The council has decided to admit Zykovian and Zass'sk into the resistance, and to cement that, will have a little something new for you all to do here in the near future.  But, you all risked your lives, and with risk comes reward.  Is there anything you think you'd need before you go out again?  Enchantments on weapons or armor or the like?"

[OOC - Kelvarix, the small smoky quartz dorje was _compression_ (the psionic _reduce_), the moonstone was _astral construct III_, and the bloodstone one was _recall agony_.

The diamond power stone was _invisibility_, the star ruby was _concussion_, the fire opal was _firefall_, the sunstone was _bend light_, and the opal was _control body_.  There was also a power stone of _identify_ (the cat's eye stone) in the hoard.  The crystalline manacles are _average psionic restraints_.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 28, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"I should need little.  A few ensorcelled bolts or sling bullets, bane against dragons would be ideal.  If none are available, I could also do with increasing my new sling's power, if he's willing."


----------



## Zerth (May 28, 2004)

*Zass'sk, male lizardfolk Cagebreaker*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "But, you all risked your lives, and with risk comes reward. Is there anything you think you'd need before you go out again? Enchantments on weapons or armor or the like?"



*Zass'sk ponders briefly, what he should need and comes up with some ideas.*

"Magic potions. I like the ones, that make you grow bigger and stronger. Very useful against dragons. Or maybe potions, that make scales thicker and harder. Druids in my tribe used to make those."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

*Dessa considers the requests.*

"We might be able to get some potions, I'll have to see who's in this area though.  Shadowman, we can get you a bag of dragonbane bullets too, that shouldn't be too hard.  But what's that about the sling?  'If he's willing'?  What does that mean?" Dessa asks, raising an eyebrow.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 29, 2004)

"He talks.  Halfling work."


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 101/101 hps, 40pps*

*Zykovian considered the offer for a few moments.  He waited until the others made their requests, then offered his own.*

"Something to improve the defensive nature of my armor would be appreciated,"  Zykovian said, "though there are a few items that we recovered that I would be interested in as well.  I didn't want to ask about what happens to the items and treasure we recover until after I was accepted . . . but I was curious."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

"Halfling?  Curious how it got down here...  Zykovian, if there's something you found that you want, you and the others can bargin to see who gets it.  Anyone else?  Did you want any of the things we found on that deep scouting party?" Dessa inquires.


----------



## Zerth (May 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Anyone else? Did you want any of the things we found on that deep scouting party?" Dessa inquires.



"There was a second skin or something like that. I was told it helps one move more nimbly. I could use that," Zass'sk says.

(OOC: I mean the *Skin of Nimbleness*.)


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2004)

Gortag have stayed silent during all the conversation. "I don't know much about magic, and I am not sure of what is possible to do, but I know that my shield have no magic on it. Put anyting you think may come usfull, and it will be good enough for me. Anyway, the half-basterds that I have killed are a great enough prize for me."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 30, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier, Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster*

*Alyshia takes a moment to consider anything she might need, before finally speaking up.*  "Truly, there is very little that I need.  However, I would appreciate any scrolls that might be spared."


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 101/101 hps, 40pps*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Halfling?  Curious how it got down here...  Zykovian, if there's something you found that you want, you and the others can bargin to see who gets it.  Anyone else?  Did you want any of the things we found on that deep scouting party?" Dessa inquires.




*Zykovian was thoughtful for a few minutes, then informed Dessa and the others in the room the equipment he was interested in.*

"Myself, I am interested in the boots straps and the belt of strength,"  Zykovian said. "I would offer my gauntlets of strength to the resistance to use as they see fit.  Of the Psionic items, I would ask of several of the stones, though I would take the others and the dorjes if no one here has a use for them."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 31, 2004)

"I'm fairly well off for gear.  I could perhaps make use of a few dragonslaying arrows."

OOC: Greater arrows of slaying: Dragons


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 101/101 hps, 40pps*

Zykovian waited for a few more moments, then gathered up the items he requested from that which was recovered.  He removed his gauntlets, looking at them fondly for a moment or two, before offering them to Dessa to redistribute to the others.

"Of course, I'm still interested in any improvements to my armor that could be made - though I would like to keep this armor.  I am somewhat fond of it," Zykovian commented.

OOC: Adding the Straps and Belt to the sheet and updating.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2004)

*In the two weeks after the assault, your group ends up moving again.  Not to Tarsendak, but to a smaller community known as Deepwell.  It's very near an aboleth lake, and is one of the places where several wizard reside.  Zass'sk is allowed to keep the skin of nimbleness, and a small trove of potions was raided for him.  Gortag's buckler is returned, better than before; strengthened and empowered to act as a weapon in times of desparation.  Zykovian keeps the magical belt and ankle wraps, while both Eleth and Grim receive some of the precious dragonslaying ammunition.  For Alyshia, instead of giving her wands and scrolls, they procure a magical ring to help with the number of spells she can use in a day.*

*At Deepwell, you can converse with others that were on the Cagebreak, as well as some of the resistance wizards that reside here.  Also, if you're brave, you can speak to Sek-ai'sy, the aboleth that resides in the lake.  He's not particularly scary overall, it's just rather disconserting to speak to him.  His mental communication carries very alien overtones and is disturbing to do for most for long periods of time.*

*When Zass'sk and Zykovian don't show any signs of treachery, the more obvious watchers on them both begin to disappear.  It could be many years before they've gained complete trust, but for now they're at least given the appearance of trust.  And that perhaps came when it was needed most.*

*On a typical day, all of you would be asked to stand on sentry duty.  Sentries never stand in groups of less than three, and frequently you see groups of six or more.  Your group of six is asked to stand guard at the north border.  By this time, Deepstone Mine has had time to recooperate, and the time of a retaliation is the strongest.  You are all careful and cautious, but it is Zass'sk that first sees the faint glitter off of scales in one of the small crevices above your heads.  It seems to be some kind of small, scaled creature, no larger than a human child, is watching you from an opening twelve feet off the floor.*


----------



## Zerth (Jun 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *You are all careful and cautious, but it is Zass'sk that first sees the faint glitter off of scales in one of the small crevices above your heads. It seems to be some kind of small, scaled creature, no larger than a human child, is watching you from an opening twelve feet off the floor.*



*The lizardman is standing like a statue on guard, but his eyes are constantly actively scanning the surroundings. Suddenly he notices the glittering above, which isn't much at first, but moments later he is sure there is someone very small and obviously too curious observing them.*

He takes a couple of steps closer to his companions whispering, "Look above. We are being watched."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 7, 2004)

*Eleth tenses as he hears this."

"I'll take a look, get prepared."

*Casually moving away, towards another location (not towards the creature), Eleth momentarily passes behind a rock outcropping.  As soon as he is shielded, he fades out of view and moves stealthily towards whatever it is.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 7, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

*Grim leans casually against the wall, not looking up, his ears straining for the slightest sound.  Should he hear a weapon drawn, or rapid footsteps, he intends to draw his rapier while moving away from the noise.*


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2004)

*Gortag, Damage: 0hp*

Gortag looks at the starps of his buckler than draw his great axe.

"I'm ready. They better run if they don't want to die today."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 9, 2004)

*Alyshia Ra'nier, Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster*

During a time when she was not on guard duty, Alyshia would try to go see the aboleth.  She was always interested in talking with such creatures, though she wondered if she should bring something as a gift when she went to visit.


Alyshia glanced upward briefly, and then looked at each of her companions in turn as they prepared to pulverize the intruder.  It appeared there was only one watcher, and a very small one at that.  She wondered how much of a threat it could be.  She barely acknowledges Eleth as he slips away, trying not to draw attention to him.


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half-Sapphire Dragon*

Zykovian took no action on the words from the lizardman.  Instead he stretched and yawned, his eyes and ears alert for danger.  His size and appearance were a disadvantage when he had already been spotted.  

He readied an action to activate his _Null psionics field_ if a spell or effect was cast at or within the radius of his effect by an outsider.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2004)

*While the others prepare carefully for battle, Eleth sneaks closer to the little watcher.  As he draws near, he can see the little creature is a small, dragon-like, with wings like a butterfly.  It's a faerie dragon, and it's watching those below with an expression of both fear and hopefulness on its face.*


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 15, 2004)

*Eleth carefully nocks an arrow to his bow before speaking.*

"Come out where we can see you little one, no tricks now."

OOC: If the dragon tries to flee Eleth will take -4 to deal subdual damage with his bow if possible.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 17, 2004)

Alyshia leaned against a nearby rock, and sneaked a glance up toward where the intruder had been sighted.  She wondered how Eleth was faring.  She hoped that he would be able to capture their spy, so they might know its identity and its mission.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion: Half-Sapphire Psionic Fighter/Rogue*

Zykovian kept alert for other possible intruders . . . _'Where there's one spy . . . '_ he thought.  Internally, Zykovian activated his _Improved Biofeedback_, shaking himself in the process.

_'Better to be ready for the unexpected,'_ Zykovian thought, continuing his musing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> *Eleth carefully nocks an arrow to his bow before speaking.*
> 
> "Come out where we can see you little one, no tricks now."
> 
> OOC: If the dragon tries to flee Eleth will take -4 to deal subdual damage with his bow if possible.



  *Very slowly a blue, iridescent-winged, lithe little dragon flies out of its hidey-hole.  It's eyes are a brilliant violet, tinged with gold, huge and luminous.  They're full of sadness at the little faerie dragon looks at the assembled rebels.*

"Don't hurt me," it whispers melodiously in Draconic.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"We will not, if you do not force us to.  Why have you come here?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2004)

"I was naughty, I'm afraid.   Very naughty.  I taught a little magic, just a little, to a pretty girl who took care of me.  And the green, he didn't like that at all, and so he yelled at me and hurt me, and I flew away and fell asleep, and now I'm here and I'm lost and alone and hungry!" the little dragon wails.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"Then come with me, and I will feed you, if you tell me about this 'green.'"

*Grim will escort the dragonling to a mess hall, get some food down its throat, and see what it has to say.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 18, 2004)

Alyshia raised her eyebrows, both at the faerie dragon's story and at the volume at which it tells the story.  Who knew such a small dragon had such a good set of lungs?  She dug around in her pack, until she found some rations.  "Here, have something to eat."  She offered the dragon some of her rations, interested in what it had to say.  Assuming it was telling the truth, of course, though she had no way of knowing if it was or not.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

Gortag looks at the small dragon with a mean looks, his weapon still ready, but he seems to respect the action of his companion.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 18, 2004)

*Zass'sk eyes the little dragon with some suspicion. He knows what it is like to be running from the dragons, but the enemy would not be above using cute little ones as spies.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half-Sapphire Dragon*

Zykovian listened for deception in the fairie dragon's story and maintain a stoic distance from the creature otherwise.  He continued his vigilence against any other threat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

*The faerie dragon wolfs down Alyshia's food with excellent appetite, supporting its story.  It's large eyes look at the others, taking everything in.  It eyes Gortag's shiny armor, but a growl from the half-orc quickly sends the dragon's glance elseware.  When it is finished, it sits up on its haunches and uses its dextrous little claw-hands to help illustrate its story.*

"The green, he goes by Falxan Zirkovix, the 'Emerald Scepter,' pompus silly that he is.  He is the king of my home, the Forest of Yill's Stand.  Pretty place, with pretty people that live in the woods.  They treated me nicely, gave me fruit and flowers and honey.  And I wanted pretty things.  I can make pretty lights, just by willing it so, and I wanted someone _else_ to make the pretty lights for me.  So I found one of my favorite pretty girls and taught her, but then she showed her mother, and her brother saw, and her brother told the green, and then the green's little soldiers chased me down here and I got lost," the faerie dragon concludes. 

*The little creature seems mostly harmless, and you don't get the impression that he's lying.  It's more like he's just a selfish, witless little twit.  Which is typical of faerie dragons.  The Forest of Yill's Stand probably isn't too far away, above ground.  You'd probably have to double-check some maps though.*

*Then the little creature seems to be thinking very hard of something.*

"Oh," it says in a rather offhand manner, "I think the little soldiers were still following me."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 19, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"Damnation!  You idiot, you've led them right to us!"  Grim snatches up his crossbow, loading it as he takes cover.  "How far behind you are they?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

"Umm... I don't know!  I fell asleep once I could no longer hear them!" it wails, jumping into Alyshia's arms, cheeping pitifully.

*The tiny dragon's wail echoes through the corridor, boucing down passages and through caverns, echoing up and down through the Underdark.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 19, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"Quiet!" Grim hisses, his ears straining for speech or footsteps.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 19, 2004)

Alyshia blinked in surprise, as she suddenly found herself holding the wailing faerie dragon.  With one arm, she made sure that she did not drop the creature, while her other hand went searching through her belt pouch until she found Spike.  "Please, little one, keep your voice down.  From which direction did you come?"


----------



## Zerth (Jun 19, 2004)

*Zass'sk listened calmly as others were questioning the tiny dragon. When the liitle one mentioned being followed by the green dragon's soldiers, the lizardman's eyes focused briefly on the faerie dragon, but then retunred to scan the surrounding area.*

"Now everyone knows, where we are," the lizardfolk muttered quietly as the faerie dragon's wailing echoed through the caves.


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 101/101 hps, 37 pps*

Zykovian listened for the arrival of any little feet, but maintained the silence requested by Grim.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

*The party listens closely, their ears straining for any sounds.  Then you hear it, a faint scrape of metal on stone, as if someone accidentally brushed a shield or sword against the walls when moving.*

*From behind you you hear the pounding of feet.  Turning to see what it is, you see one of the skum, its mouth opening a closing in fear.*

"Fighters, enemies, many, coming near the pool," it gasps out, "We heard them coming, you were closest, Sek-ai'sy is asking for protection."

*Sek-ai'sy is the aboleth, the guardian of the resistance's knowledge and magical resources in this part of the Underdark.  His loss would be a blow.  But then again, so would the slaughter of Deepwell.  Skum's loyalty is to their aboleth first, it's likely Deepwell doesn't know about any potential raiders yet.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 26, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"Zass'sk, run to Deepwell, warn them.  The rest of you, come with me.  We'll delay the attackers, buy time to organize a defense."

*Grim hurries towards the pool.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

*Zass'sk nods and takes off running.  He's by far the fastest running anyone here has ever seen; he'll get the word through.*

*The rest of you run to the pool, finding two score skum crawling out, holding spears and maces.  The aboleth is not on the surface, but that's not surprising.  He can hear you this close, if you but think it.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

_Where are they, and how many?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

*Out of the cold depths of the pool, the mind of Sek-ai'sy reaches into everyone's thoughts, leaving a sensation of slime and an acrid scent in the nostrils.*

_Fifty at least, coming from your direction and further west.  If Deepwell knows, then I need your help.  I have an escape tunnel down here, but it will take me some work to get it open.  If you can help the skum hold them off until then, then you can come with me underwater._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"Gather here, and here, and wait to spring the attack until they are all in range."

*At a point on the shore, Grim gathers a group of skum into a 10' radius circle, and enchants a rock at the center with an Invisibility Sphere.  The rest, and the other party members, are set to the side, and after Grim has concealed himself with an Invisibility, the skum are disguised as a grouping of stalagmites via Silent Image.  Grim himself waits in a third direction, with loaded crossbow and sling at the ready.*


----------



## Velmont (Jun 27, 2004)

Gortag place himself on the best place to receive the charge.

"It is a good day to die. Let give them that favor!"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 27, 2004)

*Eleth sets himself down next to Grim and pulls out his bow.  He draws out 10 arrows and sticks them into the ground next to him for easy access, and one of his precious dragonslaying arrows he sets aside on his other side.  Then he lets himself fade into shadow and draws an arrow to his bow, ready.*

"If things get too hairy, make for the pool, I'll cover you and then run."

*Eleth focuses his thoughts towards the aboleth.*

_How long do you need us to hold them?_


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 101/101 hps, 40pps*

In preparation, Zykovian prepared several powers on himself, toughing his skin, improving his hardiness, and empowering his claws.  His final power invoked a thin invisible barrier around his body, which was briefly visible.

Zykovian looked to the small dragon that was in Alyshia's arms, hoping she could do the right thing if she discovered that the dragon was a scout and not a victim.

Zykovian was confident in his ability to hide from the eyes of those that approached. Instead of hiding with the skum, Zykovian moved to a side of the cavern (assuming there is something closeby) and concealed himself against what cover was there.  He hoped to be about 30-40 feet away from grouping to one side, and closer to the entrance (so as to attack from a flank on the arriving force).  

If nothing like that is available, Zykovian will hide with the skum.

OOC: Powers included Animal Affinity - Constitution, Improved Biofeedback (cast earlier), Claws of the Vampire, and Inertial Barrier, using a total of 16 power points.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

_As long as you can give me.  I will signal you when I am ready, or let me know if things go badly above,_ Sek-ai'sy replies.

*As you prepare yourselves, you can hear the faint sounds of feet getting louder and more numerous by the moment.  They echo off the walls of the cavern.  Above the sound of feet is a strange flapping sound, something that reminds you of wings a few moments before the enemy bursts into the cavern.*

*Flapping, bat-winged reptillian beasts flood into the aboleth's cavern.  Darkenbeasts they're called, creatures twisted by magic into this form and used as shock troops by some dragons.  They aren't terribly strong, but there seems to be dozens of them!*

[OOC - They are seventy feet away and twenty feet up.  You can't see any ground troups yet.]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 27, 2004)

Alyshia glanced down at the faerie dragon in her arms, and quickly moved away from the group.  The critter had proved that it would not be able to keep itself quiet, and the last thing she wanted was for it to cry out and inform the enemy of their location.  She sought out a shadowy area a little bit away and behind the main group, and hid there.  "Be silent little one..." she whispered.  She put the faerie dragon on the ground, keeping an eye on it as she readied a spell.


(OOC: Hide +21.  Readied action to cast fireball when the call to attack is made, on any sizeable group of badguys without hitting any of the good guys.)


----------



## Zerth (Jun 27, 2004)

*Zass'sk, lizardfolk Cagebreaker*

*Zass'sk hated to leave his companions to fight the enemy, but he knew he was the fastest and therefore the best choice to deliver the warning to Deepwater. The massive lizardman moved forward with best possible speed. It was always surprising to see the usually calm and passive chunk of scales move so rapidly.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2004)

*Zass'sk's speed brings him into Deepwell in mere minutes.  The duegar and svirfneblin look up in some alarm; running is generally never good.*

"What passes?" one of the duegar men demands.

~~~

*With the flood of darkenbeasts on the scene, Alyshia lets loose with a massive fireball in their midst.  About a third of them seem entirely uneffected by the magic, another third seem to roll and dive to bypass the worse of it, and the remaining third, the ones in the front, take it full in the chest.  The darkenbeasts scream in anger at this assault and start to dive toward the lake.*

*Eleth plucks up a pair of arrows and fires twice, further wounding one of the darkenbeasts.  Grim also fires his crossbow, targeting the lead creature, hitting it at the joint of the wing and the body.*

*With a scream the darkenbeasts dive toward the ground, both near the shore and close to where the fireball was launched from.  Gortag smiles invisibly and slices one of the darkenbeasts in half with his axe, sending the creature screaming to the ground in two pieces.  The skum, hidden in Grim's illusion, use their spears and maces to skewer and crush any darkenbeast that dives too close.  Zykovian, seeing the darkenbeasts landing near Alyshia with their backs presented so temptingly, takes a swipe at one of their burnt bodies.  His claw slashes in deeply, bringing a spurt of blood and a surprised yelp from the darkenbeast.  To his left Zykovian can see the forms of guards, draconic ogres and trolls, pounding toward the aboleth's cavern.  They'll be here in just moments.*

[OOC - Alyshia's SR failed on some, and for the rest some made their saves and some didn't.  Those that failed their saves took 16 points of fire damage, and those that made their saves take 8.  Eleth hits a 20 and a 28 for a total of 16 point of damage to one.  Grim hits an 18 for 4 points of damage (too far away for sneak attack damage).  Gortag his a wounded one with a 26 for 26 points of damage, dropping it.  Zykovian hits a 21 for 17 points of damage.  There are 18 darkenbeasts near Grim/Gortag/the scum/and anyone else near the shore.  There are 6 darkenbeasts near the entrace to the cavern near Alyshia and Zykovian.  Zykovian is aware of the draconic guards, they'll be there next round, and he sees at least fifteen of them.]


----------



## Zerth (Jul 2, 2004)

*Zass'sk*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Zass'sk's speed brings him into Deepwell in mere minutes. The duegar and svirfneblin look up in some alarm; running is generally never good.*
> 
> "What passes?" one of the duegar men demands.



*Zass'sk takes a few seconds to catch his breath before answering to the duergar.*

"The aboleth is under attack. Many enemies, Sek-ai'sy is in danger. My companions have gone to help, but it might not be enough. I don't know much more, I ran here to warn you as quickly as possible."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

*The duegar looks alarmed and turns to his companion.*

"Evacuate now, all scouts to the aboleth pool, someone get a message to Lardorn," he says in a low voice.  Lardorn is the next closest community.  As the other duegar goes, he quietly goes to each person, he see and talks to them for a moment.  Each of these people tells someone else and so on.  In a manner of minutes the town is notified and people start pulling on small backpacks and skittering down escape routes.  Within ten minutes the scouts start running through Deepwell, back toward the aboleth pool.

"Join your companions, give Sek-ai'sy time to escape and then follow him.  He has the most vital of our knowledge with him, so protect him if you can," the duegar warns, and gives the lizardman a slap on the back in encouragement.  "Go!"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 2, 2004)

Gortag takes a swings, lauching a great roar, and land his axe in the mass.

OOC: Gortag take a five foot step to be near as much beat as possible, and then full attack, trying to hit and cleave for a maximum of damage.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 2, 2004)

*Zass'sk*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Join your companions, give Sek-ai'sy time to escape and then follow him. He has the most vital of our knowledge with him, so protect him if you can," the duegar warns, and gives the lizardman a slap on the back in encouragement. "Go!"



*Zass'sk nods and then the lizardman is on the move again, running back to his companions. He will stop to drink a potion of _Mage Armor_, before he reaches the battlefield.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 2, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

*Grim falls back and creates a _blur_ effect around himself, hoping to ward off the blows of any creatures that approach, then draws his rapier.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon: 101/101 hps, 24 pps, AC: 26*

Zykovian was silent in his work, attacking the darkenbeast as best as he could.  His charged claws ripped through the hide of the beast, but it appeared to be made of sterner stuff.  Zykovian spared a glance down the tunnel, and thought _'Brute squad coming up . . . soften with the beasts, slam with the brute squad, casters shouldn't be too far behind.  I gave up leading something like this to fighting against it . . . Sigh . . . I'll just have to see if that was the right choice.'_

"Bigger threats coming down the tunnel, should be right on top of us right now,"  Zykovian explained to Alyshia.  "Don't suppose you can slow them down?"

*Zykovian took another swing at the beast and retreated toward the water, covering Alyshia if he was able to.*

OOC: Actions, Psi combat (Zykovian has overwhelm buffer), Activate his Boots of Speed (Free action), Attack *Claws:* +13 (1d8 + 1d4 [psionic] +8 (20 x2) , healing a like amount, then move 30' toward the water, or as much as he can covering Alyshia.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 2, 2004)

“I can certainly try,” Alyshia said in reply.  She drew a wand from her belt pouch, and pointed it at the entrance of the cavern.  Briefly, she wondered why she did not think to do this sooner, but she put the thought out of her mind as she invoked the words to activate the wand.  “Fotoricettore!”

(OOC: Used the wand of web.  She’s trying to use the full area of the spell to web up as much of the passage as possible.)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 3, 2004)

*Eleth ignores the darkenbeasts momentarily on hearing the warning.*

_Let the skum deal with these, I'll play to my talents._

*Eleth run for the cave entrance (run action) placing himself close enough to sneak attack the draconic creatures next round.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

*Zass'sk's speed brings him swiftly to the battle, and he drinks down a potion of invisible armor as he goes.  Dashing into the aboleth's chamber, he can see his companions fighting a veritable swarm of darkenbeasts.  Yells from further down the corridor sound like larger things are coming as well.*

*Alyshia throws up a web to fill the entrance to the caves, and is rewarded by some yells from the other side as those in the front ranks are caught in it.  Someone will cut through it eventually, but you'll be ready for them.  Zykovian rakes his claws along the underside of the darkenbeast, crushing the creature's mind with his own in the windswept plains of the mindscape.  The creature is badly hurt, but doesn't drop.  Both Zykovian and Alyshia turn and run toward the lake, the remaining darkenbeasts trying to fly after them, two of them scoring lucky hits on Zykovian with their knife-like claws.*

*Grim blurs his own shape, two darkenbeasts diving at him and missing, as Gortag steps into the thick of them and begins to swing his axe.  Five swings later, three dead darkenbeasts and one badly wounded lay at his feet, their blood pouring out onto the stone.*

*Eleth dashes for the entrance and hides himself close.  The creatures will break through soon, and he'll be right there to welcome them properly...*

*Screams come from the other side of the webbing, and suddenly it begins to burn, the entrance becoming a sheet of fire.  Eleth can feel the intense heat from where he is, scortching his face even behind sheltering stones.*

[OOC - Zykovian hits and heals for 14 points of damage.  Two darkenbeasts  hit him for 14 points of damage.  Gortag hit a lot for an obscene amount of damage.  Like 175.  Wow.]


----------



## Zerth (Jul 13, 2004)

*Zass'sk, lizardfolk monk*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Zass'sk's speed brings him swiftly to the battle, and he drinks down a potion of invisible armor as he goes. Dashing into the aboleth's chamber, he can see his companions fighting a veritable swarm of darkenbeasts. Yells from further down the corridor sound like larger things are coming as well.*



*Even though the numbers of the darkenbeasts are many, his friends don't seem to have much difficulty fighting them, so Zass'sk decides to prepare for the bigger enemies, that are approaching from the dark corridor. He drinks another potion and grows bigger and stronger and moves closer to the battle.*

(OOC: Use potion of _Enlarge Person _and move closer. Current spells & effects: _Mage Armor_ [+4 armor bonus], _Enlarge Person_ [+2 Str, -2 Dex, -1 Atk rolls, -1 AC, 10 ft reach, +4 grapple checks, unarmed damage up to 3d6]. AC 24, HP 101/101.)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 13, 2004)

*Eleth will 5 foot step to be able to see around the corner, and scan for draconic spellcasters.  If one is withing 30' he'll full attack it (+21/+21/+16 for 1d8+2d6+11 each, with an addtions +4d6 each if they're flatfooted which they should be b/c of shadowblend).  If one is within 75' he'll move and manyshot it (+19, 2d8+4d6+22, can get +4d6 sneak attack).  Otherwise he'll ready an action to manyshot the first that comes within 30' of him.*

_So, they're not above burning those trapped in the webs to get through.  Figures, dragon scum._


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon: 97/101 hps, 24 pps, AC: 26*

Zykovian snarled at the tear in his shoulder from the darkenbeast's claw.  He looked to where Alyshia was, making certain that he was between the beasts and her.

Depending on how close he was to the water's edge, Zykovian will back up and fight, looking to heal more that he takes in.  If a group presents itself nicely, Zykovian will breath on them.

OOC: Psionic Attack, (Breath DC 18, 6d8) or (Claws: +13 (1d8 + 1d4 [psionic] +8 (20 x2). One add'l attack if full attack from haste).

Did the inertial barrier absorb 10 pts of that damage? Powers included Animal Affinity - Constitution, Improved Biofeedback (cast earlier), Claws of the Vampire, and Inertial Barrier, using a total of 16 power points


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 13, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

*Grim draws his rapier and begins attacking the darkenbeasts; no sense in wasting too much magic on the things.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 16, 2004)

Alyshia tries to stay close to the half dragon as they retreat toward the lake.  She kept a close watch on the darkenbeasts.  If any formed into a group, she would cast fireball upon that group (assuming the blast would not harm any allies).  If not, then she would target the creatures that Zykovian had wounded, pelting them with magic missiles.  Between arcane incantations, she hummed quietly to herself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

*Zass'sk down another potion and feels himself ripple and grow to enormous proportions.  Moving nearer to the fiery entrance, he readies himself to strike the first draconic fool stepped through.  Eleth also kept his bow drawn as the web continues to burn.*

*Over by the lake, the battle rages on.  Alyshia targets her _fireball_ on a group of squealing darkenbeasts that have yet to land.  A few wing out of the center of it, but others are caught and badly burned by the fiery fury.  Grim delivers another blow to a beast stupid enough to attack him, while Gortag swings his axe about him in an orgy of slaughter, taking down the wounded darkenbeasts as they attempt to swarm him.  Bodies pile up around the half-orc, as the skum do their best to imitate him with their spears, taking down a few more.*

*Zykovian finds one last group of darkenbeasts that looked like they were gathering to make a final charge, and screams at them, shreading away some of their remaining flesh.  The remaining ones alive swarm on Zykovian and Gortag, clawing at them in desperate fury, opening up small wounds.*

*The web is starting to fall apart in chunks of fiery ooze, and the screaming is getting louder.  They'll be upon you soon.*

[OOC - Alyshia's _fireball_ hits a group of five, two made their saves, damage is 21, 10 for those that made it.  Grim hits a 23 for 1 point of damage.  Zykovian did indeed take 10 less due to the Inertial Field, sorry, my bad.  Gortag hits a lot for a lot.  Seriously, I don't even bother anymore.  It's crazy!  Zykovian and Gortag get hit twice each, the former for 7 points of damage (minus the inertial shield or what-have-you) and the latter for 9 points of damage.]


----------



## Zerth (Jul 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Zass'sk down another potion and feels himself ripple and grow to enormous proportions. Moving nearer to the fiery entrance, he readies himself to strike the first draconic fool stepped through.*



*Zass'sk takes a good position on the side of the cave entrance and waits.*

(OOC: Zass'sk delays until he can see, what is coming through. I'll post my action, once that is clear.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon: 97/101 hps, 24 pps, AC: 26*

Zykovian struck out against the darkenbeasts, hoping to eliminate the weaker foes before the real threat made its way down the tunnel.  Alyshia's webs had bought some valuable time . . . the question in Zykovian's mind - was it enough.

Against the multiple foes, Zykovian looked to keep any threats away from Alyshia first, then eliminate any flankers next.

OOC: Psionic Attack, (Claws: +13 (1d8 + 1d4 [psionic] +8 (20 x2). One add'l attack if full attack from haste).

Active Powers included Animal Affinity - Con, Improved Biofeedback (cast earlier), Claws of the Vampire, and Inertial Barrier.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 18, 2004)

*Alyshia focused on staying close to Zykovian.  For a moment, she glanced around for the faerie dragon, wanting to keep a close eye on him.  If she finds him, and sees that he is closeby and not causing any trouble, she would aim more magic missiles at any darkenbeasts that Zykovian had previously wounded.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

*With a refeshed wave of heat, the web finally collapses, and green-scaled ogres leap over the charred remains of both the spell and their comrades.  Faintly visible behind them are scaled, robed human holding wands and glowing with arcane power.  Eleth fires three arrows at the closest one, each one striking it in the chest.  With a faint gasp and a downward glance at the arrow shafts, the dragon-mage collapses.*

*The faerie dragon Alyshia doesn't immediately spot, nor can she hear it right now.  Gortag and the skum take down the rest of the squalling darkenbeasts, pinning the squirming creatures to the floor and slaying them without mercy.*

[OOC - Eleth hits 3 times for 99 freaking points of damage.  Between Gortag and the scum, the rest of the darkenbeasts are toast.  You guys have bigger fish to fry.  6 dragnoic ogres are coming towards you, with an indeterminate number of spellcasters behind them.]


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 97/101 hps, 24pps*

Zykovian waited watching the actions of the enemies.  If the ogres took too long getting to him, Zykovian was going to hurl a power stone of concussion at them as they approached.  If the Ogres avoided him, Zykovian was going to activate his Null Psionics Field and close with the mages.  Finally, if it looked as though the ogres were going to get to him, Zykovian would wait to fully attack the creatures.

OOC: Psionic Attack, (Claws: +13 (1d8 + 1d4 [psionic] +8 (20 x2). One add'l attack if full attack from haste).

Active Powers included Animal Affinity - Con, Improved Biofeedback, Claws of the Vampire, and Inertial Barrier.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 19, 2004)

*Eleth ignores the ogres, leaving them to his melee-happy friends, and targets another mage, swiftly moving forward and firing two more arrows with a single shot.*

OOC: Eleth will move 45' (move action) and then multishot a second draconic mage.  Attack +19, damage 2d8+4d6+22.  If the mages are less than 75' away from him at the start, he deals an additional 4d6 sneak attack damage.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 19, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

*Grim moves to circle around the brute squad, hurling a _scorching ray_ at one of the wand-carrying figures.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Alyshia cursed under her breath when she realized that she could not find the faerie dragon.  It was possible that it was hiding… but it was just as possible that he had been sent ahead as a spy.  She shook her head in annoyance, before turning her attention onto the new enemies.  Murmuring the words of power, she sent a an arrow of noxious chemicals hurtling toward one of the ogres.*

(OOC: Cast Melf’s Acid Arrow, reflex save DC 17)


----------



## Zerth (Jul 20, 2004)

*Zass'sk activates the _Paws of Cheetah_ and steps in to pummel the closest dragonic ogre with his fists.*

(OOC: Activate Haste item [free], then full attack +15/+15/+15/+10, damage 3d6+9. AC 25, HP 101/101. Current active spells: _Mage Armor_, _Enlarge Person_, _Haste_.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

*Zykovian hurls the stone of _concussion_ at the incoming draconic ogres, shattering it in front of the feet of the first one and pummeling his mind with force.  Alyshia's arrow splatters on one of the green-scaled ogres, but seems to have not the slightest effect.*

*Grim can't get a good view of the casters from his position by the shore with the brute squad in between himself and them.  Maybe if he got some altitude, or was able to move closer along the wall without being seen...  Gortag leaves his position from the shore to charge the draconic ogres, axe raised high.*

*Eleth can't move forward without making himself a target for several massive draconic ogres, so he remains in the shadows and targets another mage about a hundred feet away.  The arrow flies true, burying itself deep into the chest of the mage.  He gives a gasp and flees farther down the passage, beyond the range of Eleth's sight, leaving three other mages still barely in view about a hundred and twenty feet away.  Another six ogres, in addition to the ones that are already in the room, and between him and them.*

*Zass'sk speeds himself up and leaps at the closest ogre, slamming his fists and feet into them with brutal force, snapping its neck back and dropping it to the ground.  The ogre's two brothers turn on Zass'sk, each hitting him with one massive fist, flesh brusing and pulping under their blows.*

[OOC - The ogre makes his Fort save for _concussion_, taking only 5 points damage.  Eleth hits once for 40 points of damage.  Zass'sk hits three times, once critically, for 72 points of damage.  Zass'sk is hit twice for a total of 30 points of damage.]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon: 97/101 hps, 24 pps, AC: 26*

Zykovian looked to Alyshia over his shoulder and said, "Don't bother with the arrows, the ogre's are green scales - immune to acid.  A small benefit from their sire."

Zykovian activated his boots and waited for the ogres to approach, not wanting to leave the defense of Alyshia.  He looked at the distance remaining and at his bow, determining if it was worth his while to even ready it, or if the ogres would be too close.

_'How's the escape coming,'_ Zykovian thought loudly in his head directing it back into the waters.

OOC: Psionic Attack, (Claws: +15 (1d8 + 1d4 [psionic] +8 (20 x2). One add'l attack if full attack from haste).  Or, if it doesn't appear that the ogres will get to him this moment, Ready Bow, Fire one shot [Mighty +6 Composite Longbow +1: +9 (1d8 + 7 (20 x3)].

Active Powers included Animal Affinity - Con, Haste, Improved Biofeedback, Claws of the Vampire, and Inertial Barrier.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 21, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

*Grim hastily mutters the words to an _invisibility_ spell, then rushes to close with the casters.*


----------



## Zerth (Jul 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Zass'sk speeds himself up and leaps at the closest ogre, slamming his fists and feet into them with brutal force, snapping its neck back and dropping it to the ground. The ogre's two brothers turn on Zass'sk, each hitting him with one massive fist, flesh brusing and pulping under their blows.*



*Zass'sk hisses in fury and pain as the ogres strike back at him. He doesn't back down an inch, however, and retaliates with another flurry of blows.*

(OOC: Full attack +15/+15/+15/+10, damage 3d6+9. First three attacks on one ogre and the last will be a trip attack [Improved Trip & Large size] on the other. AC 25, HP 71/101.)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 21, 2004)

_Run all you want, you can't escape my vengeance._

*Another three arrows sing from Eleth's bow in quick succession.*

OOC: Attacks at +21/+21/+16 for 1d8+2d6+11 each.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 26, 2004)

“Thanks,” Alyshia said in reply to Zykovian’s advice.  In her mind, she sorted through the spells she knew.  Fire probably would not work, and acid was not an option either.  Holding her wand aloft, she tried to entangle the ogres in the sticky webbing, without trapping her allies.

(OOC: Used Wand of Web once more, if it is possible to trap them without getting any of the good guys stuck.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 26, 2004)

*Alyshia's _web_ sticks shut the opening again, but almost immediately begins to burn from the flaming chunks left near it.  In the hellish glow, the ogres wade into the assembled skum, led by Gortag.  Eleth can't fire through the web, so he trains his bow on the draconic ogre Zass'sk is fightning.  Between the two of them it comes down, bones broken, and arrows sticking out of its back.*

*From the waters flow the thoughts of the aboleth, _Come quickly, before the spellcasters get through, hurry!_.  The skum continue to fight, giving everyone time to get in their last attacks and run.  Zerth can get off one arrow that strikes a ogre in the shoulder, but it keeps running.  Grim is now invisible, but has a decision to make.  _Come to me, hurry.  Come close to me, breath in the mucus around me, you will be able to breathe underwater,_ the aboleth's thoughts come again.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon: 97/101 hps, 24 pps, AC: 26*

_'Just what I wanted to do today . . . breathe mucus of an aboleth,'_ Zykovian thought disgustingly.  He glanced around the room making certain everyone appeared to get the mental communication.

Zykovian then turned his head and told Alyshia, "Go . . . I'll be right behind you."

Zykovian then waited (attacking those that closed), until she did.  Zykovian gave a last glance at the others (and if everyone was moving to the water), followed after her.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 27, 2004)

*Zass'sk, lizardfolk monk*

*As the ogre in front of him falls to his strikes and Eleth's arrows, Zass'sk decides this is the right time to retreat underwater like the aboleth wishes. While wearing the Breath of All, Zass'sk has no need to worry about breathing underwater. He turns around and runs towards the water diving in with a big splash. The lizardman will stay behind and help those party members, who might have trouble swimming once he has reached the water.*


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 27, 2004)

*Eleth waits for those behind him to make it out, then dashes for the edge of the lake.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 29, 2004)

*Alyshia tried not to make a face at the thought of breathing aboleth slime, but it was difficult.  She glanced around once more, to see if she could fine the faerie dragon.  Then, she began moving toward the waters where the aboleth was located.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

*The party plunges into the water, the aboleth lurking close to the surface.  Disgusting as it is, they surpress their own instincts for survival and inhale, coughing and choaking, but suddenly able to breathe.  However, you don't know if you're every going to be able to get that _smell_ out of your nostrils.*

_My remaining skum will stay behind... and it seems your friend Gortag is also staying.  He wants them to focus on him so that you can get away.  Hurry, his sacrifice must not be in vain,_ Sek-ai'sy's voice pours into your mind, leaving the feeling of slime behind.  In the vauge dimmness of the water, you can see a darker hole that must have been covered with boulders the aboleth just moved.  Just on the other side of the hole are tightly-wrapped chests, sealed with wax, and wrapped in protective spells.  These boxes contain the accumulated knowledge of dragon-fighting, the allies of the resistance, their surmises and hunches about draconic politics, and various other things too precious to leave to a living mind, where it could be destroyed forever.

*The aboleth swims through, and you follow after.  With a mighty heave, it pulls another boulder over the entrance again, and turns to the unknown dark of a long, and lonely Underdark river.*

_Help me move the chests... I think I have a solution.  This waterway is long, but it eventually comes near the surface.  It is close to a village, a place where the halfling traders come.  It is time to put this knowledge to use.  We could use the waterways to conduct a raid, since we're trapped down here, and get some of this knowledge to the traders.  And it's possible we could find some waterways down here, ones to get to dragon lairs we didn't think possible.  But we'll need the help of the halflings, and you'll have to do it.  I dare not come into daylight.  You are the dragon-hunters, I am merely a keeper of knowledge,_ it says, its musings oozing over your minds.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 30, 2004)

*Zass'sk, lizardfolk monk*

*Zass'sk follows the aboleth swimming with powerful strokes and guiding his direction with the long tail. The lizardfolk are able swimmers and Zass'sk enjoys the trek underwater very much as he doesn't even need to breath the aboleth's mucus. He helps with moving the precious chests of knowledge as they move along to the dark underground waterways, which he is somewhat familiar with having escaped from surface via underground river himself. His thoughts wander back to surface as the aboleth mentions the halfling village as their destination. The lizardman knows the underdark is his home now, but he misses the light and the beautiful nature aboveground. Yes, it will be nice to go back, even if it's only for a short while.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

*Sek-ai'sy has you swim for quite a while, allowing you to grab onto and take a ride when you grow tired.  It seems hours before you finally stop and surface.  It seems there's a crack to the surface here.  It's small and covered, but there's a dry rocky ledge below it where you can rest at least.*

_Above here is a village, one where halfling traders pass through frequently.  The information in some of the chests... now that Deepwell is gone, we will have to act quickly.  If you can get up there, contact them somehow, compare the information they have to ours, they could point you toward a draconic weakness, one that I do not know of.  You will have to carry on the legacy of Deepwell alone, as I must go and hide myself away from the dragons,_ Sek-ai'sy tells you, resignation in its mental voice.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 2, 2004)

*Alyshia’s heart sinks when she hears that they have to retreat to the surface.  It was bearable at night, but during the daytime it was so bright that she had a difficult time seeing what she was doing.  And they sky, it just seemed to go upward forever!  She really did not care for the world above the Underdark, but it was necessary to go there, in order to keep the knowledge that had been accumulated about the dragons from being lost.  _It’ll be an adventure._ She reasoned to herself, and was content with that knowledge.*

_Sek-ai'sy, thank you for all that you have done.  We shall do our best to take this knowledge to safety, and use it to hit those dragons where it hurts.  You have done a great service to our cause.  Please be safe. _


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 2, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"I mislike the idea of heading onto the surface, but I agree it appears to be our only option at this point.  We shall, of course, travel only by night; many of us are too sensitive to bear the sun, and we'd be easily spotted by any flying patrols."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 3, 2004)

"If scouting is needed, I can do well there.  My cloak of shadowkind will keep me protected.  Besides that, I have lived under the sky before, and I know the surface world."


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon: 97/101 hps, 24 pps, AC: 26*

Zykovian followed the others, breathing in the mucus.  When the aboleth explained about Gortag, Zykovian briefly thought about going back after him.  He was an excellent warrior and Zykovian didn't want to lose him.  But, apparently Gortag had made his choice (or the aboleth made it for him), and Zykovian did not like the odds in the room.

Carrying the chests was not a problem of strength for Zykovian, they were awkward and difficult to navigate while swimming - at least for him.

_'The surface,'_ Zykovian thought, _'Not someplace I expected to be, but perhaps I could pass myself off as a half-dragon on a mission.  It depends on just how fast and far the news has traveled of what happened below._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2004)

_Now it is darkness up above, now you can hide.  Zykovian might be your leader, a simple trick bound to fool the more foolish guardians.  Here is near a great forest, guarded by one of the landwyrms.  They often lead their duties to half-dragons, and traders stop often.  At least you can get better information than I, and a better place to start.  Go, the climb gets no shorter for the waiting,_ Sek-ai'sy broadcasts to all, beginning to sink deeper into the water.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 12, 2004)

"I'll scout out the top."

*Without waiting for the others' responses, Eleth dons his cloak and begins to climb upwards.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 12, 2004)

_Farewell Sek-ai'sy,_  Alyshia says within her mind.  As Eleth begins to swim toward the opening, she begins to follow as best she could, hoping to aid him with her spells.  However, the way was slow going for her, as she was unused to swimming.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 12, 2004)

_We will not fail you_, Zass'sk sends a last mental message to the Aboleth already looking up and measuring the difficulty of the climbing effort ahead.

"I can take someone small with me, if the climb is too difficult," the lizardman says.

*He waits if someone takes his offer and then begins climbing slowly upwards, using his claws to get a better grip.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 12, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon: 97/101 hps, 24 pps, AC: 26*

_'How will we contact you again, once we have this information?'_  Zykovian asked of the aboleth.

Zykovian lagged behind, ensuring everyone had the ability to continue and move forward.  He looked around for the pseudodragon, uncertain if it had accompanied them.  _'In the water'_, Zykovian thought, _'the creature should be easier to discern if invisible.'_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2004)

_Write your intentions on something waterproof and drop it down here.  I will find it, write a return reply, and place it on the shore,_ the aboleth says quietly.

*The pseudodragon is not in evidence.  Where did that little nuisence go?*


----------



## Keia (Aug 13, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 97/101 hps, 24pps*



			
				aboleth said:
			
		

> _Write your intentions on something waterproof and drop it down here.  I will find it, write a return reply, and place it on the shore,_ the aboleth says quietly.




_'Very well,'_ Zykovian thought in return.  Zykovian began the climb with the others carrying his burden of chests.  He looked around in area as he went, using his enchanted eyes to see if he could spot the pseudodragon.  

With a good deal of concern in his voice, Zykovian asked, "Did anyone see where that poor little dragon got to?"

_'Should kill him just to be on the safe side,'_ Zykovian thought as he made his climb with the others.

OOC: See Invisible (permanent spell). Bluff +27 on concern and worry in question.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 13, 2004)

*Zass'sk, lizardfolk monk*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> With a good deal of concern in his voice, Zykovian asked, "Did anyone see where that poor little dragon got to?"



*Zass'sk is quick to offer his opinion on the pseudodragon they met earlier.*

"I knew it was foolish to trust it. The little one was a spy. Maybe intentionally, maybe not. But if it shows it's whiny little face around us again, I will break it's neck," Zass'sk hisses as he continues to climb.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 16, 2004)

Alyshia struggled with her burden as she tried to climb.  There had to be an easier way to do this.  Hear the conversation, she glanced over to Zykovian and Zass'sk.

"I don't know, I thought he was kinda cute, in an annoying sort of way."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

*Climbing upward, you can look below you to see the aboleth disappearing into the gloom of the waters.  You're now alone, climbing toward a surface only a few of you have been before.  Faint white light illuminates the way, and as you break the surface after a grueling time of climbing, you see a pure white sphere the gently illuminate the night sky.  Smaller pinpoints of light are scattered across the sky, only deepening the shadows under the tall things with leaves on them where you emerge from the ground.  Those who have been on the surface recognize this as an old grove of oaks.*

*You see no habitation from where you are at, and there is enough cover from low bushes and shrubs to hide in.*


----------



## Zerth (Aug 24, 2004)

*Zass'sk, lizardfolk monk*

_Ahhh, finally on surface. I've missed the fresh air so much. Being underground is just not for me._

*Zass'sk climbs all the way up and helps others with getting the chests on surface.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon: 97/101 hps, 24 pps, AC: 26*

*Zykovian kept to the back of the group, ushering up those that remained into the darkness.  He occasionally looked back the way they had come, to make certain that pursuit was not following.*

OOC: Spot +11. See Invisible is still active, keeping an eye out for trouble.  Finally back from Gencon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

(It's night, not day, the full moon is in the sky now)

*Zykovian notices no pursuit at present.*


----------



## Zerth (Aug 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> (It's night, not day, the full moon is in the sky now)



(OOC:  So it seems. I've edited my post, so it makes some sense.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

*Hiding in the brush, and listening carefully, the party can hear no sounds of civilization closeby.  Which perhaps is all for the best; at least there is less of a chance for someone to stumble into camp unexpectedly.  The night is long, but eventually begins to lighten into a nigh-intolerable brightness for those born in the Underdark.  Very faintly in the distance you can hear the small rustles of animals, and just over them, a childish shout to the west.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 31, 2004)

Alyshia sighed in frustration upon seeing the beginnings of dawn on the horizon.  Unlike sme of her drow companions, she had never developed a tolerance for the daytime.  Hearing the laughter in the distance, she raised her eyebrows, and looked around to see if anyone else had heard it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 31, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"That sounded like a halfling; no dragon-spawn sounds quite so child-like unless they're tearing something to pieces like the wings off a moth.  I would suggest we move to the west, but those with eyes who can stand this light should keep an extra eye out for ambush."


----------



## Zerth (Aug 31, 2004)

*Zass'sk*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "That sounded like a halfling; no dragon-spawn sounds quite so child-like unless they're tearing something to pieces like the wings off a moth. I would suggest we move to the west, but those with eyes who can stand this light should keep an extra eye out for ambush."



"Yes, we should go. I will keep my eyes open," Zass'sk says.


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half Sapphire Dragon 97/101 hps*



			
				Grim said:
			
		

> "That sounded like a halfling; no dragon-spawn sounds quite so child-like unless they're tearing something to pieces like the wings off a moth.  I would suggest we move to the west, but those with eyes who can stand this light should keep an extra eye out for ambush."




"Present company excluded, I hope," Zykovian said deeply, looking at his own hand for an instant.  "I can see fine in this light, and will keep watch as well," nodded to Zass'sk.

"What do you want done with the chests?"   Zykovian asked. "Are we carrying them or hiding them someplace?"

OOC: What is the size, number and weight of the chests of information?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 31, 2004)

"Oh, yes, of course, present company excepted.  My apologies."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 5, 2004)

"West it is,then," Alyshia said at last, casting a vexed look at the light in the sky to the east.  "It's probably not a good idea to carry the chests with us, in case we run into anybody hostile.  We could try to hide the chests with spells, but I don't know how long we'll be away.  If there isn't someone here to recast the spells, the disguise will fade with time.  Perhaps we could bury them?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 6, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for my absence, I was away at a camp without internet access.

"I don't know about burying them.  Too many landwyrms and the like to make me feel comfortable about that."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2004)

*The chests are the size of regular chests, roughly two feet square.  There are six of them, and they weight, on average, about fourty pounds.*

*If Zass'sk slips into the woods, he can eel through the underbrush, and eventually spies the source of the laughter and shouting.  Some young human children are out picking berries under the supervision of two older human women.  The women give faint, indulgant smiles, though their faces are lined with worry.  A path can be seen behind them, most likely leading to the village.*


----------



## Zerth (Sep 12, 2004)

*Zass'sk moves slowly and quietly away from the humans and back to others.*

"Humans. Many little ones and two adult females picking berries. A path to village behind them. Should we just walk past them to village? Talk to them?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 12, 2004)

"It might be worthwhile to find out where we are.  The question is, is the village important enough for the dragons to have a spy here."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2004)

"Of course it is!  Pretty greenie he is, little and cute, when he's asleep," says a voice from a treebranch overhead.  As everyone's eyes snap upwards, the form of the faerie dragon shimmers into view.  "But he has a nasty temper when he doesn't get his way."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 15, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"And if he disappears, how long before his masters know?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 16, 2004)

"Not too long, I think, they like their pretty scaled ones, yes they do.  Someone comes by every week or so for something or other, and they have to see pretty green scales, yes they do," the faerie dragon says, with one claw to its head as if thinking very hard.


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 97/101 hps, 24pps*

_'try not to kill him. . . .try not to kill him . . . try him to kill him,'_ Zykovian thought to himself as a pleasant smile crossed his face at the re-appearance of the pseudodragon.

"So I take it you've been through this area before . . . what else can you tell us of it?  Are there any other dragons around other than the green scale?"  Zykovian asked.  _'Certainly hope the green scale is a green and not an emerald . . . '_


----------



## Zerth (Sep 16, 2004)

*Zass'sk*

"So the little one has returned to spy on us. I wonder, who's going to attack us behind the next corner," Zass'sk says. 

"That little pest brings bad luck to us."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

"No, no other dragons, just the green scale.  He's rather stinky.  And vain.  Looks at himself in the mirror all the time.  Yup, yup," the fairy dragon answers Zykovian.  However, it looks fairly hurt upon hearing Zass'sk's words.  "I didn't spy!  I didn't!  I didn't!" it shrieks in indignation, its voice getting louder with every word.  The background chatter from the berry-picking party goes silent.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 22, 2004)

Alyshia could not help but to smile slightly at the sight of the fairy dragon.  She was not certain if she trusted the little creature; she had no way of knowing if it was a spy or simply a nuisance.  However, when it starts to shout, she casts a nervous look in the direction of the berry-picking party.

"Now, little one, there is no need to shout," she said, taking a step closer and holding her empty hands up.  "Where did you go during the battle?  And what more can you tell us about the area?"  She cast a hasty glance toward Zass'sk, silently pleading with him not to give the fairy dragon a reason to get loud again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*The fairy dragon calms down a bit at Alyshia's voice.*

"I got all scared... so I turned myself invisible and hit, I did, I did!" it says with a hint of pride in its voice.  "And then I followed you."


----------



## Zerth (Sep 22, 2004)

*Zass'sk says nothing more, remaining all calm and stoic as always, but he's grumbling something inaudible as he glances the the fairy dragon.* 

_This must be a master plan of the enemy. Send a little idiot to break them apart from the inside. Yeah... This is worse than fighting a dozen great wyrms._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 22, 2004)

*Eleth eyes the fairy dragon distrustfully, then speaks.*

"I'm going to go scout out the area around the village, I'll return quickly."


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 97/101 hps, 24pps*

*Zykovian noted the silence that followed the little dragon's outburst.  He sighed, then thought through several courses of action.  There was a good possibility that they were being observed or at least listened upon.  If that was the case, it was important to start portraying his image of a half-dragon minion on a mission for his master.*

Zykovian scanned their surroundings to see if he could discern the presence of others.



			
				Eleth said:
			
		

> "I'm going to go scout out the area around the village, I'll return quickly."




"Hold on, Eleth,"  Zykovian said in more an ordered deep tone, "if we are to complete the mission successfully, we will a little more information before setting out.  I agree that scouting the village would be good, but wait for the moment."

"Little one,"  Zykovian said talking to the pseudodragon again, now that it had calmed a bit, "it seems you've been through this area before . . . what else can you tell us of it.  Particularly, the name of the green and if there are any other areas of note nearby."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 26, 2004)

"Green scale?  His name is Zartalex, silly name silly scales... I know a place that grows pretty flowers and has a nice place to swim, it's not far, and there's a friendly cat that plays with me," the fairy dragon says brightly.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 27, 2004)

*Hearing Zykovian, Eleth holds off on leaving for the moment.*

"I think we shouldn't remain here too long, if the workers heard us someone may come and investigate soon."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 27, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"I agree.  Let us head to the north, to make an angle away from possible pursuit."  Grim suits action to words.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 27, 2004)

*Zass'sk nods in agreement and starts moving using the undergrowth to conceal him. He will carry one of chests.*


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half Sapphire Dragon 97/101 hps*



			
				Pseudodragon said:
			
		

> "Green scale?  His name is Zartalex, silly name silly scales... I know a place that grows pretty flowers and has a nice place to swim, it's not far, and there's a friendly cat that plays with me," the fairy dragon says brightly.




"Not what I had in mind,"  Zykovian added, "but let's head in that direction anyway.  Someone stealthy take point, I'll take rear guard and carry a chest or two."

On Grim's suggestion to head north, Zykovian understood his reasoning and nodded agreed.  "Alright, north it is . . at least initially.  Let's move out."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 29, 2004)

"That sounds lovely," Alyshia says in response to the faerie dragon's suggestion.  "Let us make haste, wherever we are headed, before the berry picking party comes looking for us."  With that said, she moved over to one of the chests and picked it up.  It was heavy, but she could make due.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2004)

*Heading north through the woods, the little fairy dragon paces you by climbing, leaping, and flying through the trees.  You hear some sounds behind you, but it seems the peasents are leaving rather than confronting the noise-makers.  Within a half-hour, resting in a sun-filled forest clearing, you all find yourselves in a very quiet place in the deep woods.*


----------



## Zerth (Sep 29, 2004)

*Zass'sk puts down the chest he was carrying under a tree. He observes the quiet clearing for a moment before speaking.*

"Maybe take a break and then Eleth goes to scout the village? I can go back and cover some of the tracks we left."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 29, 2004)

*Eleth nods silently.*


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2004)

Zykovian, upon arriving at the clear, set the chests he was carrying next to Zass'sk's.  He stood and stretched, using the action to cover his scan of the clearing for trouble (using see invisible as well as spot).  When Zykovian was finished stretching, he looked for signs of the cat . . . .



			
				Zass'sk said:
			
		

> "Maybe take a break and then Eleth goes to scout the village? I can go back and cover some of the tracks we left."




"Sounds good to me, let's secure this area, then cover our tracks while Eleth is checking the village," Zykovian replied.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 29, 2004)

Alyshia is very pleased upon realizing that they have made it to the clearing.  She puts down her heavy load, and stretches to work out the aching muscles in her arms.  She nodes slightly as the others discuss what to do next, before turning to Eleth.  "Want any company in scouting the village?  I'm pretty good at sneaking about, and we can go under the cover of an invisibility spell.  It might help us to get past the humans."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 30, 2004)

"An extra pair of eyes could be useful, but I need no invisibility spell.  And be sure you are quiet, dragons oft have sharp ears."

OOC:  Eleth doesn't need a spell, because he's considered to have improved invisibility at all times.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 30, 2004)

OOC - Umm... no.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 1, 2004)

OOC: Sorry, I completely spaced out and forgot we weren't in the Underdark anymore.  At nighttime Eleth is invisible, under daylight he can be seen (he can shadowmeld whenever he gains any concealment from darkness).  Sorry again, brain on fritz.


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2004)

Zykovian nodded to Eleth and Alyshia, and said, "Two pair of eyes is better than one . . . make certain everything is good here before you head off."

Zykovain scanned the clearing looking for potential trouble.

OOC:  Spot +11, Search +8


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 4, 2004)

> "An extra pair of eyes could be useful, but I need no invisibility spell. And be sure you are quiet, dragons oft have sharp ears."




"Don't worry, I've had some experience in sneaking about," Alyshia replied.  Humming a tune to herself, she checked to make sure she had the necessary spell components, as well as her sea urchin figuring.  Spike may not be very good at being quiet, but being smaller gave him a greater chance of going unnoticed.



> Zykovian nodded to Eleth and Alyshia, and said, "Two pair of eyes is better than one . . . make certain everything is good here before you head off."




"Will do!"  She took a look around, keeping her eyes open for any signs of danger.  Then, when Eleth indicates that he is ready to go, she follows him, moving as quietly as she couls.

OOC: Listen +6, Spot +9, Hide +21, Move silently +15


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

*Eleth and Alyshia slip off to examine the village, taking advantage of the lengthening shadows of the afternoon.  It takes them about an hour to quietly work their way to within listening distance of the edge of the village.  Both are able to conceal themselves in trees to listen and lurk.*

*The place doesn't seem to be terribly big, not above two hundred at best.  Situated at the forest's edge, they must mostly live by hunting and gathering, probably crafting as well.  Both spots a blacksmith and a woodworker, as well as a tannery.  In the center of the village is an enormous house made out of stone, intricately carved, with a thatched roof.  Obviously it is five times as large as the town hall and tavern, and far more well made and in much better repair.  The dragon's lair, of course.  Even if he didn't spend much time here, it was required by law to have one ready at all times.*

*The people go about their business with the brisk efficiency of slaves, though they seem to be set in a routine rather than being constantly overseen like in the mines.  You don't spot Zartalex, but you see a few humans that must be his progeny coming in and out of the town hall.  Once a wyvern comes winging down with another half-dragon human on his back, carrying a roe dear in its talons.  It's obvious that the wyvern stung it to death with its poisonous tail, making it deadly for the villagers to eat, but only mildly dangerous for the dragonspawn to eat.  Their cast-adamantine stomaches can handle nearly anything.*

*Observing for a while, it seems there are four half-dragons, and two wyverns.  The half-dragons seem to live in the town hall, whilst the wyverns live in what is essentially an oversized chicken coop built better than most of the villager's houses.  Of Zartalex, you have seen neither scale nor talon.  The people here are always in motion, rarely resting.  They always have a task in their hands, all but the littlest babes.  Children are set to sorting good berries from bad, or engaged in light cleaning tasks, while older siblings and parents take the bulk of the labor.  You don't see many graybeards, but that's normal.  Rare is the slave that dies of old age.*

*As you watch, you hear a faint sound of bells in the distance, and can see something coming down the road.  There's a flash of blinding light, as it comes closer.  It's a halfling caravan!  The leader appears to be a halfing-half silver dragon with glittering scales and wings, and the wagons of his caravan are decorated with metallic paint and bells.  The faces of the villagers break into smiles as they arrive, though they do not stop their tasks.*

*The caravan stops at the town hall, and the silver half-dragon goes in, while the other halfings begin to convert their wagons into stalls.*


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 5, 2004)

OOC:  What time of day is it when the caravan arrives?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

*The caravan arrives late afternoon, about an hour before sunset.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 11, 2004)

Alyshia watched with interest as the halflings began to set up their stalls.  _Those must be the halfling traders that we are to contact,_ she thought to herself.  She tried to examine each halfling in turn, hoping to discern which one was the leader of the group.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 11, 2004)

"I say we wait for darkness and then move in."


----------



## Keia (Oct 11, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 97/101 hps, 24pps*

_Peaceful Clearing_

Back at the clearing, Zykovian arranged for a triple watches. Two on perimeter duty and one to specifically watch over the chests - any remaining people to relax, bathe, etc.

Zykovian would be happy to take any of the patrols that he suggested to keep the camp secure.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Alyshia watched with interest as the halflings began to set up their stalls.  _Those must be the halfling traders that we are to contact,_ she thought to herself.  She tried to examine each halfling in turn, hoping to discern which one was the leader of the group.



  *It becomes very clear that the half-silver dragon is the leader of the group.  He speaks with authority to the half-dragons of the town, and they seem to listen to him respectfully.*

*What are your plans for this evening?  Going to the town?  Staying and napping?  Dancing through the forest?*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 14, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"It might be better to wait until the halflings have left the village before trying to contact them; there will be less chance of discovery, which will reduce their worries."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*The faerie dragon pokes through the clearing, munching on a flower every now and then, giggling as the grass tickles its nose.*

"Hee hee!  This is fun- hey!  What's in those boxes?  Is it a bed for me?  Shiny things?" it asks, nosing at one of the boxes with evident interest shining in its eyes.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 20, 2004)

*Zass'sk - yes, it just *had* to be him - was guarding the chests at the time the little dragon laid it's curious eyes on them. He stood there like a statue with only his eyes turning to look at the snooping creature.*

_A bed for IT? I wish there was a cage and a gag.

_"Stay away from the chests, little one," Zass'sk spoke to it very calmly in draconic. "They are not for you."


----------



## Keia (Oct 20, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half Sapphire Dragon 97/101 hps*

*Zykovian paced the perimeter, staying hidden and scouting for trouble.  He heard the fairie dragon asked about the chests and he became more alert.  Unfortunately, he missed how Zass'sk responded.*

_'Perhaps now would be a good time to deal with the fairie dragon,_ Zykovian mused. _ 'The pest was too great a risk, even if he managed to get us to this clearing.  This mission is too important to risk it with a flighty blabbermouth around.  And . . . he could be a spy._


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 22, 2004)

"Good idea, let us wait until after darkness falls" she murmured.  "We should try to contact the half-silver halfling.  He might be the one that we were meant to contact.  But perhaps we should inform the others of what we have found before we move in?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *Zass'sk - yes, it just *had* to be him - was guarding the chests at the time the little dragon laid it's curious eyes on them. He stood there like a statue with only his eyes turning to look at the snooping creature.*
> 
> _A bed for IT? I wish there was a cage and a gag.
> 
> _"Stay away from the chests, little one," Zass'sk spoke to it very calmly in draconic. "They are not for you."



  "Aw... why not?  Didn't I show you a nice place to stay?  I did, I did!  Isn't this nice?  Why can't I have my bed?  Will you get it out for me?" the faerie dragon says in what is supposed to a cutely childish voice.  Perhaps it got the desired reaction amongst humans on the surface, but with those raised in the Underdark, or within a dragon's lair, it sounds just like a petulant hatching demanding more pretties to play with, no matter the cost.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 24, 2004)

*Zass'sk*

"We don't carry any beds - not for you or anyone else. Now, move along. There's nothing for you in there," Zass'sk says. He does not move an inch yet, but if the faerie dragon ignores his words and moves any closer to the chests, he will try to grab it in his claw.


----------



## Keia (Oct 26, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 97/101 hps, 24pps*

Zykovian continued to watch the encounter between the fairie dragon and Zass'sk with interest - both to determine more about each individual and to possibly quench any desire for the chest the fairie may have.

He intended to growl and approach the dragon directly, clearly asserting dominance that the chests were his own . . . but only if it was necessary.  Sometimes things like that backfired, and Zykovian didn't indeed to have to go that route if he didn't need to.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

*The faerie dragon tries to poke at the chests again anyways, and Zass'sk catches the little creature up in his claws.  The faerie dragon shrieks and cries loudly, whining like a small child who's lost his sweet.*

*Back at the village Alyshia hears a faint cry from the direction of their camp.  The halflings seems to be setting their wagons up in a semi-circle on the village green.  Several start fires and begin to roast something savory-smelling.*


----------



## Zerth (Oct 29, 2004)

*Zass'sk*

*Zass'sk quickly muffles the faerie dragon's whining with his other claw and looks at the little creature straight in the eyes.*

"Quiet, you spoiled little fool! I told you not to touch them twice already."

*If the faerie dragon won't stop it's crying and squirming, Zass'sk will squeeze it unconcious by dealing subdual damage.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 2, 2004)

Hearing a faint cry, Alyshia turns to look in the direction of the camp, a look of concern upon her face.  “Did you hear that?” she whispered to Eleth.  What if the others were in trouble?  What if the faerie dragon was a spy?  “Perhaps we should go back.  It looks like the halflings will be here when we return, later in the evening.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *Zass'sk quickly muffles the faerie dragon's whining with his other claw and looks at the little creature straight in the eyes.*
> 
> "Quiet, you spoiled little fool! I told you not to touch them twice already."
> 
> *If the faerie dragon won't stop it's crying and squirming, Zass'sk will squeeze it unconcious by dealing subdual damage.*



  *The faerie dragon, unsurprisingly, does not stop crying.  In a manner of moments Zass'sk has deprived it of air enough for it to slump into unconsciousness.*


----------



## Keia (Nov 2, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half Sapphire Dragon 97/101 hps*

Zykovian blended back inth the foilage, seeing that Zass'sk had dealt with the fairie dragon. _'Not the way I would have dealt with it, but that's probably just as well,'_ Zykovian thought.  He returned to his patrol, watching for danger to their temporary camp.

OOC: Hide +21, Spot +11


----------



## Zerth (Nov 2, 2004)

*Zass'sk*

*Zass'sk loosens his grip as the little creature goes limp and turns to the others.*

 "What should we do with this one? I don't know if it's more harmful than beneficial to us. Too much curiosity is not what we need."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 2, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"I don't see that it's of any use to us, and may continue to be a threat.  I'd suggest slitting its throat and burying it, so no one finds the body and wonders."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

*Alyshia and the others find their way back to camp, interrupting their others in the discussion of the faerie dragon's fate.  In their minds is the knowledge that the halfling caravan was in the village, and a silver half-dragon is amongst them.*


----------



## Zerth (Nov 8, 2004)

*Zass'sk*

*Zass'sk turns to look as the scouts return. He's still cluelessly holding the little unconcious dragon in his grasp.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 8, 2004)

*Grim Daergal, Svirfneblin Cagebreaker*

"Just squish the damned thing and be done with it."


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half Sapphire Dragon 97/101 hps*

Zykovian closed into the clearing (assuming he spotted the scouts approach).

*Looking into the clearing, he saw the lizardman with the unconscious dragon, the gnome and the scouts.  Zykovian looked back to Zass'sk, smiled, then to the scouts.*

"So, what did you find out from the village?"  Zykovian asked.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 9, 2004)

*Quietly, Alyshia made her way back to camp, assuming that Eleth was right behind her.  Upon arriving, she looks around, and gives Zass’sk a curious look upon seeing him holding the unmoving faerie dragon.*  “Why did you kill him?

Then, she looked to Zykovian.  “There is a caravan of halflings in the village, with a half-silver as their leader.  I think they are the ones that we are to make contact with.”


----------



## Zerth (Nov 9, 2004)

*Zass'sk*

*Zass'sk looks at first Zykovian and then Alyshia with blank face.*

 "Not dead, just sleeping," he clarifies. "It was snooping the chests. Can't say, if it was intentional spying. Could've been just foolish curiosity."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 9, 2004)

OOC:  Sorry for my prolonged absence, life has been crazy lately.

*Eleth frowns at the unconscious creature.*  "So what can we do with it?  If we let it go and it's a spy, we've lost.  If we keep it with us, it can sabotage us intentionally or unintentionally.  If we had a truth spell we could decide, but we don't.  Killing it may be the only reasonable option."


----------



## Keia (Nov 9, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half Sapphire Dragon 97/101 hps*

"I will speak with the dragon to see if it understands who is in charge and the consequences of being nosy.  If I am not satisfied, then we'll do what we must," Zykovian answered.  "Anyone is welcome to witness the conversation . . . "

Zykovian will ask that the creature be bound securely, then for eeryone to step back.  At which point in time, he will manifest his null psionics field, then question the fairie dragon and impose his will (intimidate) on the dragon.  If he doesn't think the dragon will conform . . . we'll go from there.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 13, 2004)

*Zass'sk*

*Zass'sk tosses the limp little dragon to Zykovian.*

 "Do what you want with it. I'm still on duty," the hulking lizardman says and resumes his position next to the chests.


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 97/101 hps, 24pps*



			
				Zass'sk said:
			
		

> "Do what you want with it. I'm still on duty," the hulking lizardman says and resumes his position next to the chests.




Surprised, Zykovian almost didn't catch the little dragon.  He nodded in understanding to Zass'sk, then looked to the others.

"Any suggestions before I have my talk with the little one here?" Zykovian asked.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Apparently the others have little to add, so Zykovian take the nuscience out in the woods to speak with it.  When it wakes up, it's quite terrified, so Zykovian claps a large, clawed hand over its mouth to keep it quiet.  Using all his techniques he learned in keeping slaves in line, he threatens the little creature with harm of life, limb, mind, and soul, and after several minutes, manages to extract a blood-promise from it to refrain from making mischief.*

*That taken care of, the group (or part of the group) can sneak back to the village after dark.  Circling around, they get behind the halfling wagons and watch for the half-silver.  The firelight glinting off his wings highlights him immediately, and he seems to be retirely to the largest wagon for the night.  You doubt more than one or two normal-sized indivduals could fit in there.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 18, 2004)

"Who shall speak with him?  I'd advise no more than two; we don't want to make him edgy."


----------



## Zerth (Nov 18, 2004)

*Zass'sk*

"I am not good at negotiation so I guess, that leaves me out," the stone-faced lizardman states.


----------



## Keia (Nov 19, 2004)

*Zykovian, Half Sapphire Dragon Fighter/Rogue: 101/101 hps, 40pps*

Zykovian nodded in agreement with Zass'sk, "I'm not much the diplomat either . . . and I'm uncertain how well I would be received . . . being who I am."

"I will go, however, if no one else feels up to the diplomatic side of this."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 19, 2004)

"I would not mind going," Alyshia offered quietly.  "Are we planning on approaching the camp directly and talking to the guards first?  I'd prefer sneaking in, myself."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2004)

"Stealth is advisable; Alyshia, you will probably be best able to enter and receive a good reception."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 19, 2004)

*Eleth speaks up after a moment's thought.*

"I'm not the one for diplomacy, but I suggest that I accompany you as insurance against treachery.  It's always good to have one trick hidden."

OOC:  Since we're going during the evening and night, Xael can shadowmeld again, giving him his usual stealthy goodness.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 2, 2004)

"So it is Eleth and myself then?  That is fine, unless someone else wishes to go in my place,” Alyshia replies.  She could not help but to feel nervous at the prospect of sneaking into the village to speak with the halflings, but it needed to be done.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 2, 2004)

*Eleth and Alyshia approach the wagon with stealth only gained through practicing their whole lives through to defeat dragons.  Like shadows themselves, the two glide to the side of the wagon, and slowly trip the latch.  Easing inside, into a circle of lantern light, the silver half-dragon whirls around, a dagger in his hand and a gasp of surprise on his lips.*

"Who are you?  Who sent you?" he demands in a harsh whisper.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 2, 2004)

*Eleth remains silent and lets Alyshia do the talking.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 7, 2004)

“Please, friend halfling, we mean you no harm,” Alyshia said quietly, holding up her empty hands to illustrate this fact.  “Please, forgive our intrusion, but we have need to speak with you privately.  My name is Alyshia, and my companion’s name is Eleth.”  She hesitates in telling him of their mission, waiting to see what his reaction is to them first.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

*The halfling looks at both again, and takes a deep calming breath.*

"'Drow don't walk about in sunlight'," he mutters, as if uttering some well-worn saying.  "You've come from the Underdark then.  Who sent you?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 8, 2004)

> *The halfling looks at both again, and takes a deep calming breath.*
> 
> "'Drow don't walk about in sunlight'," he mutters, as if uttering some well-worn saying. "You've come from the Underdark then. Who sent you?"




“We were sent by the aboleth Sek-ai'sy with hope that you would be able to help us in our quest,” Alyshia replied.  She watched the halfling carefully, looking for any sign regarding his trustworthiness.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

"I know the name of the Keeper," he says with a touch of reverence.  "What is your quest?  Who do you seek?  And can you show me proof you come from the Keeper?"

*His voice seems honest, and his expression open.  He eyes the mostly concealed elf with a bit of warriness, but who wouldn't?*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 11, 2004)

"We were looking for you, actually," Alyshia replied.  In seeing the expression upon his face, she felt that she could trust him with the details of their mission.  "Deepwell was attacked several hours ago.  Sek-ai'sy escaped, and so did the imformation that he kept.  He told us to seek you out, to compare the information that he maintained to what you have acquired, to determine the weakness of the dragons."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

"Deepwell?  Hell's fire," he swears, and shakes his head.  "Bring me the information.  Between the two of us, we can find a way to strike back for this treachery.  How did it fall?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 11, 2004)

"I have no doubt that we will," Alyshia replied.  She paused then, realizing that she never asked the halfling his name.  "Excuse me, but I do not even know your name."

She shook her head at his question.  "There were about fifty of them, darkenbeasts, followed by mages and draconic half-ogres.  Many people devoted to our cause died bravely in that battle."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

"Ah, yes, I'm Sorrowscale, Alyshia, Eleth," he says in response to her question.  But when he hears of what attacked Deepwell, his eyes briefly shine with silver fire.  "Bastards.  They marched past our caravan not a week past, going to 'smite the infidels hiding in the woods.'  Someone must have tipped them off about where Deepwell was.  There must be a leak somewhere..." he shakes his head, heat in his voice, "We'll do all we can to find it, but for now, let's keep things between as few people as possible, eh?  I'll go with you read what you have, that way you don't have to move it."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 13, 2004)

*Eleth smiles grimly.*

"Nothing personal friend, but I'm afraid I must ask that you allow me to blindfold you.  I do not doubt your trustworthiness, but in such times as this we must take all precautions.  Please forgive me for such a statement, but we can affort to trust no one."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

"You can blindfold me, as long as you don't mind if I tell my wife I'm stepping out to hunt.  She'll rip apart the forest looking for my otherwise," Sorrowscale says ruefully.  Assuming he's allowed to tell his wife he's going out, he will allow himself to be blindfolded and led from the wagon.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 15, 2004)

“Certainly, we do not mind,” Alyshia replies with a smile.  However, when Sorrowscale steps out of the room to speak to his wife, she listens carefully to make sure that he was not telling her too much.  Then, she blindfolded him.  “I think we are ready,” she told Eleth quietly.  “Let us return to camp.”

To ensure that they would not be seen, she cast invisibility on herself and Sorrowscale before they stepped outside.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

*Listening to the door, Alyshia hears the following spoken in Draconic.*

"I'm stepping outside to hunt darling, I want to get a few of the night-shriekers for dinner tomorrow night," Sorrowscale says.  There's a sleepy murmur of agreement, and Sorrowscale soons joins Alyshia and Eleth, holding into Alyshia's hand as she guides him back to the camp.

*Alyshia and Eleth return in good time, Alyshia's whispers about who she has invisibly with her telling the others who the stranger is.  Taking him back to the camp, and (presumably) removing his blindfold, Sorrowscale takes in the party before him.  He looks a bit startled at seeing another half-dragon, as well as a lizardman, but gives a short bow to all.*

"I greet you in the name freedom," he says, placing his hand over his heart.  "I come to weave a web to catch tyranny."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 18, 2004)

"Pretty words.  What do they mean?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

"They are the words of those of us that seek freedom from draconic tyranny.  I have some knowledge, you guard others.  Between the two perhaps there is a plan to help make the world that must less cruel," Sorrowscale offers.


----------



## Keia (Dec 18, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half-Sapphire Dragon*



			
				Sorrowscale said:
			
		

> "They are the words of those of us that seek freedom from draconic tyranny.  I have some knowledge, you guard others.  Between the two perhaps there is a plan to help make the world that must less cruel," Sorrowscale offers.




"Sounds interesting,"  Zykovian said with a relieved smile.  He didn't really feel relieved, but he was counting on his skill and ability to put the fellow half-dragon at ease.  "I would like to hear more . . . do you have the time to speak on it now?"


----------



## Zerth (Dec 18, 2004)

*Zass'sk remains silent as Sorrowscale is brought into their camp, but makes a couple of approving grunts as the newcomer speaks about resisting the draconic tyranny. The lizardman is curious to hear more, but leaves talking to others.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

"I know there have been some unusual movements of some of the deeper dragons, gatherings of troops and slaves for some kind of engagement.  I know the what and the when of this... and I'm hoping your scrolls will shed light on the who and the where," he explains, seemingly on slightly less uneasy at Zykovian's reassuring smile.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 19, 2004)

*Mentioning the deeper dragons draws a reaction from the usually expressionless lizardman. He even turns his head to look at Sorrowscale. He remembers one powerful dragon he's been told of. The one who the traitor of his now lost tribe serves.*

 "Sssarendor. Is that one of the deeper dragons you spoke of?" he asks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

*Sorrowscale gives a jerk, and his pale face goes white.*

"Yes, and if it is indeed that one, I fear the worst.  I fear that he has become annoyed and tired with the Great Red Wyrm.  It is he that supplies much of the wealth for the Red's armies, and begins to dream of using that wealth for his own purposes... as the Ruler of All.  And Vasorn under Shadow Dragon rule... I don't have to elaborate.  But if Sssarendor were to fall, it would greatly weaken the Red," he shakes his head.  "But I get ahead of myself.  Please, allow me to examine the scrolls, perhaps I will be able to be more coherant."


----------



## Keia (Dec 19, 2004)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half Sapphire Dragon 101/101 hps*

Zykovian tried to recall what he knew of Sarendor, and what Sarellion had thought of him.  He wondered just what the deep dragons had been planning.

He glanced around the perimeter, searching for any indication of subterfuge or betrayal.  If he saw or felt nothing, Zykovian will nod and say, "Very well, you shall have a look at the scrolls, then.  We should maintain a perimeter on this clearing . . . we don't need any trouble."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

Alyshia listened thoughtfully to Sorrowscale's words, wondering what he might mean by them.  When talk turns to reading the scrolls, she speaks up.  "I would like to look at the scrolls with you, if that is okay," she added.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 23, 2004)

*Zass'sk knows he probably wouldn't understand much about the scrolls. He keeps watch while the chests are shown to Sorrowscale.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 31, 2004)

*Sorrowscale looks over the scrolls for several hours, his face grave.  Finally he turns to everyone and lays out several scrolls, pointing to various passages as he speaks.*

"I looks like you were right.  Sssarendor is making his move.  He had no ambitions for the throne, and is the one dragon who could legitimately be considered a rival for the Great Red Wrym.  Apparently he has decided that he no longer wishes to simply be a patsy, and is beginning to move he troops to weaken the Red!  If... if we wait just a little bit, let Sssarendror's troops take out the Red's support... then kill Sssarendor, the Red will be weak and off-balance!  The others could come and finish what he started!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 31, 2004)

"A bold plan, and well worth it if we could succeed.  What weapons do you have hidden that will let us kill such a wyrm?"


----------



## Zerth (Jan 1, 2005)

"Maybe this is what the resistance has been waiting for. Still, very risky. Dragons are arrogant, but not foolish. Sssarendor is terribly powerful. In any case, I will help as I can," Zass'sk says and bows his head down.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 2, 2005)

*Eleth, who had been silent previously, speaks up.*

"I'm for any plan that involves attacking Sssarendor.  I have a..debt that needs repaying."

*As if this long speach has worn him out, he lapses back into silence, brooding.*


----------



## Keia (Jan 3, 2005)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half Sapphire Dragon 101/101 hps*



			
				Sorrowscale said:
			
		

> " . . . then kill Sssarendor, the Red will be weak and off-balance!  The others could come and finish what he started!"




_'The others?'_ Zykovian thought. _'Are we onlytrading one dragon for another?  Who could Sorrowscale be backing . . and is he/she any better than what already is?'_

"So . . . we've shown you the scrolls," Zykovian paused. "What information can you provide to help with these plans?"

Zykovian will listen to Sorrowscale's explanation, then ask, "Are you representing someone else in this discussion, Sorrow?  If so, whom?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2005)

"The others... the others that no longer want dragon rule," Sorrowscale says, looking at you as if you've grown two heads.  "Other members of the resistance.  We've been waiting for this opportunity for generations.  Eventually there had to be some serious infighting, but to have the two strongest dragons go at each other's throats... We could strike a blow they will never recover.  What we can give you is more fighters to take out Sssarendor's support.  You're going to need a small army to get through to him, and to take him out, after he is weaked from injuring the Gread Red, would be a battle worth throwing everything into."


----------



## Zerth (Jan 24, 2005)

"I suppose you will tell us, how to get that army," Zass'sk says turning to Sorrowscale.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

"Of course!  There are a few remaining elves, and many villages of humans that have been practicing weapons' work in secret.  We have over two hundred within a week's march of here, and another two within a month's march if needed."


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2005)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half Sapphire Dragon 101/101 hps*

"You say that you want us to bring the battle to Sssarendor, kill him while he is weakened," Zykovian stated.  "What about the great red?  Are others going to deal with the great red after it is weakened?"

Zykovian thought through the strategy, remembered the tales of slaves training . . . of what he had experienced first hand.  He kept his face guarded, and his thoughts as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

"Yes, there are those going after the Great Red.  But you... you have better experience with Sssarendor, being from the Underdark and all.  And some of you apparently have personal experience and scores to settle as well.  This is not a sure thing, nothing is or can be, but it's the best shot we've had in... decades at least," Sorrowscales says, looking tense and somewhat uneasy.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 28, 2005)

Zass'sk nods. "True. There won't be many opportunities to strike back at the dragons. What precisely must our group do next?" he asks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

"I think we can help you prepare for the battle to come.  Besides, it will be swifter traveling on the surface than going through the Underdark, yes?  We can take you to one of the elf clans, and they can show you the secret paths of the forest.  At least any dragons you encouter there will be those that tend to live alone, and their absence might be ignored long enough to give you a big head start," Sorrowscale explains, practically jittering with excitment and nervousness.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2005)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half-Sapphire Dragon*

Zykovian will maintain his silence, allowing the others to ask questions while he observed Sorrowscale.  This was quite possibly the first half-dragon not involved in the 'game' . . . and Zykovian didn't believe it for a minute.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 1, 2005)

Alyshia examined Sorrowscale for a long moment, taking in his excitement.  “What will happen after Sssarendor is killed?  Wouldn’t another take his place?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2005)

"Certainly... but once bitten, twice shy.  Whoever will try to fill the void will need time to gather more followers, and will be very very cautious about being too forward about his power.  And caution can make one slow," Sorrowscale says, bouncing slightly in place.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

"Well?  Will you do it?  Will you help us defeat Sssarendor?  I have to know before I can put any plans in motion.  You're the only ones I've met that are willing to take him on, and you have good reason to boot.  Will you kill the Shadow King?" Sorrowscale asks, his manner becoming more commanding.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 5, 2005)

"I speak for myself only, but I will stay and help you," Zass'sk says.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2005)

"I will do all that is in my power."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 6, 2005)

“Eh, sounds like the thing to do,” Alyshia replied lightly.  “Sure, count me in!  When do we leave?”  To accentuate her words, she takes out Spike’s figurine and begins tossing it from one hand to another.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 6, 2005)

“Eh, sounds like the thing to do,” Alyshia replied lightly.  “Sure, count me in!  When do we leave?”  To accentuate her words, she takes out Spike’s figurine and begins tossing it from one hand to another.


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2005)

*Zykovian Sarellion, Half Sapphire Dragon 101/101 hps*

Zykovian listened to the others, allowing them their opinions.  He still didn't trust Sorrowscale and he couldn't put his claw on why.  By rights, Zykovian should just walk away . . .

As a test, Zykovian thought some really harsh things to do to Sorrowscale to see if he was listening in.  If Sorrowscale showed no response . . . then Zykovian would think further.

_'With the loss of either the great red or Sarendor, Sarellion and his minions would be too busy trying to gather up the remnants of the dead to be looking for me,'_ Zykovian thought.  _'Of course, if they are successful, then others may rise up . . . I would not be safe - by association alone.  Probably be wearing a cloak the rest of my life, it looks like.'_

"Okay, Sorrowscale,"  Zykovian answered. "If this truly means a chance a freedom for all, and not the ever-lasting death kind of freedom . . . then I think we need to give it a shot.  Will you be going with us, Sorrowscale?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

"I will, I'll help you.  I promise, this will be the battle of a lifetime!" Sorrowscale says with enthusiasm.  

OOC - Ladies and gentlemen, I'm going to have everyone level up to 18th level to reflect the heavy training you'll be going through as well as the elimination of several younger dragons in support of Sssarendor.  Then we will start a new thread with the approach and assault on Sssarendor.


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2005)

OOC: Questions over in the OOC thread.


----------

